# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աթեիստական մտորումներ

## Sambitbaba

> *Իսկ ես կրոնի մասին շատ չեմ մտորում, երևի աթեիստ չեմ, դրանից ա:*)


Իմաստուն խոսքեր է ասել Շինը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: 

Ինչու՞ են աթեիստներն անընդհատ կրոնի մասին խոսում: Հասկանալի է, դեմ: Բայց և այնպես: Տեսեք, նույնիսկ "Կրոնական մտորումներ" թեման վերցրեց ու աթեիստը բացեց... 

Ու ես մտածեցի. լավ, հիմա արդեն պարզ է, որ երբ աթեիստը "կրոնական" է մտորում, նա մտորում է մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես մտորում է "Կրոնական մտորումներ" բաժնում, - համենայն դեպս դրա մի երկու օրինակ մենք արդեն տեսանք: 
Տեսանք մի երկու հավատացյալի "կրոնական" մտորումներ էլ: Բայց այդ հավատացյալներն էլ, ոչ միշտ է, որ "կրոնական" են մտորում, ճի՞շտ է: Համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ տերտերը ոչ միշտ է "կրոնական" մտորում, էլ ինչ խոսենք հասարակ մահկանացու հավատացյալի մասին: Այնպես որ հասարակ կյանքում բոլորի մոտ էլ շատ են երևի այդ "ոչ կրոնական" պահերը, և ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարող է հավատացյալը փորձել "ոչ կրոնական" մտորել...
Ու նաև իմ տեսակներն էլ, որ իրենց ոչ հավատացյալ են համարում ու ոչ աթեիստ... Ես, օրինակ, նույնպես փորձեցի "կրոնական" մտորել: Իսկ կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք "աթեիստական" էլ մտորել...

Եվ այս պատճառով բացում եմ "Աթեիստական մտորումներ" թեման: Եկե՞ք այստեղ փորձենք մտորել աթեիստաբար...

Ես առայժմ չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես դա կարող է լինել: Դե, "կրոնական" մտորումները, ճիշտն ասած, քիչ ավելի հասկանալի են ինձ. կոպիտ ասած, "կրոնական" մտորելիս ես փորձում եմ ապացուցել կրոնի դրական լինելը: Ճիշտն ասած, առայժմ այնքան էլ չի հաջողվել դա, բայց ինչ արած... Հա, կոնկրետ ես չեմ կարող աթեիստի պես հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը, քանզի նախ, աթեիստ չեմ, և երկրորդ, Աստված ու կրոն ինձ համար լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Եթե որևէ աթեիստ ինձ ասի, թե ես սխալ եմ ու առանց Աստված կրոն գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող, ես կպատասխանեմ նրան, որ հասկանու՞մ է արդյոք նա, որ առանց Աստված աթեիզմ էլ գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող...
"Կրոնաբար" մտորելիս, հավատացյալը հիմնականում փորձում է ապացուցել իրեն և ուրիշներին կրոնի և Աստծո սերտ կապն ու վերջինիս գոյությունը: Աթեիստն էլ հիմնականում` որ Աստված չկա:

Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ "աթեիստաբար" մտորելիս, ուրեմն, հավատացյալը պետք է փորձի ապացուոցել, ար Աստված կա, սա հասկանալի է: 
Բայց լրիվ անհասկանալի է, թե ի՞նչ պետք է անի այս թեմայում աթեիստը: Ի՞նչ պետք է ապացուցի: Աստծո չը-գոյությու՞նը: Աթեիզմի ճշմարիտ կամ գերադասելի լինե՞լը: Չգիտեմ: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ կարող է այս ամենից ստացվել:

Մի խոսքով, եկե՞ք այստեղ փորձենք մտորել "աթեիստաբար":

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չգիտեմ՝ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, թե չէ, բայց մի բան կարող եմ ասել: Թե՛ իմ ֆեյսբուքի ֆիդում, թե՛ ակումբում, թե՛ իրական կյանքում կրոնի մասին խոսակցություն առաջին հերթին բացում են աթեիստները: Ինքս սարսափելի չսիրելով կրոնական քննարկումներ՝ դրանից ահավոր ներվայնանում եմ: Դեռ ֆեյսբուքյան անմեղ պոստերը ոչինչ, բայց երբ ուղիղ հարց են տալիս, քիչ է մնում՝ մի բանով խփեմ: Վերջերս հենց մեկն ուղիղ հարցրեց, թե արդյոք Աստծուն հավատում եմ, թե չէ: Ասեցի՝ անձնական հարց ա, ոնց որ հարցնես՝ աշխատավարձդ ինչքան ա: Ու կրակն ընկա, որովհետև հարցրեց, թե աշխատավարձս ինչքան ա, հետո էլ կրոնական թեմայի հարցերը սկսեց տարբեր ձևակերպումներով նորից տալ: Մի խոսքով, ինձ թվում ա՝ կրոնի մասին ամենաշատը աթեիստներն են սիրում խոսել:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.02.2016), Շինարար (18.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Հավատու՞մ եմ գիտությանը, թե՞ ոչ։ Հավատում եմ՝ աներկբա։ Մի բան, որտեղ ամեն ինչը դասակարգվում է տրամաբանորեն, ապացուցվում է։ Ու հասկանում ես, որ դեն նետելի են մնացյալ ամեն ինչը՝ կրոնը, սնահավատությունը, որոնք հենվում են կույր հավատի վրա ու վերջ։

Բայց երբ մի քիչ խորանում ես, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես, որ գիտությունը հերքում է էն, ինչ երեկ ապացուցում էր, որ անտրամաբանական է դարձնում էն, ինչն երեկ տրամաբանակ էիր համարում։

Ես հավատում եմ էն գիտությանը, որն էսօր կա։ Բայց վաղվա գիտությունը կարող է հերքի էսօրվանը։

Ուրեմն... սա էլ է կույր հավատ։

----------

John (18.02.2016), Sambitbaba (18.02.2016), Շինարար (18.02.2016), Տրիբուն (18.02.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ "աթեիստաբար" մտորելիս, ուրեմն, հավատացյալը պետք է փորձի ապացուոցել, ար Աստված կա, սա հասկանալի է:


ինձ հեչ էլ հասկանալի չէ:
Ինչու՞ համար պետք է Հավատացյալը փորձի Ապացուցել:
Հավատը- դա ապացուցողական չէ: Դրա համար էլ այն Հավատ է, և ոչ թե օբեկտիվ իրականություն:  Այն իրականությունը, որը մարդը համարում է Օբեկտիվ, հենվելիով իր արտաքին աշխարհ դուրս եկող պորտերի ազդակների վրա, ու դրանվց միջոցով Իր հնարավորության սահմաններում կառուցելով ինչ որ հատկանիշներով օժտված օբեկտ:
իսկ Հավատը - դա մի հատկություն է, որով օժտված է ցանկացած մարդ, սկսած երեխա տարիքից, երբ Հավատում է մեծերին: 
Մարդը, ով որ չունի Հավատ, գոյություն չունի: ցանկացած մարդ հավատում է  :Wink: 
Ուրիշ բան, որ մարդկանց մի տեսակ կա, որ հավատացող մարդուն անընդատ փորձում է "ճիշտ ուղու վրա կանգնեցնել", ու "ցույց տալ", որ իր Հավատը - դա հիմարություն է: 
Դրանք ընդամենը դժբախտ մարդիկ են, որոնք հիմնականում ինքնահաստատման  համար են դա անում:
Այսինքն իրեն հակա-հավատավոր հայտարարողը նույն ձև դժբախտ մարդու հատկանիշ է, ինչպես հակա-ռուս, հակա-ամերիկացի , հակա-Սերժիկ և հատկապես Հակա- Պուտին / :LOL: /  - ականները:
Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն է, որ ամենա-Հակաները-  դրանք լիբերռալներն են, ովքեր իրենց համար ուզում են ջերմոցային պայմաններ ու ուզում են "ազատագրվել" հասարակական կարգ ու կանոնից, ու որպես զուգահեռ պրոցես երազում են թե ոնց են պահպանողականներին դարձնելու գեյեր ու անազգ-անհայրենիք-անծնող խոտակերներ: 

Մի խոսքով, *երբեք ոչ մի նորմալ շաքային Հավատացյալ, չի Ապացուցում, որ Աստված կա*:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չգիտեմ՝ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, թե չէ, բայց մի բան կարող եմ ասել: Թե՛ իմ ֆեյսբուքի ֆիդում, թե՛ ակումբում, թե՛ իրական կյանքում կրոնի մասին խոսակցություն առաջին հերթին բացում են աթեիստները: Ինքս սարսափելի չսիրելով կրոնական քննարկումներ՝ դրանից ահավոր ներվայնանում եմ: Դեռ ֆեյսբուքյան անմեղ պոստերը ոչինչ, բայց երբ ուղիղ հարց են տալիս, քիչ է մնում՝ մի բանով խփեմ: Վերջերս հենց մեկն ուղիղ հարցրեց, թե արդյոք Աստծուն հավատում եմ, թե չէ: Ասեցի՝ անձնական հարց ա, ոնց որ հարցնես՝ աշխատավարձդ ինչքան ա: Ու կրակն ընկա, որովհետև հարցրեց, թե աշխատավարձս ինչքան ա, հետո էլ կրոնական թեմայի հարցերը սկսեց տարբեր ձևակերպումներով նորից տալ: Մի խոսքով, ինձ թվում ա՝ կրոնի մասին ամենաշատը աթեիստներն են սիրում խոսել:


Հա, վիճելի հարց է, բայց ես ավելի հավակնում եմ շեղվելուդ... Իսկ եթե շեղվել ես, ուրեմն նաև կրկնվել ես, Բյուր ջան, քանզի "Կրոնական մտորումներում" այս ամենի մասին արդեն խոսվել է. դու խոսել ես ներվայնանալուդ մասին, Շինն էլ, որ կրոնից ամենաշատն աթեիստներն են խոսում... :Smile: 

Իսկ այս թեմայում, ինձ թվում է, բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ աստվածային ինչ-որ բաներից խոսել: Էստեղ կարելի է փորձել անաստվածային բաներից խոսել: Այնպիսի բաներից, ինչին Աստծո մատը խառը չի: Եվ կստացվի լրիվ հակառակը. ոչ ներվայնանալ, ոչ էլ Աստծո մասին` շատ: 

Չէ՞...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց վաղվա գիտությունը կարող է հերքի էսօրվանը։


Ինձ թվում է, որ ավելի հաճախ հակառակն է հանդիպում:





> Ուրեմն... սա էլ է կույր հավատ։


Ուրեմն... մենակ ե՞ս չեմ, որ այսպես եմ մտածում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի խոսքով, *երբեք ոչ մի նորմալ շաքային Հավատացյալ, չի Ապացուցում, որ Աստված կա*:


Եթե, Անհուշ ջան, գրառումդ անեիր "Կրոնական մտորումներում", այս նախադասությանդ հետ լրիվ կհամաձայնվեի: Մնացած մտքերիցդ էլ շատերի հետ հաստատ կվիճեի:

Բայց եթե հավատացյալի խելքին փչում է գալ "աթեիստաբար" մտորելու բաժին ու եթե նա չի փորձում ապացուցել Աստծո գոյությունը, ուրեմն ինչու՞ է նա եկել և ի՞նչ է ուզում ապացուցել: Կամ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ է մտորելու...

----------


## Արէա

> Իմաստուն խոսքեր է ասել Շինը: Լուրջ եմ ասում: 
> 
> Ինչու՞ են աթեիստներն անընդհատ կրոնի մասին խոսում: Հասկանալի է, դեմ: Բայց և այնպես: Տեսեք, նույնիսկ "Կրոնական մտորումներ" թեման վերցրեց ու աթեիստը բացեց...


Սամ ջան, նախ, ինչքան էլ պնդես տարբեր թեմաներում, դու աթեիստ չես )

Հետո աթեիստները կրոնից խոսում են, իմ կարծիքով, հավատացյալ-կիսահավատացյալից աթեիստ անցման շրջանում, էդ ժամանակ լիքը հարցեր ա լինում, որոնց մասին ուզում ես խոսել, քննարկել և այլն։ 
Հետո արդեն բավականին անհետաքրքիր ա դառնում էս թեման։

Ես սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, ժամանակին ես էլ տեղի անտեղի փորձում էի բանավիճել հավատացյալների հետ, խելոք-մելոք փաստարկներ էի բերում, բան, իբր ես բաներ գիտեմ, հասկացել եմ, որոնք իրենք չգիտեն ))

Հիմա հեչ հետաքրքիր չի էդ թեման։ Մարդ կա հավատում ա, մարդ կա չի հավատում, ինչ կա որ։ Էնքան որ ուրիշներին վնաս չտան, ապրել չխանգարեն )

----------

Sambitbaba (18.02.2016), Աթեիստ (18.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ հեչ էլ հասկանալի չէ:
> Ինչու՞ համար պետք է Հավատացյալը փորձի Ապացուցել:
> Հավատը- դա ապացուցողական չէ: Դրա համար էլ այն Հավատ է, և ոչ թե օբեկտիվ իրականություն:  Այն իրականությունը, որը մարդը համարում է Օբեկտիվ, հենվելիով իր արտաքին աշխարհ դուրս եկող պորտերի ազդակների վրա, ու դրանվց միջոցով Իր հնարավորության սահմաններում կառուցելով ինչ որ հատկանիշներով օժտված օբեկտ:
> իսկ Հավատը - դա մի հատկություն է, որով օժտված է ցանկացած մարդ, սկսած երեխա տարիքից, երբ Հավատում է մեծերին: 
> Մարդը, ով որ չունի Հավատ, գոյություն չունի: ցանկացած մարդ հավատում է 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ մարդկանց մի տեսակ կա, որ հավատացող մարդուն անընդատ փորձում է "ճիշտ ուղու վրա կանգնեցնել", ու "ցույց տալ", որ իր Հավատը - դա հիմարություն է: 
> Դրանք ընդամենը դժբախտ մարդիկ են, որոնք հիմնականում ինքնահաստատման  համար են դա անում:
> Այսինքն իրեն հակա-հավատավոր հայտարարողը նույն ձև դժբախտ մարդու հատկանիշ է, ինչպես հակա-ռուս, հակա-ամերիկացի , հակա-Սերժիկ և հատկապես Հակա- Պուտին //  - ականները:
> Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն է, որ ամենա-Հակաները-  դրանք լիբերռալներն են, ովքեր իրենց համար ուզում են ջերմոցային պայմաններ ու ուզում են "ազատագրվել" հասարակական կարգ ու կանոնից, ու որպես զուգահեռ պրոցես երազում են թե ոնց են պահպանողականներին դարձնելու գեյեր ու անազգ-անհայրենիք-անծնող խոտակերներ: 
> ...


Սպանեք ինձ  :LOL:  Էս գրառումը սկսեցի կարդալ, մտածում էի՝ էս ո՞նց ա Անհուշը լիբերալներին չի հիշել, էն էլ վերջում հիշեց: Աթեիստներից շատ ոչ ոք կրոնից չի խոսում, Անհուշից շատ ոչ ոք լիբերալներից չի խոսում:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Սամ ջան, նախ, ինչքան էլ պնդես տարբեր թեմաներում, դու աթեիստ չես )
> 
> Հետո աթեիստները կրոնից խոսում են, իմ կարծիքով, հավատացյալ-կիսահավատացյալից աթեիստ անցման շրջանում, էդ ժամանակ լիքը հարցեր ա լինում, որոնց մասին ուզում ես խոսել, քննարկել և այլն։ 
> Հետո արդեն բավականին անհետաքրքիր ա դառնում էս թեման։
> 
> Ես սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, ժամանակին ես էլ տեղի անտեղի փորձում էի բանավիճել հավատացյալների հետ, խելոք-մելոք փաստարկներ էի բերում, բան, իբր ես բաներ գիտեմ, հասկացել եմ, որոնք իրենք չգիտեն ))
> 
> Հիմա հեչ հետաքրքիր չի էդ թեման։ Մարդ կա հավատում ա, մարդ կա չի հավատում, ինչ կա որ։ Էնքան որ ուրիշներին վնաս չտան, ապրել չխանգարեն )


Արէա ջան, իմ համեստ գնահատականով կան երկու տիպի աթեիստներ, որ կոպիտ սահմանեմ սենց.
- Աթեիզմին հասած ու շառները քաշած,
- Աթեիզմի տակ մնացած:

Դու առաջին տիպի մասին ես խոսում, Սամը՝ երկրորդ: Ես ավելի շատ առաջին տիպի մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնց մի ահագին զանգվածն իրականում աթեիստ էլ չի, ագնոստիկ ա, բայց գիտեմ նաև մի քանի երկրորդ տիպի աթեիստներից, որոնք իմ բնորոշմամբ ագրեսիվ են, իրենց նպատակն են համարում կրոնավորին «դարձի բերելը», ուշքն ու միտքը կրոնական թեմաներն են:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2016), Շինարար (18.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն... մենակ ե՞ս չեմ, որ այսպես եմ մտածում...


Չէ, Սամ ջան, իհարկե մենակ դու չես:
Բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ սարկազմիկ տարր կար գրառմանս մեջ: Ես էդպես մտածողներից չեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.02.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սամ ջան, նախ, ինչքան էլ պնդես տարբեր թեմաներում, դու աթեիստ չես )
> 
> Հետո աթեիստները կրոնից խոսում են, իմ կարծիքով, հավատացյալ-կիսահավատացյալից աթեիստ անցման շրջանում, էդ ժամանակ լիքը հարցեր ա լինում, որոնց մասին ուզում ես խոսել, քննարկել և այլն։ 
> Հետո արդեն բավականին անհետաքրքիր ա դառնում էս թեման։
> 
> Ես սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, ժամանակին ես էլ տեղի անտեղի փորձում էի բանավիճել հավատացյալների հետ, խելոք-մելոք փաստարկներ էի բերում, բան, իբր ես բաներ գիտեմ, հասկացել եմ, որոնք իրենք չգիտեն ))
> 
> Հիմա հեչ հետաքրքիր չի էդ թեման։ Մարդ կա հավատում ա, մարդ կա չի հավատում, ինչ կա որ։ Էնքան որ ուրիշներին վնաս չտան, ապրել չխանգարեն )


Որ սկսեցի կարդալ, ասի, լրիվ ճիշտ ա։ Բայց հետո հիշեցի, որ սպասում եմ, թե երբ են հերթական անգամ մեր դուռը թակելու եհովայի վկաները, որ տրոլլինգ անեմ ։)
Բայց մյուս կողմից ես աստծու ու հավատքի մասի՛ն չեմ խոսում, այլ աստվածաշնչի ու եկեղեցու։ Աստծու մասին խոսալը համարում են անիմաստ, քանի դեռ հնարավոր չի ապացուցել նրա գոյության/չգոյության հարցը, իսկ հավատքն էլ լրիվ մարդու ընտրությունն ա, ու ես ըտեղ խոսալու բան չունեմ։ Բայց գիրքն ու եկեղեցի՞ն, ինչքան ուզես։ Դրանք լիքը խոսալու տեղ են տալիս ։)

----------

Mephistopheles (21.02.2016), Sambitbaba (18.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, նախ, ինչքան էլ պնդես տարբեր թեմաներում, դու աթեիստ չես )


Ուզում ես, Արէա ջան, ասել, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ աթեի՞ստ եմ... :Shok:  Երևի դու է՞լ որոշեցիր սարկազմել: Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես ասում, գոնե մի տեղ ցույց կտա՞ս, թե ինչպես եմ պնդում: Խնդրում եմ...




> Ես սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, ժամանակին ես էլ տեղի անտեղի փորձում էի բանավիճել հավատացյալների հետ, խելոք-մելոք փաստարկներ էի բերում, բան, *իբր ես բաներ գիտեմ, հասկացել եմ, որոնք իրենք չգիտեն* ))


Նորի՞ց քար ես գցում իմ բոստանը... Հարց չկա, եղբայրս, էս մասին արդեն խոսել ենք ժամանակին: Ու եթե ես քեզ չհամոզեցի որ այդպես չէ, ուրեմն փակ շրջանագծով վազելիս հաղթողը դու եղիր: Բայց, եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, ես սպորտին դեմ եմ ընդհանրապես: :Smile: 




> Հիմա հեչ հետաքրքիր չի էդ թեման։ Մարդ կա հավատում ա, մարդ կա չի հավատում, ինչ կա որ։ Էնքան որ ուրիշներին վնաս չտան, ապրել չխանգարեն )


Ինչու՞ հետաքրիր չի: Դու որոշել ես վերջնականապես, աթեիստ ես թե հավատացյա՞լ: Ուրեմն առավել սպասելի չէ՞ր լինի, որ, ասենք, ընտրածդ ուղղության մեջ հիմա արդեն որ պետք է ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ բացահայտեիր, ինչը ցանկություն կունենայիր կիսել մերձավորներիդ հետ: Քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքիր անեկդոտ լսում ենք մեկից, վազում-սկսում ենք կիսվել բոլորի հետ, իսկ մի՞թե ավելի հաճելի չէ հետաքրքիր բաներով կիսվելը:
Իսկ եթե ընտրությունն ինքը ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չի բերել իր հետևից, ուրեմն ի՞նչն է պատճառը կատարած ընտրության: Ուղղակի հակառակ կողմին ի դե՞մ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, Սամ ջան, իհարկե մենակ դու չես:
> Բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ սարկազմիկ տարր կար գրառմանս մեջ: Ես էդպես մտածողներից չեմ:


Ուրեմն... ստացվում է այնուամենայնիվ, որ մենակ ես եմ... :Sad:  Ակումբը նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արէա ջան, իմ համեստ գնահատականով կան երկու տիպի աթեիստներ, որ կոպիտ սահմանեմ սենց.
> - Աթեիզմին հասած ու շառները քաշած,
> - Աթեիզմի տակ մնացած:
> 
> *Դու առաջին տիպի մասին ես խոսում, Սամը՝ երկրորդ:* Ես ավելի շատ առաջին տիպի մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնց մի ահագին զանգվածն իրականում աթեիստ էլ չի, ագնոստիկ ա, բայց գիտեմ նաև մի քանի երկրորդ տիպի աթեիստներից, որոնք իմ բնորոշմամբ ագրեսիվ են, իրենց նպատակն են համարում կրոնավորին «դարձի բերելը», ուշքն ու միտքը կրոնական թեմաներն են:


Ճիշտն ասած, համոզված չեմ, որ երկրորդի մասին եմ խոսում, Չուկ ջան: Ու մի՞թե տիպերը երկուսն են ընդամենը... Տես, Աթեիստն, օրինակ, իր մեջ մի երրորդ տիպ էլ բացահայտեց, և ինձ համար առավել գրավիչն այս արդեն երեք տիպերից` հենց նրա բացահայտածն է: Բայց միևնույն է, դեռևս համոզված չեմ, որ այդ տիպի մասին էլ` խոսու՞մ եմ, թե չեմ խոսում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց մյուս կողմից ես աստծու ու հավատքի մասի՛ն չեմ խոսում, այլ աստվածաշնչի ու եկեղեցու։ Աստծու մասին խոսալը համարում են անիմաստ, քանի դեռ հնարավոր չի ապացուցել նրա գոյության/չգոյության հարցը, իսկ հավատքն էլ լրիվ մարդու ընտրությունն ա, ու ես ըտեղ խոսալու բան չունեմ։


Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ, որ ընդունում ես, որ Աստծո չգոյությունն էլ ապացուցված չի, Արտ ջան: Միայն այդ բառը բավական է, որ դու հիմա արդեն հնարավորություն ունենաս հանգիստ նայելու աթեիզմի սահմաններից այն կողմ: Իսկ հենց որ նայում ես սահմաններից այն կողմ, այնքան հեշտ է արդեն լիքը նոր բաներ բացահայտելը: Իսկ քանի չես նայել, վիճակը հետևյալն է.
Նստած ես քո աթեիստական ամրոցում ու հաստատ համոզված ես, որ ի՞նչ իմաստ կա նայելու, որ առանց նայել էլ գիտես, որ դեմըդ` հավատացյալական ամրոցն է, որտեղ ամեն ինչ դեմ է քեզ` աթեիստիդ, և այդ պատճառով դու ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չունես քո ամրոցի սահմաններից դուրս նայելու:
Ու երբ որ վերջիվերջո նայում ես այնուհանդերձ, առաջին հերթին անշուշտ տեսնում ես դիմացիդ ամրոցն ու ասում. ասում էի, չէ՞... 
Բայց մի երկու վայրկյան հետո, երբ աչքերդ ընտելանում են ամբողջ տեսադաշտին, հստակ սկսում ես հասկանալ, որ թե քո աթեիստական, և թե դիմացիդ հավատացյալական ամրոցները, նույնիսկ միասին վերցրած, քեզ տեսանելի իրականության փոքրիկ մասն են կազմում ընդամենը, էլ չխոսենք անտեսանելի իրականության մասին... 




> Բայց գիրքն ու եկեղեցի՞ն, ինչքան ուզես։ Դրանք լիքը խոսալու տեղ են տալիս ։)


Իսկ ինչու՞ չենք խոսում...

----------


## Արէա

> Ուզում ես, Արէա ջան, ասել, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ աթեի՞ստ եմ... Երևի դու է՞լ որոշեցիր սարկազմել: Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես ասում, գոնե մի տեղ ցույց կտա՞ս, թե ինչպես եմ պնդում: Խնդրում եմ...





> *Տեսեք, նույնիսկ "Կրոնական մտորումներ" թեման վերցրեց ու աթեիստը բացեց...*


Սխալ եմ հասկացել գրածդ, Սամ ջան, ինձ թվաց էս թեմայի մասին ես ասում, ու քեզ ի նկատի ունես ) Ներողություն )




> Նորի՞ց քար ես գցում իմ բոստանը... Հարց չկա, եղբայրս, էս մասին արդեն խոսել ենք ժամանակին: Ու եթե ես քեզ չհամոզեցի որ այդպես չէ, ուրեմն փակ շրջանագծով վազելիս հաղթողը դու եղիր: Բայց, եթե ճիշտը խոսենք, ես սպորտին դեմ եմ ընդհանրապես:


Քո մասին չէր, ազնիվ խոսք։ Միայն ինձ նկատի ունեի։




> Ինչու՞ հետաքրիր չի: Դու որոշել ես վերջնականապես, աթեիստ ես թե հավատացյա՞լ: Ուրեմն առավել սպասելի չէ՞ր լինի, որ, ասենք, *ընտրածդ ուղղության* մեջ հիմա արդեն որ պետք է ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ բացահայտեիր, ինչը ցանկություն կունենայիր կիսել մերձավորներիդ հետ: Քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքիր անեկդոտ լսում ենք մեկից, վազում-սկսում ենք կիսվել բոլորի հետ, իսկ մի՞թե ավելի հաճելի չէ հետաքրքիր բաներով կիսվելը:
> *Իսկ եթե ընտրությունն ինքը ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չի բերել իր հետևից, ուրեմն ի՞նչն է պատճառը կատարած ընտրության: Ուղղակի հակառակ կողմին ի դե՞մ...*


Աթեիզմը ուղղություն չի։ Աթեիզմը կրոն չի։ Աթեիզմը հետաքրքրություն չի։ Ոնց որ, ասենք, երաժշտություն չսիրելը ընտրություն ու հետաքրքրություն չի։ Այ սիրելն ու որևէ ոճի հետևելը հետաքրքրություն ու ընտրություն ա, բայց ընդհանրապես չսիրելը՝ ոչ։
Ոնց որ ասես, բա որ երաժշտություն չսիրելը ոչ մի բան չի բերել իր հետ, ինչի՞ չես սիրում։ Ուղղակի սիրողների հակառա՞կ։
Չէ, ուղղակի չեմ սիրում ) Սիրողներին էլ որևէ տարբեր կերպ չեմ վերաբերվում քան եթե չսիրեին, ու եթե չեն փորձում ինձ էլ պարտադրել սիրել։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աթեիզմը ուղղություն չի։ Աթեիզմը կրոն չի։ Աթեիզմը հետաքրքրություն չի։ Ոնց որ, ասենք, երաժշտություն չսիրելը ընտրություն ու հետաքրքրություն չի։ Այ սիրելն ու որևէ ոճի հետևելը հետաքրքրություն ու ընտրություն ա, բայց ընդհանրապես չսիրելը՝ ոչ։
> Ոնց որ ասես, բա որ երաժշտություն չսիրելը ոչ մի բան չի բերել իր հետ, ինչի՞ չես սիրում։ Ուղղակի սիրողների հակառա՞կ։
> Չէ, ուղղակի չեմ սիրում ) Սիրողներին էլ որևէ տարբեր կերպ չեմ վերաբերվում քան եթե չսիրեին, ու եթե չեն փորձում ինձ էլ պարտադրել սիրել։


Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Կա աթեիստների խումբ, որի համար աթեիզմը հոբբի է կամ անգամ կրոն: Էս մարդիկ կրոնավորներից ոչ պակաս նյութեր են դիզում Աստծո գոյության հերքման մասին, ձեռնառնոցիներ են հավաքում, հումորներ են անում սոցիալական ցանցերում, ամեն կրոնական տոնի առթիվ մի հատ վեհաշունչ ստատուս են պոստում ֆեյսբուքում:

Մեկ էլ կա աթեիստների խումբ, որ ասում ես՝ մերի քրիսմըս, ասում ա՝ ես աթեիստ եմ: Դա ինձ համար նույնն ա, ինչ Եհովայի վկային ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ շնորհավորում ես, ասում ա՝ ես ծնունդ չեմ նշում: Թեթև էղեք էլի մարդիկ:

----------

Cassiopeia (18.02.2016), Chuk (19.02.2016), Sambitbaba (19.02.2016), Արէա (18.02.2016), Արշակ (21.02.2016), Շինարար (18.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած, համոզված չեմ, որ երկրորդի մասին եմ խոսում, Չուկ ջան: Ու մի՞թե տիպերը երկուսն են ընդամենը... Տես, Աթեիստն, օրինակ, իր մեջ մի երրորդ տիպ էլ բացահայտեց, և ինձ համար առավել գրավիչն այս արդեն երեք տիպերից` հենց նրա բացահայտածն է: Բայց միևնույն է, դեռևս համոզված չեմ, որ այդ տիպի մասին էլ` խոսու՞մ եմ, թե չեմ խոսում...


Ես շատ կոպիտ եմ տարանջատել խմբերը, Սամ ջան: Չեմ հավակնել գիտական ճշգրտության:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Կա աթեիստների խումբ, որի համար աթեիզմը հոբբի է կամ անգամ կրոն: Էս մարդիկ կրոնավորներից ոչ պակաս նյութեր են դիզում Աստծո գոյության հերքման մասին, ձեռնառնոցիներ են հավաքում, հումորներ են անում սոցիալական ցանցերում, ամեն կրոնական տոնի առթիվ մի հատ վեհաշունչ ստատուս են պոստում ֆեյսբուքում:


Բյուր, էշոտյանի ու գալուստի վրա ղժժալով քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում։ Աստվածների ու գրքերի վրա ղժժալով էլ՝ կրոնավոր։

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, էշոտյանի ու գալուստի վրա ղժժալով քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում։ Աստվածների ու գրքերի վրա ղժժալով էլ՝ կրոնավոր։


Բյուրը նկատի ունի, որ աթեիզմը էդ մարդկանց մոտ ջերմեռանդության ա վերածվում, կրոն բառը փոխաբերաբար ա կիրառել, ու էդ առումով եթե մեկը առավոտից իրիկուն զբաղված ա նշածդ «գործիչների» վրա ղժժալով, քաղաքական գործիչ, հա, չի դառնում, բայց ջերմեռանդ ղժժացող,երբեմն նույնիսկ մոլեռանդ, դառնում ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.02.2016)

----------


## Lancet

Համաձայն եմ, որ վաղվա գիտությունը կարա հերքի էսօրվանը, այսինքն՝ համոզված չեմ (չեմ հավատում), որ էսօրվա գիտությունը 100%-ով ճշգրիտ ա։ Իսկ, ասենք, աստծուն հավատացող մարդը, համոզված ա,  որ աստված կա։ Դրա համար գիտության հանդեպ վստահությունս հավատ չեմ կոչում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էշոտյանի ու գալուստի վրա ղժժալով քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում։ Աստվածների ու գրքերի վրա ղժժալով էլ՝ կրոնավոր։


Քաղաքական գործիչ չեն դառնում, բայց կրոնավոր դառնում են: Անկեղծ ասած, դեռ չեմ տեսել որևէ մեկի, որ Աշոտյանի ու Գալուստի վրա առավոտից իրիկուն նենց ղժժա, ոնց որ աթեիստներն են առավոտից իրիկուն կրոնի մասին բաներ պոստում: Բայց եթե լիներ տենց մեկը, ուրեմն կասեի՝ նա էլ ա կրոնավոր: Ու ցանկացած բանի նկատմամբ մոլեռանդ վերաբերմունքը ես կրոն եմ համարում՝ լինի դա պրո, թե հակա, քաղաքական, թե ուրիշ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միանգամից ասա, որ «մոլեռանդ» ու «կրոնավոր» բառերը նույնացնում ես, իմանանք ։)

Ես ՖԲ-ում համ աթեիստների խմբում եմ, համ ընդդիմադիրների։ Ու երկուսում էլ լիքը ղժժում են։ Բայց որ ասեմ նույն մարդը սաղ օրն էդ գործին ա, մենակ Վարպետ Օնիկին գիտեմ։ Աթեիստների մեջ տենց բան չեմ տեսել։ Ղժժալուց էլ երբեք (չնչին բանակցություններ երևի կլինեն) մարդու վրա չեն ղժժում, այլ դեբիլ մտքերի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանգամից ասա, որ «մոլեռանդ» ու «կրոնավոր» բառերը նույնացնում ես, իմանանք ։)
> 
> Ես ՖԲ-ում համ աթեիստների խմբում եմ, համ ընդդիմադիրների։ Ու երկուսում էլ լիքը ղժժում են։ Բայց որ ասեմ նույն մարդը սաղ օրն էդ գործին ա, մենակ Վարպետ Օնիկին գիտեմ։ Աթեիստների մեջ տենց բան չեմ տեսել։ Ղժժալուց էլ երբեք (չնչին բանակցություններ երևի կլինեն) մարդու վրա չեն ղժժում, այլ դեբիլ մտքերի։


Հա, ինձ համար կրոնը մոլեռանդ վերաբերմունք ա էս կամ էն բանին: Անգամ բուսակերներին եմ բաժանում կրոնավորների ու ոչ կրոնավորների:

Ֆեյսբուքում առնվազն երկու հոգու գիտեմ, որ տեղի-անտեղի իրանց աթեիստ լինելը նշում են, իսկ պոստերն էլ ծերից ծեր մենակ հակակրոնանական են՝ լինեն լուրջ, թե ղըժժ, դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ ձեռի հետ էլ Տրնդեզ ա, Սուրբ Սարգիս ա կամ եսիմինչ ա, մի երկու լավ խոսք են ասում էդ տոնի հասցեին հերիք չի, մի քանի տարի առաջ ասած լավ խոսքն էլ են մի հատ էլ պոստում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ: Կա աթեիստների խումբ, որի համար աթեիզմը հոբբի է կամ անգամ կրոն: Էս մարդիկ կրոնավորներից ոչ պակաս նյութեր են դիզում Աստծո գոյության հերքման մասին, ձեռնառնոցիներ են հավաքում, հումորներ են անում սոցիալական ցանցերում, ամեն կրոնական տոնի առթիվ մի հատ վեհաշունչ ստատուս են պոստում ֆեյսբուքում:
> 
> Մեկ էլ կա աթեիստների խումբ, որ ասում ես՝ մերի քրիսմըս, ասում ա՝ ես աթեիստ եմ: Դա ինձ համար նույնն ա, ինչ Եհովայի վկային ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ շնորհավորում ես, ասում ա՝ ես ծնունդ չեմ նշում: Թեթև էղեք էլի մարդիկ:


Երկու տարի առաջ, Բյուր ջան, Ծննդյան տոնն էր: Փարքինգում (մեծ ընդհանուր փարքինգ է շենքի տակ) հանդիպեցի մի սև հարևանուհուս: Ասեմ, որ վերջին տարիներն ԱՄՆ-ում վախենում են արդեն տոնածառ էլ դնել` հրեաները դեմ են: Մերի Քրիսմըսի փոխարեն էլ Հափի Հալիդեյ են ասում: Ուրեմն, էս սև հարևանուհիս ինձ` Հափի Հալիդեյ: Ես էլ մեքենայորեն պատասխանեցի. մերսի, քեզ էլ Մերի Քրիսմըս... Ու անմիջապես զգացի, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, որովհետև հարևանուհիս թթված ըհըն արեց ու գնաց: Հասկացա, որ սա անպայման մահմեդական է: Երկու օր անց աղջկան տեսա, հարցրեցի, պարզվեց,որ ճիշտ եմ կռահել: Աղջկան խնդրեցի, որ իմ փոխարեն ներողություն խնդրի մորից: Իսկ ապրիլի քսանին գնացի ու թակեցի իրենց դուռը: Աղջիկը բացեց, խնդրեցի մորը կանչի: Ներս հրավիրեցին: Մորն ասացի, կներես, չգիտեմ, թե դուք ոնց եք ասում, և այդ պատճառով թույլ տուր իմ իմացածով ասեմ, մենակ չնեղանաս. Մերի Մուհամմաս... Ասեց, էդ ի՞նչ է: Ասում եմ, ոնց, բա էսօր ձեր Մուհամմեդի ծնունդը չի՞: Ասում է. ես ի՞նչ իմանամ: Չհասկացա, ասում եմ, դու իրոք, Մուհամմեդի ծննդյան օրը չգիտե՞ս, թե ես ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ նրա ծնունդը շնորհավորել... Պարզվեց, որ իրոք չգիտեր: Բայց մի ուրախացել էր, որ չասած...

----------


## Շինարար

> Երկու տարի առաջ, Բյուր ջան, Ծննդյան տոնն էր: Փարքինգում (մեծ ընդհանուր փարքինգ է շենքի տակ) հանդիպեցի մի սև հարևանուհուս: Ասեմ, որ վերջին տարիներն ԱՄՆ-ում վախենում են արդեն տոնածառ էլ դնել` հրեաները դեմ են: Մերի Քրիսմըսի փոխարեն էլ Հափի Հալիդեյ են ասում: Ուրեմն, էս սև հարևանուհիս ինձ` Հափի Հալիդեյ: Ես էլ մեքենայորեն պատասխանեցի. մերսի, քեզ էլ Մերի Քրիսմըս... Ու անմիջապես զգացի, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ, որովհետև հարևանուհիս թթված ըհըն արեց ու գնաց: Հասկացա, որ սա անպայման մահմեդական է: Երկու օր անց աղջկան տեսա, հարցրեցի, պարզվեց,որ ճիշտ եմ կռահել: Աղջկան խնդրեցի, որ իմ փոխարեն ներողություն խնդրի մորից: Իսկ ապրիլի քսանին գնացի ու թակեցի իրենց դուռը: Աղջիկը բացեց, խնդրեցի մորը կանչի: Ներս հրավիրեցին: Մորն ասացի, կներես, չգիտեմ, թե դուք ոնց եք ասում, և այդ պատճառով թույլ տուր իմ իմացածով ասեմ, մենակ չնեղանաս. Մերի Մուհամմաս... Ասեց, էդ ի՞նչ է: Ասում եմ, ոնց, բա էսօր ձեր Մուհամմեդի ծնունդը չի՞: Ասում է. ես ի՞նչ իմանամ: Չհասկացա, ասում եմ, դու իրոք, Մուհամմեդի ծննդյան օրը չգիտե՞ս, թե ես ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ նրա ծնունդը շնորհավորել... Պարզվեց, որ իրոք չգիտեր: Բայց մի ուրախացել էր, որ չասած...


Օրացույցը շարժական ա, դրա համար մեր օրացույցով ամեն տարի տարբեր օր ա ընկնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես շատ կոպիտ եմ տարանջատել խմբերը, Սամ ջան: Չեմ հավակնել գիտական ճշգրտության:


Հա, գիտեմ, Չուկ ջան: Ուղղակի ձեր գրառումները փորփրելով, փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ եմ այս թեմայից ուզում... Ազնվորեն, ինձ համար մի տեակ դժվար է աթեիստական մտորել: Կրոնական, գիտես, ինչ-որ ավելի հեշտ է մտորվում, որովհետև մի բանի էնպես չլինելու դեպքում ընդունված է կրոնին պատասխանատվության կանչելը: Իսկ աթեիզմին ո՞վ է էսքան ժամանակ պատասխանատվության կանչել: Աթեիզմին ինչ, աթեիզմից, ոնց որ ասում են` взятки гладки, ի՞նչ պատասխանատվություն, ոնց որ Արէան է ասում, աթեիզմն ընտրություն ու հետաքրքրություն չի: Ստոպ: Ընտրություն չի... Ընտրություն չի՞: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն այդ աթեիզմ կոչեցյալը: Եվ որտեղի՞ց: Մարդ ի ծնե աթեի՞ստ է, ուզում ես ասել... Արէաին էր հարցս ուղղված, Չուկ ջան, ոչ քեզ: 

Չէ, ոնց որ ինչ-որ հերաքրքիր բաներ կարող են ստացվել, ես, օրինակ, ոնց որ թե սկսում եմ ակտիվանալ... Իսկ դու՞ք...

----------


## Արէա

> ոնց որ Արէան է ասում, աթեիզմն ընտրություն ու հետաքրքրություն չի: Ստոպ: Ընտրություն չի... Ընտրություն չի՞: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն այդ աթեիզմ կոչեցյալը: Եվ որտեղի՞ց: *Մարդ ի ծնե աթեի՞ստ է, ուզում ես ասել...*


Իհարկե ի ծնե աթեիստ է )
Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։
Դու կարծում ես կրոնի մասին տեղեկություն չունեցող, բոլոր առաջացած հարցերին պրագմատիկ պատասխաններ ու բացատրություններ տվող հասարակությունում մեծացած մարդը կրոնի, աստծո մասին որևէ չնչին պատկերացում կունենա՞։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2016), Աթեիստ (19.02.2016), Արամ (21.02.2016), Վոլտերա (20.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, գիտեմ, Չուկ ջան: Ուղղակի ձեր գրառումները փորփրելով, փորձում եմ հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ եմ այս թեմայից ուզում... Ազնվորեն, ինձ համար մի տեակ դժվար է աթեիստական մտորել: Կրոնական, գիտես, ինչ-որ ավելի հեշտ է մտորվում, որովհետև մի բանի էնպես չլինելու դեպքում ընդունված է կրոնին պատասխանատվության կանչելը: Իսկ աթեիզմին ո՞վ է էսքան ժամանակ պատասխանատվության կանչել: Աթեիզմին ինչ, աթեիզմից, ոնց որ ասում են` взятки гладки, ի՞նչ պատասխանատվություն, ոնց որ Արէան է ասում, աթեիզմն ընտրություն ու հետաքրքրություն չի: Ստոպ: Ընտրություն չի... Ընտրություն չի՞: Ի՞նչ է ուրեմն այդ աթեիզմ կոչեցյալը: Եվ որտեղի՞ց: Մարդ ի ծնե աթեի՞ստ է, ուզում ես ասել... Արէաին էր հարցս ուղղված, Չուկ ջան, ոչ քեզ: 
> 
> Չէ, ոնց որ ինչ-որ հերաքրքիր բաներ կարող են ստացվել, ես, օրինակ, ոնց որ թե սկսում եմ ակտիվանալ... Իսկ դու՞ք...


Սամ, իմ էդ շատ կոպիտ բաժանած խմբերից առաջինի համար «աթեիզմորեն մտորելը» ցանկացած գիտական հարցի քննարկումն է՝ քննարկմանը չխառնելով ոչ որևէ կրոնի ոչ էլ աթեզմի հիշատակումը։ Երկրորդ խմբի համար ցանկացած կրոնական թեմայով քննարկումն է, անպայման հավատի հերքմամբ ու գիտությանը հղվելու փորձերով։

Առանձին աթեիստական մտորում, եթե ուզում էիր ստանալ ասենք էն իմ առաջին գրառման նման մտքեր, դժվար թե ստեղ լսես։

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե ի ծնե աթեիստ է )


Չէ, եղբայրս, այստեղ քեզ հետ համաձայնվել ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող, կներես: Նորածինը ոչ աթեիզմի, ոչ էլ հավատի մասին ոչինչ չգիտի, և դրանում է նրա իմաստությունը: Նա գիտի, որ գոյություն ունի մի ամբողջականություն` նա առայժմ դրա անունն էլ չգիտի, բայց հաստատ գիտի, որ ինքը դրա անբաժանելի մասնիկն է: Նա նույնիսկ իր մորն իրենից չի առանձնացնում, և այդ պատճառով նրա համար միևնույնն է, մոր կուրծքը ծծի, թե իր ոտքի բութ մատը: Նորածնի ներդաշնակությունը միայն աստվածային մաքրության հետ կարելի է համեմատել, և չնայած նա առայժմ ասածդ գիտելիքները չունի, մեր մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան տգետ համարել:
Իսկ այ, հենց նա սկսում է ձեռք բերել գիտելիքներ, համեմատ դրա սկսում է կորցնել թե իր կապը բնության հետ, թե իր ներդաշնակությունը, և թե իր հրեշտակային մաքրությունը: Բայց ոնց որ թե ես արդեն ուրիշ տեղ եմ գնում...




> Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։


Դե, եթե համարենք, որ մութն էլ լույսի բացակայություն է... և ըստ այդմ էլ ինքնին մութը գոյություն չունի...
Բայց նույնիսկ այս դեպքում էլ ես պնդում եմ, որ կրոնն էլ` լույս չի:




> Դու կարծում ես կրոնի մասին տեղեկություն չունեցող, բոլոր առաջացած հարցերին պրագմատիկ պատասխաններ ու բացատրություններ տվող հասարակությունում մեծացած մարդը կրոնի, աստծո մասին որևէ չնչին պատկերացում կունենա՞։


Իսկ աթեիզմի մասին որևէ չնչին պատկերացում կունենա՞: 
Աստծո մասին տեղեկություն չունեցող մարդուն արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է բացատրել, թե աթեիզմն ինչ է:

Գիտե՞ս, Արէա ջան, քեզ հետ զրուցելիս մի տեսակ կասկած ընկավ մեջս. արդյո՞ք աթեիստները ճիշտ են հասկանում, թե ինչ է աթեիզմը: Հանկարծ չնեղանաս, խնդրում եմ, ոչ մի նման պատճառ չեմ հետապնդում: Ուղղակի միգուցէ իրո՞ք ինչ-որ բան չեն հասկանում այս հարցում: Բոլո՞րս...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, եղբայրս, այստեղ քեզ հետ համաձայնվել ուղղակի ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող, կներես: Նորածինը ոչ աթեիզմի, ոչ էլ հավատի մասին ոչինչ չգիտի, և դրանում է նրա իմաստությունը: Նա գիտի, որ գոյություն ունի մի ամբողջականություն` նա առայժմ դրա անունն էլ չգիտի, բայց հաստատ գիտի, որ ինքը դրա անբաժանելի մասնիկն է: Նա նույնիսկ իր մորն իրենից չի առանձնացնում, և այդ պատճառով նրա համար միևնույնն է, մոր կուրծքը ծծի, թե իր ոտքի բութ մատը: *Նորածնի ներդաշնակությունը միայն աստվածային մաքրության հետ կարելի է համեմատել*, և չնայած նա առայժմ ասածդ գիտելիքները չունի, մեր մտքով անգամ չի անցնի նրան տգետ համարել:
> Իսկ այ, հենց նա սկսում է ձեռք բերել գիտելիքներ, համեմատ դրա սկսում է կորցնել թե իր կապը բնության հետ, թե իր ներդաշնակությունը, և թե իր հրեշտակային մաքրությունը: Բայց ոնց որ թե ես արդեն ուրիշ տեղ եմ գնում...
> 
> 
> Դե, եթե համարենք, որ մութն էլ լույսի բացակայություն է... և ըստ այդմ էլ ինքնին մութը գոյություն չունի...
> Բայց նույնիսկ այս դեպքում էլ ես պնդում եմ, որ կրոնն էլ` լույս չի:
> 
> 
> Իսկ աթեիզմի մասին որևէ չնչին պատկերացում կունենա՞: 
> ...


1. Ընդգծածս մասն իմաստազուրկ ա (մանավանդ էս թեմայում)։ 

2. Քրիստոնյաները չեն հավատում Օդին աստծու գոյությանը (շատերը նույնիսկ չեն լսել նրա անունը) ու այդքանով նրանք աթեիստ են Օդինի հետևորդների տեսանկյունից։ Ցանկացած մի կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ այլ կրոնի տեսանկյունից աթեիստ ա։
Իսկ նորածինը դրանցից ոչ մեկի մասին ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չունի ու բոլորի տեսանկյունից ա աթեիստ։ Մինչև էն պահը, երբ ծնողները, կամ շրջապատը սկսի սրսկել կրոններից մեկը։ Կրոն առանց աստծո չկա։

Եթե երեխային երբեք չպատմես ոչ Ձմեռ պապիկի, ոչ Սանտա Կլաուսի մասին, ինքը դրանց գոյությանը ինքնություն ոչ մի կերպ չի հանգի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե ի ծնե աթեիստ է )
> Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։
> Դու կարծում ես կրոնի մասին տեղեկություն չունեցող, բոլոր առաջացած հարցերին պրագմատիկ պատասխաններ ու բացատրություններ տվող հասարակությունում մեծացած մարդը կրոնի, աստծո մասին որևէ չնչին պատկերացում կունենա՞։


Էստեղ ես Սամի հետ համաձայն եմ (մասամբ): Նախ, աթեիզմը կրոնի բացակայությունը չի, այլ Աստծո գոյության հերքումը, այսինքն՝ սկզբում պիտի իմանաս, որ կարա Աստված գոյություն ունենա կամ չունենա, որ հերքես: Մարդն ի ծնե մենակ կենսաբանություն ունի: Մնացած ինֆորմացիան գալիս-լցվում ա կյանքի ընթացքում փորձի հետ: Մարդն ի ծնե ո՛չ աթեիստ ա, ո՛չ թեիստ, ո՛չ ընդհանրապես գիտի կրոնն ինչ ա, ինչպես մարդ ի ծնե ո՛չ հոմոսեքսուալ ա, ո՛չ հետերո, ո՛չ ասեքսուալ, ո՛չ ընդհանրապես գիտի սեռական կողմոնորոշումն ինչ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ընդգծածս մասն իմաստազուրկ ա (մանավանդ էս թեմայում)։ 
> 
> 2. Քրիստոնյաները չեն հավատում Օդին աստծու գոյությանը (շատերը նույնիսկ չեն լսել նրա անունը) ու այդքանով նրանք աթեիստ են Օդինի հետևորդների տեսանկյունից։ Ցանկացած մի կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ այլ կրոնի տեսանկյունից աթեիստ ա։
> Իսկ նորածինը դրանցից ոչ մեկի մասին ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չունի ու բոլորի տեսանկյունից ա աթեիստ։ Մինչև էն պահը, երբ ծնողները, կամ շրջապատը սկսի սրսկել կրոններից մեկը։ Կրոն առանց աստծո չկա։
> 
> Եթե երեխային երբեք չպատմես ոչ Ձմեռ պապիկի, ոչ Սանտա Կլաուսի մասին, ինքը դրանց գոյությանը ինքնություն ոչ մի կերպ չի հանգի։


Արտ, տենց չի: Աթեիզմը մի շատ պարզ սահմանում ունի. ցանկացած տեսակի աստվածության գոյության հերքումը: Քրիստոնյաների տեսանկյունից Օդինին հավատացողը հեթանոս ա, մյուս կրոնների տեսանկյունից չգիտեմ ինչ ա, ամեն կրոն իրա ձևով ա որոշում, թե ուրիշ կրոնի հետևորդին ինչ անվանի:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ սահմանում վիքիից.



> Լայն իմաստով աթեիզմն աստվածությունների գոյության հավատի հերքումն է: Նեղ իմաստով աթեիզմն այն տեսանկյունն է, ըստ որի աստվածություններ չկան: Ավելի ընդգրկուն աթեիզմն աստվածությունների գոյության նկատմամբ հավատքի բացակայությունն է: Աթեիզմը հակադրվում է թեիզմին, որը հավատն է, թե առնվազն մեկ աստվածություն գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Արէա

> Էստեղ ես Սամի հետ համաձայն եմ (մասամբ): Նախ, աթեիզմը կրոնի բացակայությունը չի, այլ Աստծո գոյության հերքումը, այսինքն՝ սկզբում պիտի իմանաս, որ կարա Աստված գոյություն ունենա կամ չունենա, որ հերքես:


Բյուր ջան, վիքիից մեջբերումդ ասում ա նույնը ինչ ես ) ինչի՞ հետ համաձայն չես )

Ես ասում եմ.
*Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։

*Վիքին ասում ա.
*Ավելի ընդգրկուն աթեիզմն աստվածությունների գոյության նկատմամբ հավատքի բացակայությունն է:
*
Ուղղակի վիքիի հոդվածի հեղինակը մի քիչ ավելի ոճային ա շարադրել մտքերը )

----------


## Արէա

> Գիտե՞ս, Արէա ջան, քեզ հետ զրուցելիս մի տեսակ կասկած ընկավ մեջս. արդյո՞ք աթեիստները ճիշտ են հասկանում, թե ինչ է աթեիզմը: Հանկարծ չնեղանաս, խնդրում եմ, ոչ մի նման պատճառ չեմ հետապնդում: Ուղղակի միգուցէ իրո՞ք ինչ-որ բան չեն հասկանում այս հարցում: Բոլո՞րս...


Սամ, չգիտեմ դուք ինչ ի նկատի ունեք աթեիզմ ասելով, ես ինչքան նկատել եմ էդ տերմինն օգտագործվում ա գերբնական երևույթներին, աստվածություններին չհավատալու իմաստով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, վիքիից մեջբերումդ ասում ա նույնը ինչ ես ) ինչի՞ հետ համաձայն չես )
> 
> Ես ասում եմ.
> *Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։
> 
> *Վիքին ասում ա.
> *Ավելի ընդգրկուն աթեիզմն աստվածությունների գոյության նկատմամբ հավատքի բացակայությունն է:
> *
> Ուղղակի վիքիի հոդվածի հեղինակը մի քիչ ավելի ոճային ա շարադրել մտքերը )


Համաձայն չեմ նրա հետ, որ մարդ չի կարա ի ծնե աթեիստ լինի: Չի կարա որևէ բանի նկատմամբ հավատք ունենա կամ չունենա, եթե էդ կոնցեպտը դեռ չկա իրա ուղեղում: Ոնց որ կույր մարդը չի կարա դալտոնիկ լինի կամ չլինի:

----------


## anhush

> Հա, ինձ համար կրոնը մոլեռանդ վերաբերմունք ա էս կամ էն բանին:


Իսկ դու քո բառերով ասած, որին ես միանգամայն դեմ եմ քո կարծիքով կրոնավո՞ր չես:Դու ոչ մի մոլեռնադություն չունե՞ս: Թե ՞ դու * տոլեռանտ* ես ամնե *բանի* հանդեպ: 
...
իսկ իրականում կրոնի հանդեպ քո  պատկերացումները և քո տված սահմանումը բացարձակ անգրագիտության և մոլեռանդության հետևանք է: 
Իսկ դրա արդյունքն է էտ  *բանից* հրապարակային ընդանրացումներ անելը

----------


## anhush

> Իհարկե ի ծնե աթեիստ է )
> Աթեիզմը մի ինչ-որ տարօրինակ բան չի, ուղղակի կրոնի բացակայություն ա։


Աթեիզմ (հին հուն․՝ ἄθεος՝ «աստծո մերժում»[1], «անաստվածություն», բաղկացած է՝ «ἀ» - «առանց» և «θεός» - «Աստված» մասերից[2]), լայն իմաստով՝ հավատում աստվածների գոյության մերժումն է
https://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B1...AB%D5%A6%D5%B4

կա  խոշոր տարբերություն, *մերժման և բացակայության* միջև
Մերժումը- դա ներառում է հարկ եղած դեպքում ագրեսիան, 
բացակայութնունը -չեզոքություն է:

----------


## anhush

> Իսկ այ, հենց նա սկսում է ձեռք բերել գիտելիքներ, համեմատ դրա սկսում է կորցնել թե իր կապը բնության հետ, թե իր ներդաշնակությունը, և թե իր հրեշտակային մաքրությունը: Բայց ոնց որ թե ես արդեն ուրիշ տեղ եմ գնում...


հեչ էլ ուրիշ տեղ չես գնում: լրիվ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա ես:
մարդու գիտելիքները համընդանուր - էնքան չնչին ու ծիծաղելի են Տիեզերական ամբողջության մեջ, որ դրանք ապակողմնորոշելուց բացի այլ դերակատարում չեն կարող ունենա: Ընդանրուր- երկարաժամկետ խորը հայացակարգային կտրվածքով:
Մարդու ամեն մի հաջորդ "գիտելիքը"  ավելի է խորացնում իր ձեռքով փորվող փոսը, որի մեջ արդեն իսկ թաղված ենք: 
Տիեզերքում Մարդու ապրելու միակ շանսը, հնարը,  դա Հավատն է: ներքին Զգայարանների ու Տիեզերական ամբողջության ներդաշնակումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> 1. Ընդգծածս մասն իմաստազուրկ ա (մանավանդ էս թեմայում)։


 :Blush: Համաձայն եմ... Օվերդոզ եմ արել: Ու շնորհակալություն, որ շեշտեցիր դա:




> 2. Քրիստոնյաները չեն հավատում Օդին աստծու գոյությանը (շատերը նույնիսկ չեն լսել նրա անունը) ու այդքանով նրանք աթեիստ են Օդինի հետևորդների տեսանկյունից։ Ցանկացած մի կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ այլ կրոնի տեսանկյունից աթեիստ ա։
> Իսկ նորածինը դրանցից ոչ մեկի մասին ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չունի ու բոլորի տեսանկյունից ա աթեիստ։ Մինչև էն պահը, երբ ծնողները, կամ շրջապատը սկսի սրսկել կրոններից մեկը։ Կրոն առանց աստծո չկա։


Այսինքն, եթե ես մահմեդական եմ, քրիստոնեական տերտերն ինձ համար ոչ թե կրոնավոր է, այլ աթեի՞ստ...
Ուրեմն, եթե դու ֆուտբոլիստ ես, իսկ ես` թենիսիստ կամ բռնցքամարտիկ, - ես քեզ համար սպորտսմեն չե՞մ...

Կներես, Արտ ջան, բայց այս հարցի վերաբերյալ անհնար է քեզ քոփի փեյստ չանել. Նշածդ երկրորդ պունկտն "իմաստազուրկ ա":




> Եթե երեխային երբեք չպատմես ոչ Ձմեռ պապիկի, ոչ Սանտա Կլաուսի մասին, ինքը դրանց գոյությանը ինքնություն ոչ մի կերպ չի հանգի։


Իսկ որ էդ երեխուն հարցնես Աստված պապիկի մասին, կասի. ես չեմ ճանաչում, ես`աթեիստ եմ, հա՞...




> Կրոն առանց աստծո չկա։


Համաձայնեմ լրիվ:
Բայց առանց Աստծո` աթեիզմ էլ չկա ախր... Աթեիզմ բառը մի՞թե չի նշանակում. Աստծո ժխտում: Եթե չկա Աստված, ի՞նչ է աթեիզմը ժխտում ուրեմն... :Shok: 

Հ.Գ. Գիտե՞ս ինչն է ամենակայֆն ինձ համար... Որ Աստված կա համ առանց կրոն, համ էլ առանց աթեիզմ: :Yes:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, չգիտեմ դուք ինչ ի նկատի ունեք աթեիզմ ասելով, ես ինչքան նկատել եմ էդ տերմինն օգտագործվում ա գերբնական երևույթներին, աստվածություններին չհավատալու իմաստով։


Ո՞վ` "մենք", Արէա ջան... Դուք-ով որ ասում ես, ու՞մ նկատի ունես:

Իսկ "ձեր" մեջ էլ կան շատերը, ովքեր Աստծոն մերժելու հետ միասին` հավատում են գերբնական երևույթներին: Հերթական պարադոքս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> հեչ էլ ուրիշ տեղ չես գնում: լրիվ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա ես:


Նկատի ունեի, որ թեմայից եմ շեղվում, Անհուշ ջան... Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ:




> մարդու գիտելիքները համընդանուր - էնքան չնչին ու ծիծաղելի են Տիեզերական ամբողջության մեջ, որ դրանք ապակողմնորոշելուց բացի այլ դերակատարում չեն կարող ունենա: Ընդանրուր- երկարաժամկետ խորը հայացակարգային կտրվածքով:


Այո, չնչին ու ծիծաղելի են` Տիեզերքի հետ համեմատելիս, բայց դրանից պակաս կարևոր չեն դառնում: Որովհետև հենց դրանց շնորհիվ է, որ մարդ ճանաչում է ձեռք բերում: Իսկ ճանաչում ձեռք բերելը մարդու հիմնական գործն է ֆիզիկական աշխարհում: Հենց դրա համար է մարդը ստեղծվել: Հակառակ դեպքում Աստծո` մարդ ստեղծելը, ինչպես Աթեիստը կասեր` լրիվ իմաստազուրկ է:




> Մարդու ամեն մի հաջորդ "գիտելիքը"  ավելի է խորացնում իր ձեռքով փորվող փոսը, որի մեջ արդեն իսկ թաղված ենք:


Այստեղ "գիտելիք" բառը հանգիստ կարելի է փոխարինել "կրոն" բառով, և ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի: Որովհետև կա ընդամենը երկու բան, որ շատ լավ հաջողվել է անել կրոններին: Նախ, մարդկանց բաժանել են իրարից, և երկրորդ, մարդկանց բաժանել են Աստծոց: Եվ որ ամենացավալին է, մարդուն Աստծոց ամենաշատը հենց քրիստոնեությունն է բաժանում... 




> Տիեզերքում Մարդու ապրելու միակ շանսը, հնարը,  դա Հավատն է:


Ես կասեի` Ճանաչումն է, այլ ոչ թե հավատը:

----------


## Արէա

> Ո՞վ` "մենք", Արէա ջան... Դուք-ով որ ասում ես, ու՞մ նկատի ունես:


Սամ, դու իմ ասածների մեջ ավելի խորքային բաներ ես փնտրում, քան ես իրականում ի նկատի ունեմ ))
«Դուք» ասում եմ զուտ էս խոսակցության կոնտեքստում, քեզ ու Բյուրին ի նկատի ունենալով, որևէ կերպ չտարանջատելով «դուքի» ու «մենքի»։
Դուք ասում եք աթեիզմը սա չի, սա ա։
Գուցե դասական, ակադեմիական առումով դուք ճիշտ եք, բայց գործնականում աթեիստ ասում են ոչ թե աթեիզմ ուսումնասիրած, ինչ-որ աթեիստական ուղղությունների հետևող մարդկանց, այլ ուղղակի աստվածությունների, որևէ կրոնի չհավատացող, չհարող մարդկանց։
Էս տեսանկյունից աստծո մասին պատկերացում չունեցող մարդն իհարկե աթեիստ ա։




> Իսկ "ձեր" մեջ էլ կան շատերը, ովքեր Աստծոն մերժելու հետ միասին` հավատում են գերբնական երևույթներին: Հերթական պարադոքս:


Ես դժվար եմ պատկերացնում գերբնական երևույթների հավատող աթեիստի, բայց դե հնարավոր ա, ինչ կա որ։ Չնայած էս դեպքում արդեն աթեիստ տերմինը մի քիչ տեղին չի, կարծում եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ դու քո բառերով ասած, որին ես միանգամայն դեմ եմ քո կարծիքով կրոնավո՞ր չես:Դու ոչ մի մոլեռնադություն չունե՞ս: Թե ՞ դու * տոլեռանտ* ես ամնե *բանի* հանդեպ: 
> ...
> իսկ իրականում կրոնի հանդեպ քո  պատկերացումները և քո տված սահմանումը բացարձակ անգրագիտության և մոլեռանդության հետևանք է: 
> Իսկ դրա արդյունքն է էտ  *բանից* հրապարակային ընդանրացումներ անելը


Չէ, մոլեռանդ չեմ: Ընդհանրապես էս կամ էն տեսակի մոլեռանդները շատ քիչ են աշխարհում, բարեբախտաբար  :Wink:  Ես ցանկացած մոլեռանդի կրոնավոր են համարում, որովհետև ավանդաբար կրոնավոր համարվում ա մենակ որևէ աստվածության նկատմամբ պաշտամունք ունեցողը, բայց մեր օրերում լիքը ուրիշ բաների նկատմամբ պաշտամունք կամ հակապաշտամունք կա, ավելի ճիշտ՝ պաշտամունք հակապաշտամունքի նկատմամբ: Իսկ ցանկացած պաշտամունք կրոն ա: 

Բայց այ դու առանց լիբերալ ու տոլերանտ բառերի կյանք չունես  :Jpit:  Մենք ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ բաներից ենք խոսում, դու էլի էկել ես լիբերալների մասին երգերդ երգելու: Հասկացանք, հերիք ա  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սամ, դու իմ ասածների մեջ ավելի խորքային բաներ ես փնտրում, քան ես իրականում ի նկատի ունեմ ))
> «Դուք» ասում եմ զուտ էս խոսակցության կոնտեքստում, քեզ ու Բյուրին ի նկատի ունենալով, որևէ կերպ չտարանջատելով «դուքի» ու «մենքի»։
> Դուք ասում եք աթեիզմը սա չի, սա ա։
> Գուցե դասական, ակադեմիական առումով դուք ճիշտ եք, բայց գործնականում աթեիստ ասում են ոչ թե աթեիզմ ուսումնասիրած, ինչ-որ աթեիստական ուղղությունների հետևող մարդկանց, այլ ուղղակի աստվածությունների, որևէ կրոնի չհավատացող, չհարող մարդկանց։
> Էս տեսանկյունից աստծո մասին պատկերացում չունեցող մարդն իհարկե աթեիստ ա։


Չէ, Արէա, մի քիչ սխալ ենք հասկանում իրար: Ես նկատի չունեմ, որ աթեիստը աթեիզմ ուսումնասիրած, աթեիստական ուղղության հետևող մեկն ա (տենց ուղղությու՞ն էլ կա), այլ նկատի ունեմ, որ ասենք դու կամ Աթեիստը կամ ես կամ անգամ Սամը տեսականորեն կարանք աթեիստ լինենք ու գործնականորեն նշվածներից երկուսն աթեիստ են, բայց նորածին երեխան չի կարող աթեիստ լինել, ինչպես չի կարող հավատացյալ լինել: Նորածին երեխան չգիտի կրոնի կոնցեպտը, որ հաստատի կամ մերժի: Նկատի ունեմ՝ մարդը դիֆոլթով աթեիստ չի, դիֆոլթով կրոնի մասին գաղափար չունի, որ որոշի ինքը ինչ ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նորածինը գույներն է չի տարբերում, բայց մենք տարբերելով ասում ենք որ նա  ասենք կապուտաչյայա։

Ա-նախածանցը դուք պարտադիր համարուծ ենք ագրեսիվ ժխտում։ Ապատիան դա ախորժակի բացակայությունն ա։ Մարդը ոչ թե մերժում ա ախորժակը, այլ պարզապես չունի։ Եթե նա երեխայա, պարզապես ասում ա չեմ ուզում ուտեմ։
Նույն կերպ երեխայի կյանքում աստծու գաղափար չկա, բայց նա դա աթեիզմ չի անվանում, ասում ա չգիտեմ դա ով ա կամ ինչ ա։ Մեզանից հասնում ա դա անվանել աթեիզմ։
Աթեիզմը ոչ աստծո բացառումն ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս նրա դեմ պայքարը։ Ընդամենը էդ հասկացության բացակայությունը քո կյանքում։

----------

Արէա (20.02.2016)

----------


## ivy

Օֆտոպ-մոֆտոպ
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի մասին եք զրուցում, բայց որ վերնագիրը տեսա, մտածեցի՝ սա կարող էր Աթեիստի անձնական օրագիրը լինել:
Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ չէ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2016), Աթեիստ (20.02.2016), Լեո (20.02.2016), Տրիբուն (21.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորածինը գույներն է չի տարբերում, բայց մենք տարբերելով ասում ենք որ նա  ասենք կապուտաչյայա։
> 
> Ա-նախածանցը դուք պարտադիր համարուծ ենք ագրեսիվ ժխտում։ Ապատիան դա ախորժակի բացակայությունն ա։ Մարդը ոչ թե մերժում ա ախորժակը, այլ պարզապես չունի։ Եթե նա երեխայա, պարզապես ասում ա չեմ ուզում ուտեմ։
> Նույն կերպ երեխայի կյանքում աստծու գաղափար չկա, բայց նա դա աթեիզմ չի անվանում, ասում ա չգիտեմ դա ով ա կամ ինչ ա։ Մեզանից հասնում ա դա անվանել աթեիզմ։
> Աթեիզմը ոչ աստծո բացառումն ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս նրա դեմ պայքարը։ Ընդամենը էդ հասկացության բացակայությունը քո կյանքում։


Արտ, աթեիզմը հասկացության բացակայությունը չի, աթեիզմն ակտիվ ընտրություն ա, ինչպես և կրոնավոր լինելը: Իսկ ակտիվ ընտրելու համար պետք ա իմանաս ինչ տարբերակներ կան: Ապաթիան էլ ախորժակի բացակայությունը չի, անտարբերությունն ա: Կույր մարդը չի կարա, չէ՞ դալտոնիկ լինի: Անոտ մարդը չի կարա կաղա, խուլը չի կարա անսլուխ լինի: Նույնն էլ աթեիզմն ա: Մինչև չիմանաս, որ կարան աստվածություններ գոյություն ունենան, չես կարա ժխտես: Իսկ մինչև իմանալը մարդ կույր ա, անոտ կամ խուլ:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ աչքերի գույնի պահն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա: Աթեիզմն ու թեիզմն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն չեն, սուբյեկտիվ որոշումներ են: Դու չես կարա մարդուն նայես, ասես՝ աթեիստ ա, թե չէ:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.02.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչքան որ քո համար ա ցանկացած մոլագար կրոնավոր, էնքան իմ համար ցանկացած մարդը, որի համար աստված չկա աթեիստ։
Ապատիայի տեղը ճիշտ բառն ասա, իմաստը չի փոխվում, ա-ով ա սկսվում, բայց նշանակում ա բացակայություն, ոչ թե մերժում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան որ քո համար ա ցանկացած մոլագար կրոնավոր, էնքան իմ համար ցանկացած մարդը, որի համար աստված չկա աթեիստ։
> Ապատիայի տեղը ճիշտ բառն ասա, իմաստը չի փոխվում, ա-ով ա սկսվում, բայց նշանակում ա բացակայություն, ոչ թե մերժում։


Արտ, եթե լեզվաբանության մեջ ես խորանում, ասեմ, որ ա նախածանցը չնայած ժխտական ա, ամեն տեղ չի, որ նշանակում ա հենց բացակայություն, մանավանդ երբ տերմինների մեջ ես մտնում: Աֆազիան չի նշանակում խոսքի բացակայություն: Ում ասես, կխնդա վրադ: Նշանակում ա խոսքի խանգարում: Ագնոզիան չի նշանակում ճանաչողության բացակայություն, նշանակում ա՝ ընկալման խանգարում բժշկության մեջ, բայց արի ու տես, որ ագնոստիզմը նույնպես նույն բառից ա, ինչը նշանակում ա կրոնական հարցերում չկողմնորոշվածություն: Դրա համար շատ կարևոր ա նկատի ունենալ, թե հունալատինական ծագում ունեցող տերմինը կոնկրետ ոնց ա սահմանվում: Տվյալ դեպքում աթեիզմը սահմանվում ա նենց, ոնց որ վերևում գրել եմ, ուզում ես՝ ուզի, ուզում ես՝ մի ուզի: Իսկ եթե քեզ նման շա՜տ ընկնենք ու բառացի թարգմանենք, ապա աթեիստ կնշանակի անաստվածություն: Խնդալու թարգմանություն ա, չէ՞, որտև հայերենում անաստված բառը լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով ենք գործածում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես քո կրոնավոր բառի օրինակը բերեցի, որ բացատրեն, որ ոչ թեթարգմանությունն ու բացատրությունն եմ կարևորում, այլ բացատրում եմ, թե ես ոնց եմ հասկանում  աթեիզմը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու իմ ասածների մեջ ավելի խորքային բաներ ես փնտրում, քան ես իրականում ի նկատի ունեմ ))
> «Դուք» ասում եմ զուտ էս խոսակցության կոնտեքստում, քեզ ու Բյուրին ի նկատի ունենալով, որևէ կերպ չտարանջատելով «դուքի» ու «մենքի»։
> Դուք ասում եք աթեիզմը սա չի, սա ա։


Հիմա հասկացա, Արէա ջան: Հասկանում ես, քանի որ ես ինձ ոչ հավատացյալների, ոչ էլ աթեիստների շարքին չեմ դասում (ձեր երկու կողմերից էլ յուրաքանչյուրն ինձ իր համախոհը չի համարի), էդ ասածդ "մենք" - "դուք"-ը երբեմն իրոք որ ունի կոնկրետ նշանակություն, ավելի լավ հասկացվելու համար:
Իսկ Բյուրի հետ`կոնկրետ էս հարցում, համամիտ ենք, ու ես շատ ուրախ եմ դրա համար: Կարծում եմ, "մեզ" թվում է, որ դու աթեիզմի մասին պատկերացում ունես որպես ինչ-որ ազատամիտ, չեզոք ու անմեղ բանի, բայց դա բոլորովին էլ այդպես չէ: Մի բան, որ սահմանափակում է իրեն որևէ շրջանակների մեջ, չեզոք ու անմեղ լինել չի կարող: Առավել ևս` ազատ: 
Բայց Աստծո մասին մեր պատկերացումները լրիվ տարբեր են:




> Գուցե դասական, ակադեմիական առումով դուք ճիշտ եք, բայց գործնականում աթեիստ ասում են ոչ թե աթեիզմ ուսումնասիրած, ինչ-որ աթեիստական ուղղությունների հետևող մարդկանց, այլ ուղղակի աստվածությունների, որևէ կրոնի չհավատացող, չհարող մարդկանց։
> Էս տեսանկյունից աստծո մասին պատկերացում չունեցող մարդն իհարկե աթեիստ ա։


Էդ տեսանկյունից, բռատ, հավատացյալների, տո նույնիսկ կրոնավորների, յոթանասուն տոկոսին նույնպես հանգիստ կարող ես աթեիստ համարել, քանզի նրանք էլ, ոչ աստվածաբանություն են ուսումնասիրել, ոչ էլ Աստծո մասին նորմալ պատկերացում ունեն: Հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ մեր Աթեիստն Աստվածաշնչից ավելի է տեղյակ, քան հիշատակածս հավատացյալներից շատերը:




> Ես դժվար եմ պատկերացնում գերբնական երևույթների հավատող աթեիստի, բայց դե հնարավոր ա, ինչ կա որ։ Չնայած էս դեպքում արդեն աթեիստ տերմինը մի քիչ տեղին չի, կարծում եմ։


Հիշում եմ, այս թեմայով Ակումբում հաստատ զրուցել ենք: Ցավոք, չեմ հիշում ում հետ...
Կարելի ` հարցում կազմակերպել: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նորածինը գույներն է չի տարբերում, բայց մենք տարբերելով ասում ենք որ նա  ասենք կապուտաչյայա։


Նորածինը ոչ թե գույները չի տարբերում, կարծում եմ, այլ դեռևս չի սկսել դրանք առանձնացնել իրարից: Նրա համար ամեն ինչ դեռևս ամբողջականություն է, մի բան. ինքը: 
Եթե ինձ ու քեզ էլ, Արտ ջան, հարցնեն, թե ծիածանը ինչ գույնի է, ինձ թվում է, մենք էլ չենք սկսի թվարկել. կարմիր, կանաչ և այլն, - ուղղակի կասենք ծիածանագույն ու վերջ: Եկ անվանենք սա մանկական հիշողություն ամբողջականության մասին...




> Ա-նախածանցը դուք պարտադիր համարուծ ենք ագրեսիվ ժխտում։ Ապատիան դա ախորժակի բացակայությունն ա։ Մարդը ոչ թե մերժում ա ախորժակը, այլ պարզապես չունի։ Եթե նա երեխայա, պարզապես ասում ա չեմ ուզում ուտեմ։


Բայց արդյո՞ք ա-պատիան նորմալ վիճակ է: Դա հիվանդություն չի՞: Թող որ այդ հիվանդը նստել ու պնդում է քեզ, որ ինքն առողջ է, որ իր մոտ ուղղակի ախորժակն է բացակայում: Դա նշանակում է, որ նա առո՞ղջ է:




> Նույն կերպ երեխայի կյանքում աստծու գաղափար չկա, բայց նա դա աթեիզմ չի անվանում, ասում ա չգիտեմ դա ով ա կամ ինչ ա։ Մեզանից հասնում ա դա անվանել աթեիզմ։


Արտ ջան, մենք այդ չգիտենք: Մենք գիտենք ընդամենը, որ երեխայի կյանքում "Աստված"* բառը* չկա: Բայց շատ հնարավոր է, որ կա մի բան, ինչը նրա համար լրիվ այլ անուն ունի ու նա չգիտի, որ մենք դրան Աստված ենք ասում...

----------


## Արէա

> Կարծում եմ, "մեզ" թվում է, որ դու աթեիզմի մասին պատկերացում ունես որպես ինչ-որ ազատամիտ, չեզոք ու անմեղ բանի, բայց դա բոլորովին էլ այդպես չէ: Մի բան, որ սահմանափակում է իրեն որևէ շրջանակների մեջ, չեզոք ու անմեղ լինել չի կարող: Առավել ևս` ազատ:


Ուղղակի արձանագրենք, որ ոչ աթեիստները աթեիզմի մասին ունեն լրիվ այլ, որպես ինչ-որ կաշկանդող, շրջանակների մեջ դնող, ինչ-որ բանի հակառակվող, հերքող երևույթի պատկերացում, քան աթեիստներն իրենք )

----------

Աթեիստ (20.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ աչքերի գույնի պահն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա: Աթեիզմն ու թեիզմն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն չեն, սուբյեկտիվ որոշումներ են: Դու չես կարա մարդուն նայես, ասես՝ աթեիստ ա, թե չէ:


Համ էլ, եթե մենք չենք ասում, որ երեխան կապուտաչյայա կամ կանաչաչայայա, դա ցուցադրում է ոչ թե այն, որ երեխան գույները չի տարբերում, այլ այն, որ մենք դալտոնիկ ենք: :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուղղակի արձանագրենք, որ ոչ աթեիստները աթեիզմի մասին ունեն լրիվ այլ, որպես ինչ-որ կաշկանդող, շրջանակների մեջ դնող, ինչ-որ բանի հակառակվող, հերքող երևույթի պատկերացում, քան աթեիստներն իրենք )


Չեմ կարծում, որ հավատացյալներն այդպես են մտածում, քանզի նրանց կաշկանդվածությունն ու սահմանափակությունը շատ ավելի է մեծ: Բայց եթե կհամաձայնվես ինձ նրանցից էլ զատել, ուրեմն ես, Արէա ջան, համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ. ես հենց այդպիսի պատկերացում ունեմ:

Փորձիր հակառակն ապացուցել: :Wink:

----------


## anhush

> Աթեիզմը ոչ աստծո բացառումն ա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս նրա դեմ պայքարը։ Ընդամենը էդ հասկացության բացակայությունը քո կյանքում։


 :LOL:  
օրինակ իմ կյանքից իսպառ բացակայում ա շատ չինացիներ սիրած  ուտելիք որդը: 
բայց երբևէ մտքովս չի անցել ինձ համարել Աորդ, առավել ևս անդամակցել ՖԲ-յան  Աորդ խմբին:
Քո ասած մարդիկ, որոնց կյանքում ընդամնեը բացակայում է Աստված, գերակշիկ մեծամասնություն են, բայց իրենց դա երբեք չեն դարձնում դրոշակ: Անգամ "բազմազանության" դրոշակ  :Wink:  

իսկ աթեիստը եհովայի վկայի մակարդակի վրա է: նույն մարդկային խմբի հակառակ բևեռում:

----------


## anhush

> Բայց այ դու առանց լիբերալ ու տոլերանտ բառերի կյանք չունես  Մենք ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ բաներից ենք խոսում, դու էլի էկել ես լիբերալների մասին երգերդ երգելու: Հասկացանք, հերիք ա


ինչքան թույլիկ եք լիբելաներդ: Առանց  անձնական դաշտի յոլա չեք գնում: 
ինչի դեմ որ դուք պայքարում եք- դրա իրական կրողները դուք եք, ու ձեր ագրեսիվ պայքարի հիմնական իմաստը էն է, որ դուք իրավունք ունենք բռնանալու մարդկանց վրա. լինի դա շանտաժով թե ձեր խելքին թունդ վիրավորելով 

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց, ես անձամբ քեզ համարում եմ ժամանակավոր լիբեռալ, մինչև ամուսնանալը ու առաջին երեխան ունենալը, որից հետո քեզանից ավելի "մոլեռանդ" պահպանողական դժվար լինի պատկերացնել /Ակումբում/  :LOL:

----------


## anhush

> Ես կասեի` Ճանաչումն է, այլ ոչ թե հավատը:


իսկ ես ճանաչումը ու հավատը իրարից կառանձնացնեի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իսկ ես ճանաչումը ու հավատը իրարից կառանձնացնեի:


Իսկ ես միացրե՞լ եմ... :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էստեղ ես Սամի հետ համաձայն եմ (մասամբ): Նախ, աթեիզմը կրոնի բացակայությունը չի, այլ Աստծո գոյության հերքումը, այսինքն՝ սկզբում պիտի իմանաս, որ կարա Աստված գոյություն ունենա կամ չունենա, որ հերքես: Մարդն ի ծնե մենակ կենսաբանություն ունի: Մնացած ինֆորմացիան գալիս-լցվում ա կյանքի ընթացքում փորձի հետ: Մարդն ի ծնե ո՛չ աթեիստ ա, ո՛չ թեիստ, ո՛չ ընդհանրապես գիտի կրոնն ինչ ա, ինչպես մարդ ի ծնե ո՛չ հոմոսեքսուալ ա, ո՛չ հետերո, ո՛չ ասեքսուալ, ո՛չ ընդհանրապես գիտի սեռական կողմոնորոշումն ինչ ա:


ուզում ես ասել գեյությունը կամ հետերոսեքսուալիզմը ձեռքբերովի ա՞... կրոնը ձեռքբերովի ա...

----------

Sambitbaba (21.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Աթեիստական մտորումներ թեմայում բոլորը մտորում են, թե ով է աթեիստը։

----------

Sambitbaba (21.02.2016), Աթեիստ (21.02.2016), Տրիբուն (21.02.2016)

----------


## anhush

տիպիկ աթեիստի մտորումներ 



> За последние 7 лет человечество утратило с нашей помощью такой золотой эталон, как фундаментальный критерий «прав человека». Оказалось, что человек далеко не универсален и что права — не ваучер, их нельзя раздавать всем поголовно. Я лично никогда и не тешила себя такой погремушкой. Я взрослый человек.* Я всегда знала, что приличные люди должны иметь права, а неприличные (вроде Крючкова, Хомейни или Ким Ир Сена) — не должны. Право — понятие элитарное.* Так что или ты тварь дрожащая, или ты право имеешь. Одно из двух… 
> Валерия Ильинична Новодворская

----------


## Աթեիստ

> տիպիկ աթեիստի մտորումներ


Թեմայից բան չհասկացած մարդու տիպիկ գրառում։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2016), Sambitbaba (21.02.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեմայից բան չհասկացած մարդու տիպիկ գրառում։


Անհուշի մտքի թռիչքները վերջն են  :Jpit:  Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ ա ծխում, որ կարողանում ա սենց երկու բացարձակապես իրար հետ կապ չունեցող թեմաներ իրար կապել:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Անհուշի մտքի թռիչքները վերջն են  Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ ա ծխում, որ կարողանում ա սենց երկու բացարձակապես իրար հետ կապ չունեցող թեմաներ իրար կապել:


հա. հասկացա, ռուս լիբեռալների  հետ ես սկսել շփվել  .. 


> ինչ ա ծխում


 :LOL:

----------


## anhush

> Թեմայից բան չհասկացած մարդու տիպիկ գրառում։


Աթեիստի մտորումներ , "Աթեիստի մտորոմներ" թեմայում

----------


## anhush

> տիպիկ աթեիստի մտորումներ


մի տող էլ աթեիստի մտորումներից 



> "Например, меня совершенно не волнует, сколько ракет выпустит демократическая Америка по недемократическому Ираку. По мне, чем больше, тем лучше."
> Валерия Ильинична Новодворская

----------


## Chuk

Աթեիստական տիպիկ մտորում. Ամեն մի մարմին շարունակում է պահպանել դադարի կամ հավասարաչափ ուղղագիծ շարժման վիճակը, քանի դեռ հարկադրված չէ փոփոխել այդ վիճակը կիրառված ուժերի ազդեցությամբ։

----------

John (24.02.2016), Աթեիստ (21.02.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անհուշի մտքի թռիչքները վերջն են  Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ ա ծխում, որ կարողանում ա սենց երկու բացարձակապես իրար հետ կապ չունեցող թեմաներ իրար կապել:


Կարեվորն էն ա, որ իրան թվում ա, թե ինքը շատ լուրջ մտքեր ա արտահայտում։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ երկար մտածում ա գրելուց առաջ։ Բայց որ մի պահ ջոկի թե ի~նչ կարգի ախմախություններ ա դուրս տալիս, կարող ա ինքնասպանություն գործի։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2016)

----------


## luys747

Հետաքրքիր է, աթեիզմը դիտվում է որպես հավատ այլ ոչ թե կրոն։ Փաստորեն այդ հավատն էլ պետք է ունենա իր աստվածը ՝ չերեվացող մի միտք որը մարդկանց թելադրում ա հավատալ շատ չապացուցված բաների։ Մի թե աթեիզմը կրոնի տեսակ ա?

----------


## anhush

> Կարեվորն էն ա, որ իրան թվում ա, թե ինքը շատ լուրջ մտքեր ա արտահայտում։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ երկար մտածում ա գրելուց առաջ։ Բայց որ մի պահ ջոկի թե ի~նչ կարգի ախմախություններ ա դուրս տալիս, կարող ա ինքնասպանություն գործի։


կարոևը էն ա, որ դու քո երկրիը, քո բնակավայրը, քո ...  բոզի երկիր ես համարում 
տրիբուն, չէ մու չէ - Պլատոն  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.02.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> տրիբուն, չէ մու չէ - Պլատոն


Թեյնիկ, չէ մի չէ, Նյուտոն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կարոևը էն ա, որ դու քո երկրիը, քո բնակավայրը, քո ...  բոզի երկիր ես համարում 
> տրիբուն, չէ մու չէ - Պլատոն


Լավ եմ անում։ Ես ի տարբերություն քեզ  ապրում եմ էտ երկրում ու լրիվ իրավունք ունեմ ամեն ձեվ քննադատելու։ Ու մի աղավաղի մտքերս - բոզի երկիր չի, բոզիտղա երկիր ա, եքա տարբերություն կա։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.02.2016), Աթեիստ (22.02.2016), Անվերնագիր (22.02.2016)

----------


## anhush

> Լավ եմ անում։ Ես ի տարբերություն քեզ  ապրում եմ էտ երկրում ու լրիվ իրավունք ունեմ ամեն ձեվ քննադատելու։ Ու մի աղավաղի մտքերս - բոզի երկիր չի, բոզիտղա երկիր ա, եքա տարբերություն կա։


իհակե, լավ ես անում, քանի դեռ քո շրջապատը դա թույլ ա տալիս քեզ էտ անելու:
Վերջին հաշվով կարևոր չի, թե որտեղ ես ապրում, կարևորը կոնկրետ քո դեպքում էն ա, թե ով ա քեզ վճարում քո  "էտ երկրում ապրելու" համար: թե ում համար ես աշխատում:
Կռվի տարիներին էլ պոլիսայները ապրում էին իրանց երկրում ու աշխատում էին գեստապոյի համար: Ոնց որ դու:
 Իսկ թե բոզի երկրի ա, թե բոզի տզու երկրի ա, էտ տարբերությունները արդեն թող  բոզիտղա բոզի երկրի քաղաքացիները որոշեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իհակե, լավ ես անում, քանի դեռ քո շրջապատը դա թույլ ա տալիս քեզ էտ անելու:
> Վերջին հաշվով կարևոր չի, թե որտեղ ես ապրում, կարևորը կոնկրետ քո դեպքում էն ա, թե ով ա քեզ վճարում քո  "էտ երկրում ապրելու" համար: թե ում համար ես աշխատում:
> Կռվի տարիներին էլ պոլիսայները ապրում էին իրանց երկրում ու աշխատում էին գեստապոյի համար: Ոնց որ դու:
>  Իսկ թե բոզի երկրի ա, թե բոզի տզու երկրի ա, էտ տարբերությունները արդեն թող  բոզիտղա բոզի երկրի քաղաքացիները որոշեն:


Կարեվորն էն ա, որ քեզ քո դուրս տվածները դուր ա գալիս։

----------

Chuk (22.02.2016), Mephistopheles (25.02.2016), Աթեիստ (22.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Էսպես որ գնաց, վախենամ, շուտով հասցնեք նրան, որ մոդերը թեման փակի... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել: Ի՞նչ են հասկանում աթեիստները` "Հոգի" ասելով:

Կպատասխանե՞ք...

----------


## Արէա

> Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել: Ի՞նչ են հասկանում աթեիստները` "Հոգի" ասելով:
> 
> Կպատասխանե՞ք...


Որպես արտահայտություն, օրինակ. լավ հոգի ունենալ՝ խառնվածք, բնավորություն։

Որպես ֆիզիկական մարմնից դուրս գտնվող ինչ-որ բան՝ ոչինչ։ Ինչպես աստված, սատանա, դրախտ, դժոխք հասկացությունների դեպքում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիզմ (հին հուն․՝ ἄθεος՝ «աստծո մերժում»[1], «անաստվածություն», բաղկացած է՝ «ἀ» - «առանց» և «θεός» - «Աստված» մասերից[2]), լայն իմաստով՝ հավատում աստվածների գոյության մերժումն է
> https://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B1...AB%D5%A6%D5%B4
> 
> կա  խոշոր տարբերություն, *մերժման և բացակայության* միջև
> Մերժումը- դա ներառում է հարկ եղած դեպքում ագրեսիան, 
> բացակայութնունը -չեզոքություն է:


Ահա, անոռեքսիան էլ սննդի ագրեսիվ մերժում ա,  2, կարող ես նստել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել: Ի՞նչ են հասկանում աթեիստները` "Հոգի" ասելով:
> 
> Կպատասխանե՞ք...


Բռնցրիր, էլի ։)))

«Ուրվական» կինոն տեսած կլնես։ Էն որ սաղ ֆիլմը հոգու մասին ա, բայց որ մարդկանց հասկանալի լինի, վերջում էլ սիմվոլիկ լույս դրեցին, որ ցույց տան, իբր էդ էլ աստվածն էր, հոգին տարավ։

Բացի էդ վերջի մասին, մնացած մասը լրիվ բացատրում ա իմ հոգի կանչելու փաստը։ Էն որ պապուս մահից հետո հոգին կանչել ու հետը «զրուցում» էի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ահա, անոռեքսիան էլ սննդի ագրեսիվ մերժում ա,  2, կարող ես նստել։


Նույն թեմայով
Աբուլիա - կամքի ուժի ՄԵՐԺՈւՄ  :LOL:  (նորմալ մարդու համար՝ բացակայություն)
Ապատիա - կրքի, ցանկության ՄԵՐԺՈւՄ  :LOL:  (նորմալ մարդու համար՝ բացակայություն)

և իհարկե նույն «տրամաբանությամբ»
Աթեիզմ - աստծո ՄԵՐԺՈւՄ :Hands Up:  (դե էլ չասեմ)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, եթե լեզվաբանության մեջ ես խորանում, ասեմ, որ ա նախածանցը չնայած ժխտական ա, ամեն տեղ չի, որ նշանակում ա հենց բացակայություն, մանավանդ երբ տերմինների մեջ ես մտնում: Աֆազիան չի նշանակում խոսքի բացակայություն: Ում ասես, կխնդա վրադ: Նշանակում ա խոսքի խանգարում: Ագնոզիան չի նշանակում ճանաչողության բացակայություն, նշանակում ա՝ ընկալման խանգարում բժշկության մեջ, բայց արի ու տես, որ ագնոստիզմը նույնպես նույն բառից ա, ինչը նշանակում ա կրոնական հարցերում չկողմնորոշվածություն: Դրա համար շատ կարևոր ա նկատի ունենալ, թե հունալատինական ծագում ունեցող տերմինը կոնկրետ ոնց ա սահմանվում: *Տվյալ դեպքում աթեիզմը սահմանվում ա նենց, ոնց որ վերևում գրել եմ*, ուզում ես՝ ուզի, ուզում ես՝ մի ուզի: Իսկ եթե քեզ նման շա՜տ ընկնենք ու բառացի թարգմանենք, ապա աթեիստ կնշանակի անաստվածություն: Խնդալու թարգմանություն ա, չէ՞, որտև հայերենում անաստված բառը լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստով ենք գործածում:


Բյուր, էս ընդգծաս պահը կմասնամասնե՞ս, ես որպես լեզվից հեռու մարդ, համեմատում եմ եղածների հետ։
Վերևում արդեն օրինակներ բերել եմ։ Կամ դեպքեր, որտև էդ ա-ն հենց մերժել ա, որտև նենց բան ա, որ իմաստային չի կարա լինի բացակայություն։ Բայց աթեիզմի դեպքում կարդում եմ վիկիում։
от ἀ — «без» + θεός — «бог»։

Քո տարբերակը
в широком смысле — отвержение веры в существование богов
Իմ տարբերակը
В самом широком смысле атеизм — простое отсутствие веры в существование любого из богов։

Հիմի ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես պնդում, որ էս դեպքում բացակայությունը չի, այլ հենց մերժումն ա։

Ի դեպ, էն անաստվածությունը ընտիր թարգմանություն ա, ու շատ լավ բացատրում ա բառի իմաստը։ Այլ հարց ա, որ մենք խոսակացանում դա այլ իմաստով ենք օգտագործում։ Բայց թարգմանությունը հաստատ խնդալու չի։

Խնդալու ա օրինակ, որ հայերենում «թրաշով» ու «անթրաշ» բառերը նույն իմաստն ունեն։ Իսկ անաստվածը լրիվ ինքն ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (25.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որպես արտահայտություն, օրինակ. լավ հոգի ունենալ՝ խառնվածք, բնավորություն։
> 
> Որպես ֆիզիկական մարմնից դուրս գտնվող ինչ-որ բան՝ ոչինչ։ Ինչպես աստված, սատանա, դրախտ, դժոխք հասկացությունների դեպքում։


Օք, Արէա ջան, հարցիս կողքերն ընկած ամեն ինչի մասին բացատրեցիր: Հիմա եկ անցնենք բուն հարցին.

Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում դու "Քո սեփական Հոգի" իմաստով: Խառնվածք-բնավորությունը մի կողմ թող, լա՞վ: Եկ այսպես բնութագրենք. "Հոգի-Էություն":

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բռնցրիր, էլի ։)))
> 
> «Ուրվական» կինոն տեսած կլնես։ Էն որ սաղ ֆիլմը հոգու մասին ա, բայց որ մարդկանց հասկանալի լինի, վերջում էլ սիմվոլիկ լույս դրեցին, որ ցույց տան, իբր էդ էլ աստվածն էր, հոգին տարավ։
> 
> Բացի էդ վերջի մասին, մնացած մասը լրիվ բացատրում ա իմ հոգի կանչելու փաստը։ Էն որ պապուս մահից հետո հոգին կանչել ու հետը «զրուցում» էի։


Ինչու՞ "բռնցրի", Արտ ջան: Ես հո ստվերում կանգնած գաիշնիկ չե՞մ, որ բռնցնեմ: :Shok:  Զրուցում ենք, էլի:

Կան, չէ՞, աշխարհում լիքը ոչ-ֆիզիկական բաներ, ոչ շոշափելի, ոչ տեսանելի, որոնք ցանկացած մարդ, անկախ իր հացատացյալ-անհավատացյալ լինելը, ընդունում է ֆիզիկականին հավասար համոզվածությամբ: Օդն, օրինակ, շնչառությունը, միտքը, հիշողությունը, երազանքը նույնիսկ...
Ու չէ՞ որ հոգին էլ` այն անտեսանելին է, ինչը սովորաբար համարվում է, որ մարմնի ներսում է, բայց ես, օրինակ, համոզված եմ, որ մարմինն է նրա ներսում:

Եվ ուրեմն, ո՞րն է այդ սահմանը, եղբայր-Աթեիստ: Որտե՞ղ ես դու քաշում այն գիծը, որը ոչ-ֆիզիկական աշխարհը քեզ համար կիսում է երկու` ընդունելի և անընդունելի մասերի: Եվ այդ գծի ո՞ր կողմում է գտնվում քո "Հոգի-Էությունը":

"Ուրվական" կինոն շատ է լավը: Բայց ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում "պապուդ հոգու հետ "զրուցելը"": Կատակու՞մ ես ուղղակի, թե ինչ-որ բան նկատի ունես...

----------


## Chuk

> Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել: Ի՞նչ են հասկանում աթեիստները` "Հոգի" ասելով:
> 
> Կպատասխանե՞ք...


Նայած հոգի, օրինակ երբեմն անտառներում է լուսաբացին հոգի լինում: Էդ հոգին լուսային որոշակի էֆեկտ ա:
Տներում ա հոգի լինում, որը աղմկում ա: Երբեմն դա պատուհանի ճեղքից եկող քամին ա, երբեմն՝ ուրիշ բան:
Եվ այլն: Որ խորանում ես, ամեն ինչի բացատրությունն էլ աթեիստորեն գտնում ես:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.02.2016), Արէա (24.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խնդալու ա օրինակ, որ հայերենում «թրաշով» ու «անթրաշ» բառերը նույն իմաստն ունեն։ Իսկ անաստվածը լրիվ ինքն ա։


Ըստ էության, "Աստծո հետ" և "առանց Աստծո" խոսքերն էլ առանձնապես չեն տարբերվում:
Նախ, հավատացյալների մեջ շա՜տ-շատ են նրանք, ովքեր ամենամոլի աթեիստից շատ ավելի անաստված են թե բարոյականությամբ, թե վարքով:
Եվ երկրորդ, "Աստծո հետ" ենք դու կամ ես, թե "առանց Աստծո", - դրանից Աստծո բուն էությունը ոչ մի փոփոխության չի ենթարկվում. Նա կամ կա, կամ չկա: Ետքը կպարզվի: :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նայած հոգի, օրինակ երբեմն անտառներում է լուսաբացին հոգի լինում: Էդ հոգին լուսային որոշակի էֆեկտ ա:
> Տներում ա հոգի լինում, որը աղմկում ա: Երբեմն դա պատուհանի ճեղքից եկող քամին ա, երբեմն՝ ուրիշ բան:
> Եվ այլն: Որ խորանում ես, ամեն ինչի բացատրությունն էլ աթեիստորեն գտնում ես:


 :Smile: 

Պապս էլ, հիշում եմ, ասում էր. "Հեսա էն մահակի հոգին արածներդ կտեսնի, վեր կկենա ու հախիցդ կգա..."
Արխայիկ դաստիարակություն է, ինչ արած...

Ալադինի մայրը, հիշում եմ, վախվորած կանչում էր "Լամպի հոգուն..."
Վիսոցկին երգում էր "Օղու հոգու" մասին...
Կամ գարեջրի...
 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել: Ի՞նչ են հասկանում աթեիստները` "Հոգի" ասելով:
> 
> Կպատասխանե՞ք...


խիղճ ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> խիղճ ...


Մոտավորապես կրկնում ես Արէայի պատասխանը… Դե, ուրեմն ես էլ կրկնվեմ, կներես.




> Օք, Մեֆ ջան, հարցիս կողքերն ընկած ամեն ինչի մասին բացատրեցիր: Հիմա եկ անցնենք բուն հարցին.
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում դու "Քո սեփական Հոգի" իմաստով: Խառնվածք-բնավորությունը մի կողմ թող, լա՞վ: Եկ այսպես բնութագրենք. "Հոգի-Էություն":

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կրկնություն չի... ինչ կա էն ենք աաում...

----------


## Արէա

> Օք, Արէա ջան, հարցիս կողքերն ընկած ամեն ինչի մասին բացատրեցիր: Հիմա եկ անցնենք բուն հարցին.
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում դու "Քո սեփական Հոգի" իմաստով: Խառնվածք-բնավորությունը մի կողմ թող, լա՞վ: Եկ այսպես բնութագրենք. "Հոգի-Էություն":


Ես առաջի անգամ եմ լսում նման արտահայտություն։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «Քո սեփական Հոգի»։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես առաջի անգամ եմ լսում նման արտահայտություն։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «Քո սեփական Հոգի»։


Դրան երբեմն նաև Բարձրագույն "Ես" են անվանում… Այն, ինչը ոչ մի կապ չունի խառնվածքի, բնավորության, խղճի, զգացմունքների հետ: Էություն-Հոգի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրան երբեմն նաև Բարձրագույն "Ես" են անվանում… Այն, ինչը ոչ մի կապ չունի խառնվածքի, բնավորության, խղճի, զգացմունքների հետ: Էություն-Հոգի:


էտի ISIS-ն ա... նրանք էլ խիղճը մի կողմ են դրել, զգացմունքները, բնավորությունն ու խառնվածքը... շարժվում են բացառապես բարձրագույն "Ես"-ով...

----------

Sambitbaba (26.02.2016), Աթեիստ (26.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> էտի ISIS-ն ա... նրանք էլ խիղճը մի կողմ են դրել, զգացմունքները, բնավորությունն ու խառնվածքը... շարժվում են բացառապես բարձրագույն "Ես"-ով...


Լավ էր, դուրս եկավ: :Hands Up: 

Բայց էդպես որ նայենք, դու էլ ես ISIS-ը: Դու էլ ես խիղճդ մի կողմ դրել ու ինձ կեղեքում... :Cray:

----------


## Արէա

> Դրան երբեմն նաև Բարձրագույն "Ես" են անվանում… Այն, ինչը ոչ մի կապ չունի խառնվածքի, բնավորության, խղճի, զգացմունքների հետ: Էություն-Հոգի:


Բարձրագույն եսն ի՞նչ ա։
Ոնց որ քրիստոնյան հարցնի, ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ահեղ դատաստան ասելով։

Մարդը ունի բնավորություն, խառնվածք։ Ամեն մեկը մի անուն կարա տա դրանց։ Խիղճ, ազնվություն, բարձրագույն ես, էություն, չգիտեմ ինչ։ 
Իրականում էդ բոլորը ուղղակի նյարդային համակարգի ու մի շարք այլ ֆիզիկական առանձնահատկությունների համադրությունն է արտաքինից ստացվող ինֆորմացիայի ու դրա ընկալման հետ։
Գերբնական ոչինչ չկա։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բարձրագույն եսն ի՞նչ ա։


Մի քանի ժամ է, փորձում եմ այնպես դասավորել մտքերս, որ "աթեիստաբար" պատասխանեմ հարցիդ... Ցավոք, չի ստացվում: Ու հավանաբար հենց սկզբից էլ գիտեի, որ չի ստացվելու և այդ պատճառով ոչ թե իմ կարծիքն էի գրել, այլ ձերն էի հարցնում:

Չեմ ասում, թե անկարող եմ պատասխանել. կարող եմ, բայց ոչ այս թեմային համապատասխան: Այդ ժամանակ էլ շատ հնարավոր է, կասես, որ սա համապատասխան թեմա չի ու համապատասխան տեղ ես առաջարկելու: Այսինքն, "Կրոնական մտորումներ": Բայց այնտեղից էլ ցանկացած հավատացյալ շատ ավելի մեծ պատճառներ ունի ինձ "համապատասխան" թեմա տշելու...
Էնպես որ, Արէա ջան, եթե իրոք "երբեք չես լսել" Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի մասին կամ էլ քեզ հետաքրքիր է իմ կարծիքը, - կարող եմ հենց այստեղ էլ արտահայտվել, բայց միայն քո թույլվությամբ և պայմանով, որ ասածս` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի:




> Մարդը ունի բնավորություն, խառնվածք։ Ամեն մեկը մի անուն կարա տա դրանց։ Խիղճ, ազնվություն, բարձրագույն ես, էություն, չգիտեմ ինչ։ 
> Իրականում էդ բոլորը ուղղակի նյարդային համակարգի ու մի շարք այլ ֆիզիկական առանձնահատկությունների համադրությունն է արտաքինից ստացվող ինֆորմացիայի ու դրա ընկալման հետ։


Բնավորությունը կարող է տարբեր լիներ: Խառնվածքը նույնպես: Ինչպես նաև խիղճն ու ազնվությունը: Առավել ևս, այս ամենը մարդու կյանքի տարբեր էտապներում լիքը փոփոխությունների է ենթակա: Եվ այդ պատճառով սրանց շարքին համաձայն էմ դասել նունիսկ Ցածր (եկ այդպես անվանենք տարբերելու համար) "ես"-ին, այսինքն` էգոյին, որը նույնպես անվերջ փոփոխական է:

Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ը կամ Էությունը` փոփոխություններ չի կրում: Այն միշտ նույնն է: 




> Գերբնական ոչինչ չկա։


Իհարկե չկա: 

Հետաքրքիր է, չէ՞: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է նույնիսկ, որ գոնե այս մտքի առմամբ համաձայնության ենք եկել: Բայց համառայնվել մենք կարող ենք այս մտքի փոքրիկ մի կետում միայն. որ աշխարհը "բնականի" և "գերբնականի" բաժանել է կրոնը: Իսկ մնացածում...
Քեզ համար, որպես աթեիստի, բնական է այն միայն, ինչը տեսանելի է ու շոշափելի, իսկ մնացածն ուղղակի գոյություն չունի:
Ինձ համար` աշխարհը` ամբողջականություն է, այն բաժանված չէ տեսանելի և անտեսանելի մասերի, իմ ամբողջական աշխարհում տեսանելին և անտեսանելին ապրում են համերաշխ ու ներդաշնակ միասնության մեջ, և հեն այդ է հիմնական, գլխավոր պատճառը, որ *գերբնական ոչինչ չկա*: Որովհետև գերբնական ոչինչ չկա: Բնական է ամեն ինչ. թե տեսանելին և թե անտեսանելին: Բնական է նույնիսկ այն, ինչի մասին ես ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Ինչը չեմ ճանաչում:
Դու ինձ կարող ես ապացուցել, որ ես լիքը բաներ չգիտեմ ու ես հաճույքով կհամաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ:
Բայց դու երբեք չես կարող ապացուցել ինձ, որ այն, ինչ ես չգիտեմ` չկա: 
Կամ որ դա`գերբնական է:

----------


## Վահե-91

Եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար, ապա նրա կանոններին հետևողների ու չհետևողների կյանքի որակը էականորեն կտարբերվեին իրարից:

----------


## John

> Եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար, ապա նրա կանոններին հետևողների ու չհետևողների կյանքի որակը էականորեն կտարբերվեին իրարից:


Տարբերվում ա Վահե ջան։ Հանդերձյալ կյանքում։ Ու էդ ա ճիշտ կյանքը։ Հիմիկվանը քննություն ա ուղղակի։ Փորձադաշտ  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տարբերվում ա Վահե ջան։ Հանդերձյալ կյանքում։ Ու էդ ա ճիշտ կյանքը։ Հիմիկվանը քննություն ա ուղղակի։ Փորձադաշտ


ինչ որ մեկին գիտե՞ս, որ քննությունը հաջող հանձնել ա, հիմա հանդերձյալ կյանքում լավ ապրում ա  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ինչ որ մեկին գիտե՞ս, որ քննությունը հաջող հանձնել ա, հիմա հանդերձյալ կյանքում լավ ապրում ա


Պապս հին, սովետական մարդ էր, իհարկե աթեիստ։
Ըստ աստվածաշնչի պտի որ դժոխք գնար։

Հիմի պատկերացնում եմ, ինքը ընտեղ տապակվում ա, մեկ էլ ես հոգի եմ կանչում, ինքը գլխավոր սատանայից թույլատվություն ա ստանում՝ отгул, որ գա մի քիչ զրուցենք։ Իմանամ տենց բան կամ սաղ օրը կկանչեմ, հետ չեմ թողնի գնա ։)

----------


## John

> ինչ որ մեկին գիտե՞ս, որ քննությունը հաջող հանձնել ա, հիմա հանդերձյալ կյանքում լավ ապրում ա


Քավ լիցի, ես հանդերձյալ աշխարհի հետ տալ-առնել չունեմ։ Ու էդ գրածս քրիստոնյաների մտածելակերպն ա, ոչ թե իմ դիրքորոշումը, քո տված հարցը որ ես եմ մի քանիսին տվել, իրանք տենց են պատասխանել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար, ապա նրա կանոններին հետևողների ու չհետևողների կյանքի որակը էականորեն կտարբերվեին իրարից:


Իսկ եթե գոյություն ունի մի կանոն ընդամենը. կամքի ազատությու՞ն...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պապս հին, սովետական մարդ էր, իհարկե աթեիստ։
> Ըստ աստվածաշնչի պտի որ դժոխք գնար։
> 
> Հիմի պատկերացնում եմ, ինքը ընտեղ տապակվում ա, մեկ էլ ես հոգի եմ կանչում, ինքը գլխավոր սատանայից թույլատվություն ա ստանում՝ отгул, որ գա մի քիչ զրուցենք։ Իմանամ տենց բան կամ սաղ օրը կկանչեմ, հետ չեմ թողնի գնա ։)


Էդպես էլ պապուդ հոգին կանչելու մասին նորմալ ոչինչ չասեցիր` բան հասկանանք... :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

> Էնպես որ, Արէա ջան, եթե իրոք "երբեք չես լսել" Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի մասին կամ էլ քեզ հետաքրքիր է իմ կարծիքը, - կարող եմ հենց այստեղ էլ արտահայտվել, բայց միայն քո թույլվությամբ և պայմանով, որ ասածս` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի:


Իհարկե դեմ չեմ։ Գրի Սամ ջան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե դեմ չեմ։ Գրի Սամ ջան։


ապեր, ինչ ուզեն կասեն, ոնց ուզեն կարան ֆռռցնեն... մեկ ա ոչ կարաս ստուգես, ոչ տեսնես, ոչ լսես, ոչ էլ հասկանաս... 

ոչ ոք ոչ տեսել ա ոչ էլ լսել ա...

----------

Sambitbaba (28.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե դեմ չեմ։ Գրի Սամ ջան։


Լավ, ուրեմն:

Ուրեմն, թույլ տուր պնդել մեկ անգամ ևս, որ Տիեզերքում պատահականություններ չկան: Եվ առավել ևս, մարդն էլ` պատահականություն չի: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ իմ ու քո կյանքն էլ:
Բայց սրանից էլ եկ չընկնենք մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ ու չկրկնենք ծեծված ու վաղուց բոլորիս լեզվին լեղի կտրած հիմարությունը, որ ուրեմն, մենք մանեկեններ ենք ինչ-որ մեկի ձեռքին: Ո՛չ:

Այո, մենք ֆիզիկական աշխարհ ենք գալիս ու կատարում ենք կոնկրետ դեր, ապրում ենք որոշակի փորձ կոնկրետ նպատակների համար, նախապես գրված սցենարով: Բայց սցենարի հեղինակն է հենց նա` մեր Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ը:
Այո, մենք դրա մասին ոչինչ չգիտենք ու հիմնականում չենք հավատում դրան: Բայց տարօրինակ ոչինչ դրանում չկա, քանզի մեր չհավատալն էլ`այդ փորձի մասն է կազմում: 

Ինչպե՞ս քեզ ավելի հասկանալի բացատրեմ սա... Պատկերացրու, որ նախամանկապրտեզային հասակի փոքրիկը, այն պատճառով միայն, որ ներկա չի եղել իր ծնողների կողմից իր բեղմնավորման պրոցեսին, չի հավատում, որ այդ մարդիկ իր ծնողներն են և որ հենց այդ պրոցեսի շնորհիվ է, որ ինքը կա այս աշխարհում: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ իրականում կան նույնիսկ այդպիսի փոքրիկներ: Հարազատ եղբայրս, օրինակ, մանուկ հասակում, որոշակի ժամանակաշրջան համոզված էր, որ մեր մայրն` իր խորթ մայրն է, իսկ իր հարազատ մայրը լրիվ ուրիշ մեկն է եղել: Երևի թե այդպիսի "անհավատ" մանուկներին իրենց որակի մեջ աթեիստ կարելի է անվանել...

(Աթեիստ եղբայրություն, խնդրում եմ, մի նեղացեք այս խոսքերիս վրա: Կարող է այնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծվեց ձեզ մոտ, որ սա միայն ձեզ է վերաբերվում: Բայց իրականում այդպես չէ: Սա վերաբերվում է մեզ բոլորիս: Ուղղակի ես այն լիակատար համոզմանն եմ, որ մարդկությունն իրոք գտնվում է  զարգացման, աշխարհընկալման և աշխարհաճանաչման իր նախամանկապարտեզային մակարդակի վրա: Եվ լրիվ նորմալ է, որ այդ մակարդակի վրա կան ինչպես հավատացյալներ, այնպես էլ աթեիստներ և նրանք, ովքեր ոչ այս են, ոչ այն, այսինքն ես, օրինակ: )

...Բայց որքան էլ անհավատ լինի այդ փոքրիկը, վերջիվերջո գալիս է մի պահ, երբ նա չհավատալու տարբերակ արդեն չունի, ճի՞շտ է: Որովհետև նույնիսկ իր համոզմունքների մեջ ամենահամոզված փոքրիկը, ում ոչ ոք այդպես էլ հակառակը չկարողացավ համոզել, իր ժամանակին հենց ինքն է բեղմնավորելու ինչ-որ մեկին...

(Հիշում եմ, նախնադարյան մարդը համարում էր, որ կանայք քամուց են հղիանում, իսկ հետո` ջրի մեջ լողանալուց, և առանձնապես վտանգավոր էր համարվում լճի ջուրը, - բայց եկեք հուսանք, որ նախնադարյան ժամանակներից գոնե հասցրել ենք դուրս գալ...)

Մարդկությունը հիմնականում հասցնում է իր ցածրագույն "ես"-ը ձեռք բերել... Մեզ այն ավելի ծանոթ է իր "էգո" տարբերակով: Մեր մեծամասնությունն այդպես էլ ավարտում է իր ֆիզիկական կյանքը` առանց Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի մասին որևէ պատկերացման: Զարմանալի չէ, քանզի ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ճանաչել մի բան, ինչի գոյությունը հենց ինքդ էլ հերքում ես...

Մտածելու ընդունակ յուրաքանչյուր ոք իր կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ժամանակաշրջանում իրեն կայացած ու լիարժեք մարդ է համարում, նույնիսկ վիրավորվում է հաճախ, որ իրեն ըստ արժանվույն չեն գնահատում: Եթե մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն ազնիվ հայացք գցի իր մի քանի տարիներ առաջվա կյանքին, - մեղմ ասած, ժպիտով կհիշի իր շատ արարքներն ու մտքերը, համոզմունքները: Դա ասում է այն մասին, որ մարդու ցածրագույն "ես-ը (էգոն) անվերջ փոփոխական է: Չնայած ինքն էգոն ամեն պահ իրեն վերջնականապես կայացած է համարում: Իսկ մենք էլ, համարելով որ մենք` մեջ էգոն ենք, կրկնում ենք այդ խաբկանքը: Բայց էգոն դադարում է փոխվել այն ժամանակ միայն, երբ դու հրաժարվում ես նրանից: Կամ, ոչ թե հրաժարվում ես, այլ դադարում ես քեզ նույնացնել նրա հետ: Ու հենց դադարեցիր քեզ նույնացնել նրա հետ, ձեռք ես բերում հնարավորություն նայել նրան կողքից: Իսկ հենց որ կարողացար դիտել էգոյին կողքից, նա ինքն է անհետանում:

Միայն իրեն իր էգոյի հետ նույնացնել դադարելուց հետո մարդ հնարավորություն է ձեռք բերում ծանոթանալ իր Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ի հետ:

Իսկ եթե դու համարում ես, որ արդեն կայացել ես, որ արդեն քո կանգառն է ու պետք է իջնես, ուրեմն մոռացիր, այս ամենը ոչ մի նշանակություն այլևս չունի: Քո այս ֆիզիկական փորձում ձեր ծանոթությունը չի կայանա: Քո Բարձրագույն "Ես"-ը կսպասի և կհուսա, որ գուցէ մյուսու՞մ...


Հ.Գ. Կարող է քեզ մոտ հարց ծագել, որ եթե չհավատալը` փորձի մասն է, ուրեմն ինչու՞ եմ ես փորձում քեզ հակառակն ապացուցել... 
Նախ, ես ոչինչ պնդում, ուղղակի ծանոթացնում եմ իմ համոզմունքների հետ:
Եվ երկրորդ, համարում եմ, որ չհավատալը փորձի մաս էր մինչև "Ծրագրի փոխվելը": Իսկ ծրագրի փոխվելուց հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է ընթանում և ըստ այդմ էլ այլ կերպ պետք է հասկացվի:
Եթե հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ է նշանակում "Ծրագրի փոխվել", - կարող ես կարդալ իմ "Ինչու չեկավ Աշարհի Վերջը" պատմվածքը: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սամ... ո՞րտեղից գիտես որ տենց համոզված գրում ես...

... ու էդ ի՞նչ օրն եք գցել ախպորդ որ տղեն չի հավատացել որ դուք իրա հարազատներն եք...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ... ո՞րտեղից գիտես որ տենց համոզված գրում ես...


Դեսից-դենից, Մեֆ ջան... Կարդում եմ, հետաքրքրվում եմ... Զգում եմ, որ ավելի շատ դա է ճիշտ, թեև ոչ գիտականորեն ապացուցված, քան այն, որ մենք պատահականություն ենք (նույնպես, ոչ-գիտականորեն ապացուցված): Որքան ավելի շատ եմ իմանում, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, թե որքան ավելին չգիտեմ: Եվ արդեն փորձով ոչ թե մեկ անգամ համոզվել եմ, որ այսօրվա գիտեցածներիցս շատ բան գիտեմ այն պատճառով միայն, որ ինձ չեմ փակել դրանց առաջ... Որ հնարավոր եմ համարել դրանց հնարավորությունը...

Հետո, դու էլ ես, չէ՞, համոզված գրում: Թե՞ կասկածելով ես գրում...




> ... ու էդ ի՞նչ օրն եք գցել ախպորդ որ տղեն չի հավատացել որ դուք իրա հարազատներն եք...


Էլ ասում ես, Մեֆ ջան... Ընդ որում, ես միշտ համոզված էի, որ ավելի շատ իրեն են սիրում, դե, տան պուճուրն ինքն էր...

----------

Mephistopheles (29.02.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Է, Սամ )




> Լավ, ուրեմն...


Էս արտահայտությունից հետո մի ուրիշը պակասում ա քո մոտ։ Պետք ա լինի «ես կարծում եմ», ու նոր շարունակությունը։ Իսկ դու գրում ես որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն։ 
Հեչ հնարավոր չե՞ս համարում, որ էդ ամենը ուղղակի քո երևակայության արդյունք ա, ու քո գրածներից ոչ մեկը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում։

----------

Mephistopheles (29.02.2016), Աթեիստ (28.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Է, Սամ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Մեջբերում Sambitbaba-ի խոսքերից*  Նայել գրառումը
> Լավ, ուրեմն...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Է, Արէա ջան... )
Արդար չես վարվում ինձ հետ... Թե՞ կարծում ես, թե մեր զրույցների մեջ արդեն բավականաչափ կոփված չեմ, որպեսզի նման պատասխաններից խուսափելու համար ինձ այդպիսի "կիքսեր" թույլ չտամ...
Բայց ախր դա  չի նշանակում, չէ՞, որ ասածներս անընդհատ քոփի փեյսթ պետք անեմ, առավել ևս, որ կոնկրետ այս դեպքում խոսքը հենց դրա մասին էլ գնում էր, ընդամենը մի տող վերևում գրածիս.





> *Մեջբերում Sambitbaba-ի խոսքերից*  Նայել գրառումը
> Էնպես որ, Արէա ջան, եթե իրոք...* քեզ հետաքրքիր է իմ կարծիքը*, - կարող եմ հենց այստեղ էլ արտահայտվել, բայց միայն քո թույլվությամբ և պայմանով, որ ասածս` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի:





> *Մեջբերում Արէա-ի խոսքերից*  Նայել գրառումը
> Իհարկե դեմ չեմ։ Գրի Սամ ջան։





> *Մեջբերում Sambitbaba-ի խոսքերից*  Նայել գրառումը
> Լավ, ուրեմն...


Արժե՞ արդյոք դրանից հետո ինձ մեղադրել *իմ կարծիքը* որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնելու մեջ: Չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ ինձ թույլ տվեցիր *կարծիքս* հայտնել:
Դրա՞ համար... :Sad: 
Աթեիստի ասած` "Բռնցրիր, էլի ։)))" :Shok: 
Իսկ ինչու՞ միանգամից դրան չավելացրեցիր Մեֆի ասած "ո՞րտեղից գիտես որ տենց համոզված գրում ես..."-ն էլ, պրծնեինք-գնար...

Ավելի ճիշտ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք մեր զրույցն ավելի իմաստալից դարձնելու համար քիչ ավելի շատ հարգել մեկմեկու ժամանակը: Հավատա, ես այն արդեն իսկ չունեմ, որ ծախսեմ քեզ մտքերս բացահայտել ջանալու վրա, իսկ դու սայթաքումներ փնտրես ընդամենն ասածներիս մեջ ու դեմ տաս ճակատիս:

Մենակ թե հիմա էլ չասես, թե առաջարկում եմ քեզ փակել բերանդ ասածներիս վրա ու նստել: Հակառակը, սիրելիս, էսքան երկար-բարակ գրում եմ այն պատճառով միայն, որպեսզի քեզանից էլ մի բան լսեմ... Բայց էական բան, հասկանու՞մ ես... Իսկ ցանկության դեպքում դու շատ լավ կարողանում ես այդ անել, - մենք այդ անցել ենք արդեն այլ թեմաներում: :Smile: 

*Ես կարծում եմ*: :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

> Արժե՞ արդյոք դրանից հետո ինձ մեղադրել *իմ կարծիքը* որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնելու մեջ: Չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ ինձ թույլ տվեցիր *կարծիքս* հայտնել:
> Ավելի ճիշտ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք մեր զրույցն ավելի իմաստալից դարձնելու համար քիչ ավելի շատ հարգել մեկմեկու ժամանակը: Հավատա, ես այն արդեն իսկ չունեմ, որ ծախսեմ քեզ մտքերս բացահայտել ջանալու վրա, իսկ դու սայթաքումներ փնտրես ընդամենն ասածներիս մեջ ու դեմ տաս ճակատիս:


 :Smile:  ո՞ւր ես նեղանում, այ մարդ։

Գոյություն ունի 2 տեսակի կարծիք.
1. ես կարծում եմ
2. ես համոզված եմ

Քոնը երկրորդ տեսակից ա։ Ամեն դեպքում ընդհանուր կոնտեքստից տենց ա թվում։ 
Հիմա ես ուղղակի հարցնում եմ. իսկ ի՞նչ եթե էդ ամեն ինչն ուղղակի քո երևակայության արդյունք ա։ 
Դու փոխարեն իմ հարցին պատասխանես, նեղանում ես, թե բա եթե կարծիքս պիտի համոզմունք ներկայացնես, էլ ո՞ւր էիր խնդրում կարծիք արտահայտել  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ո՞ւր ես *նեղանում*, այ մարդ։


Արէա ջան, ես վաղուց չեմ նեղանում արդեն... Ոչ ոքուց և ոչնչից: :Smile: 




> Գոյություն ունի 2 տեսակի կարծիք.
> 1. ես կարծում եմ
> 2. ես համոզված եմ
> Քոնը երկրորդ տեսակից ա։ Ամեն դեպքում ընդհանուր կոնտեքստից տենց ա թվում։


Եվ սակայն, քո նախորդ գրառման մեջ դու այս կարծիքին չէիր...
Դու պնդում էիր, որ գոյություն ունի մեկը` "ես կարծում եմ", - և որ իմ գրառման մեջ այն պակասում է: Ճիշտ էիր, որ գոյություն ունի մեկը, և այն կարելի է արտահայտել այսպես. "Իմ կարծիքի մեջ ես համոզված եմ": Իսկ ճիշտ չէիր, որ պակասում է: :Tongue: 




> Հիմա ես ուղղակի հարցնում եմ. իսկ ի՞նչ եթե էդ ամեն ինչն ուղղակի քո երևակայության արդյունք ա։


Երևակայության արդյունք է բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ, սկսած ամենաեռանդուն աթեիստի սնահավատությունից ու վերջացրած ամենամոլագար հավատացյալի հավատով:
Ինչպիսին դու տեսնում/երևակայում ես աշխարհը, այնպիսին էլ այն կա քեզ համար: Նաև կյանքը: Նաև սերը: Նաև հերոսությունը, հայրենասիրությունը: Մեղքը: Արդարությունը: Աստված... Այս ամենը գոյություն ունի (կամ չունի) քո երևակայության/տեսողության մեջ միայն: Ընդամենը փակիր աչքերդ/միտքդ, և դրանցից ոչինչ գոյություն չունի այլևս: Ընդամենը փոխիր երևակայությունդ, և ամբողջ աշխարհը կփոխվի:

Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե ինչպիսի երևակայություն ես դու ընտրում քո կյանքն ապրելու համար:

----------


## Արէա

> Երևակայության արդյունք է բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ, սկսած ամենաեռանդուն աթեիստի սնահավատությունից ու վերջացրած ամենամոլագար հավատացյալի հավատով:
> Ինչպիսին դու տեսնում/երևակայում ես աշխարհը, այնպիսին էլ այն կա քեզ համար: Նաև կյանքը: Նաև սերը: Նաև հերոսությունը, հայրենասիրությունը: Մեղքը: Արդարությունը: Աստված... Այս ամենը գոյություն ունի (կամ չունի) քո երևակայության/տեսողության մեջ միայն: Ընդամենը փակիր աչքերդ/միտքդ, և դրանցից ոչինչ գոյություն չունի այլևս: Ընդամենը փոխիր երևակայությունդ, և ամբողջ աշխարհը կփոխվի:
> 
> Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե ինչպիսի երևակայություն ես դու ընտրում քո կյանքն ապրելու համար:


Չես պատասխանում էլի )

----------


## LisBeth

> Չես պատասխանում էլի )


Պատասխանել ա էլի: Պետք ա հերքել իրականությունը ու քոչը քաշել երևակայական աշխարհ: Ոնց հասկացա ինքը չի հերքում որ դա իրա երևակայության արդյունքն ա: Ամեն ինչ կարա գոյություն ունենա ֆանտազիաներում, ստեղ ամենակարևորը որ աչքերդ չբացես, թե չէ սաղ կփչացնես:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.02.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պատասխանել ա էլի: Պետք ա հերքել իրականությունը ու քոչը քաշել երևակայական աշխարհ: Ոնց հասկացա ինքը չի հերքում որ դա իրա երևակայության արդյունքն ա: Ամեն ինչ կարա գոյություն ունենա ֆանտազիաներում, ստեղ ամենակարևորը որ աչքերդ չբացես, թե չէ սաղ կփչացնես:


Հա, պատասխանել եմ, Լիզ ջան: Բայց ոչ քո հասկացածով:

Իրականությունն էլ է երևակայություն, սա է իմ պատասխանը:

Քո իրականության մասին դու երևակայում ես, օրինակ, որ դա այն է, ինչ այս պահին ունես ձեռքիդ բռնած: Ու վերջ:

Իմ իրականությունն այն է, ինչ ես հիմա ունեմ ձեռքիս բռնած, ինչ հիմա արդեն ձեռքիցս թռել-գնացել է, և ինչը հիմա ձեռքիս *դեռևս* բռնած չունեմ:

Ինչը թռել-գնացել է, բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե այլևս չկա: Կա դրա հիշողուոթյունը, կա դրա փորձը վերջապես, առանց որի ես այսօր չէի լինի այն, ինչ կամ: Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ իմ առաջին սերը, հիշում եմ իմ պապին, տատերին, ծնողներիս, հին ընկերներիս, որոնք հիմնականում ընկերներ չեն այլևս: Բայց ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ նրանց ու շատ երախտապարտ եմ` իրենց թողած հետքի համար իմ կյանքում, թե լավ, թե վատ հետքի, թե ուրախալի և թե ցավալի հետքի -  և այդ ամենը ոչ մե տեղ չի կորել ու միշտ ինձ հետ է և իմ իրականությունն է, չնայաձ թռել-գնացել է ձեռքիցս վաղուց... Ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր լինել առանց այդ ամենի...

Գալիք ունենալիքներիս մասին շատ ավելի կարող եմ խոսել, ազնվորեն: Ուղղակի անիմաստ է դա` ինձանից բացի մնացած բոլորի համար: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել մի բան. դրանք արդեն իսկ ինձ հետ են, դրանք թափված են իմ աբողջ ընթացիկ ճանապարհի աջ ու ձախ կողմերում: Ինձանից հասնում է բացահայտել դրանք, որոնել ու գտնել դրանք և տիրանալ դրանց: Հնարավորություններիս սահմանում իհարկե, կարողություններիս սահմանում, ցանկություններիս, գիտելիքներիս, հավեսիս ու էլի չգիտեմ ինչի... Իսկ ավելի հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ մի շատ կարևոր բան ես արել եմ իմ կյանքում, ինձ համար. հնարավորինս ջնջել եմ ինձ սահմանափակող սահմանները:
Ոչ բոլորն, իհարկե, առայժմ: Բայց ես աշխատում եմ դրա վրա: :Smile: 
Եվ ամենայն սրտով ձեզ էլ նույնն եմ ցանկանում: :Love: 


Հ.Գ. Արէա ջան, պատասխանում եմ. Այս ամենը երևակայության արդյունք ա: Այնպես որ մտածիր, թե ինչ ես ցանկանում քո վաղվա համար և հանգիստ երևակայիր: Եվ ինչ որ հնարավոր համարեցիր քո երևակայության մեջ, այն էլ կստանաս:
Իմ կարծիքով: :Yes: 

ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Գնաց հիմա: Քանի դեռ չես բարկացել ու ասել "վերջացրու գրել "իմ կարծիքով"", - անընդհատ գրելու եմ "իմ կարծիքով", եթե չմոռանամ... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեսից-դենից, Մեֆ ջան... Կարդում եմ, հետաքրքրվում եմ... Զգում եմ, որ ավելի շատ դա է ճիշտ, թեև ոչ գիտականորեն ապացուցված, քան այն, որ մենք պատահականություն ենք (նույնպես, ոչ-գիտականորեն ապացուցված): Որքան ավելի շատ եմ իմանում, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, թե որքան ավելին չգիտեմ: Եվ արդեն փորձով ոչ թե մեկ անգամ համոզվել եմ, որ այսօրվա գիտեցածներիցս շատ բան գիտեմ այն պատճառով միայն, որ ինձ չեմ փակել դրանց առաջ... Որ հնարավոր եմ համարել դրանց հնարավորությունը...
> 
> Հետո, դու էլ ես, չէ՞, համոզված գրում: Թե՞ կասկածելով ես գրում...
> 
> 
> Էլ ասում ես, Մեֆ ջան... Ընդ որում, ես միշտ համոզված էի, որ ավելի շատ իրեն են սիրում, դե, տան պուճուրն ինքն էր...


իրականության բացատրությունը գիտությունն ա... ես էլ շատ գրքեր կարամ ասեշ որ հակառակն ա պնդում... էս ա էսօրվա հավաստիության... գիտական բացատրություն... եթե չկա ուրեմն դա քո անձնական հավատքն ա... կարաս հավատաս ինչքան ուզես...

փաստորեն դու ես վերցնովին եղել..

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իրականության բացատրությունը գիտությունն ա...


Ու նաև ամենագլխավոր երևակայություններից մեկը. ինչը գիտեմ` կա, իսկ ինչը չգիտեմ` չկա:




> ես էլ շատ գրքեր կարամ ասեշ որ հակառակն ա պնդում...


Ասա, Մեֆ ջան, հետաքրքիր է...




> էս ա էսօրվա հավաստիության... գիտական բացատրություն... եթե չկա ուրեմն դա քո անձնական հավատքն ա... կարաս հավատաս ինչքան ուզես...


Անձնական հավատքի փոխարեն ես կասեի անճանաչելին ճանաչելու, այլ ոչ թե հերքելու մեծ ցանկությունը: Եթե գիտության մեջ չլինեին այն սակավաթիվ հենց այսպիսիները` անճանաչելին ճանաչել ցանկացողները, - մարդկությունն արդեն վաղուց դեգրադացվել-պրծել էր... Որովհետև առանց այդ սակավաթիվների, գիտությունը մարդկության զարգացման համար նույնպիսի պատնեշ է, որքան կրոնը: Այ, այս պատճառով, Մեֆ ջան. "*էս ա էսօրվա հավաստիության... գիտական բացատրություն... եթե չկա ուրեմն դա քո անձնական հավատքն ա*": Ես ասածիդ ոչինչ ավելացնելու կարիք չունեմ: Քո ասածն իր մասին ամեն ինչ ինքն է ասում...  




> փաստորեն դու ես վերցնովին եղել..


Տես հա, հեչ մտքովս չէր անցել... Գուցէ իրո՞ք... :Xeloq:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչը որ կա, բացատրելի ա... դու բացատրություն ոչ միայն չես տալիս, այլև ոչ էլ կարիք ես զգում... եթե կա՝ բացատրելի ա...

դու ասում ես կա... դե բացատրի... գերագույն "ես"-ը... գիտիս որ կա, չէ՞... 

չեմ ասում չեղած բան բացատրի... ինչ որ դու ես ասում կա, էն էլ բացատրի...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչը որ կա, բացատրելի ա... դու բացատրություն ոչ միայն չես տալիս, այլև ոչ էլ կարիք ես զգում... եթե կա՝ բացատրելի ա...
> 
> դու ասում ես կա... դե բացատրի... գերագույն "ես"-ը... գիտիս որ կա, չէ՞... 
> 
> չեմ ասում չեղած բան բացատրի... ինչ որ դու ես ասում կա, էն էլ բացատրի...


Սպասիր, Մեֆ ջան, բայց չէ՞ որ հարցը ես տվեցի: Ես հարցրեցի, թե ըստ աթեիստների, ի՞նչ է հոգին: 
Դու նորից շեղում ես թեման ու ինչ-որ խղճից ես խոսում... Ես նորից ճշտում են, որ Էություն-Հոգու մասին է խոսքը, որ կարելի է և հասկանալ որպես Բարձրագույն "Ես": Դու նորից ինձանից գիտական ապացույց ես ուզում, որը ես անկարող եմ քեզ տալ...
Իսկ իմ ուզածը ոչ գիտական, ոչ էլ չգիտական ապացույց էր, ինձ ուղղակի քո` աթեիստի կարծիքն էր հետաքրքրում: 
Միայն թե մի կրկնիր խղճի մասին տեսությունդ, լա՞վ: 
Արդյո՞ք երբ ասում ենք մի հոգի, տաս հոգի, հարյուր հոգի, - սխալ ենք ասում: Ճի՞շտ կլիներ ասել մի խիղճ, տաս խիղճ, հարյուր խիղճ...
Իսկ ինչու՞ են անգրագետները վերցրել ու "խղճաբանություն" գիտությանը "հոգեբանություն" անունը տվել...

Իմ կարծիքն այս հարցի վերաբերյալ ես գիտեմ շատ լավ, և իմ կարծիքը չէ, որ հետաքրքրում է ինձ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը հոգու մասին ու ես այդ եմ հարցնում:
Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրեր իմ կարծիքն այս մասին, դու կհարցնեիր ինձ, կարծում եմ: Բայց դու երբեք չես հարցրել, ու արդար չէ՞ իմ կողմից ենթադրելը, որ այն քեզ չի հետաքրքրում: 

Ուրեմն, ի՞նչ բացատրություն ես դու ինձանից սպասում: Հարցրեցիր, որտեղից գիտեմ, ասացի, մամուլ եմ կարդում... Եվ այն, ինչ կարդում եմ, շատ հնարավոր եմ համարում և ինձ դա բավարարում է: Եվ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ` ձեզ ուղղած հարցի հետ...

Հա, իմիջիայլոց, իսկ դու, օրինակ, կարո՞ղ ես ինձ բացատրել, թե էդ ոնց եղավ, որ հոգին` խիղճ դարձավ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սպասիր, Մեֆ ջան, բայց չէ՞ որ հարցը ես տվեցի: Ես հարցրեցի, թե *ըստ աթեիստների*, ի՞նչ է հոգին: 
> Դու նորից շեղում ես թեման ու ինչ-որ խղճից ես խոսում... Ես նորից ճշտում են, որ Էություն-Հոգու մասին է խոսքը, որ կարելի է և հասկանալ որպես Բարձրագույն "Ես": Դու նորից ինձանից գիտական ապացույց ես ուզում, որը ես անկարող եմ քեզ տալ...
> Իսկ իմ ուզածը ոչ գիտական, ոչ էլ չգիտական ապացույց էր, ինձ ուղղակի քո` աթեիստի կարծիքն էր հետաքրքրում: 
> Միայն թե մի կրկնիր խղճի մասին տեսությունդ, լա՞վ: 
> Արդյո՞ք երբ ասում ենք մի հոգի, տաս հոգի, հարյուր հոգի, - սխալ ենք ասում: Ճի՞շտ կլիներ ասել մի խիղճ, տաս խիղճ, հարյուր խիղճ...
> Իսկ ինչու՞ են անգրագետները վերցրել ու "խղճաբանություն" գիտությանը "հոգեբանություն" անունը տվել...
> 
> Իմ կարծիքն այս հարցի վերաբերյալ ես գիտեմ շատ լավ, և իմ կարծիքը չէ, որ հետաքրքրում է ինձ: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը հոգու մասին ու ես այդ եմ հարցնում:
> Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրեր իմ կարծիքն այս մասին, դու կհարցնեիր ինձ, կարծում եմ: Բայց դու երբեք չես հարցրել, ու արդար չէ՞ իմ կողմից ենթադրելը, որ այն քեզ չի հետաքրքրում: 
> ...


Խիղճն ա... ըստ աթեիստների...

միայն թե քո իսկ տված հարցը ճիշտ կարդա ու հասկացի, լա՞վ...

եթե քո համար ուրիշ բան ա, դու էլ բացատրի... ես ինչի՞ պտի քո երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տամ...

----------

Աթեիստ (06.03.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ "աթեիստաբար" մտորելիս, ուրեմն, հավատացյալը պետք է փորձի ապացուոցել, ար Աստված կա, սա հասկանալի է: 
> Բայց լրիվ անհասկանալի է, թե ի՞նչ պետք է անի այս թեմայում աթեիստը: Ի՞նչ պետք է ապացուցի: Աստծո չը-գոյությու՞նը: Աթեիզմի ճշմարիտ կամ գերադասելի լինե՞լը: Չգիտեմ: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ կարող է այս ամենից ստացվել:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, եկե՞ք այստեղ փորձենք մտորել "աթեիստաբար":


Ինձ համար Աստված գոյություն չունի։
Ամբողջ «Աստվածաշունչում» մարդու հակասություններն են քողարկված արտահայտվում։ Եթե մենք Աստված ասելով հասկանում ենք ամենասուրբ, մաքրամաքուր, ամենարդար հավիտենական գույություն, ապա նա աստվածաշնչյան աստծո պես չի կարող լինել դաժան, երկերեսանի, ստախոս, պոռնկությունը սղացնող, կողմնապաշտ, չարիքի քարոզող, իսկ եթե կարող է, ապա թող գրողի ծոցը կորչի իր բոլոր հոգեբանական խնդիրներով հանդերձ։ 
Ինձ հաճախ ասում են, որ նայեմ շուրջս, տեսնեմ, թե ինչ գեղեցիկ է կյանքը և անել հետևություն, որ էս գեղեցկությունը չէր կարող ինքնին ստեղծվել։ Իսկ ես անընդհատ համոզում եմ, որ եթե մարդը չլիներ, ապա հաստատ, աստղերը չէին լինի գեղեցիկ։  
Աստծո գոյությունն ամենուր մերժվում է, հատկապես կրոնակաների կողմից։ Օրինակ ՝ Նարեկացին, ես դեռ ուրիշ ոչ մեկի չգիտեմ, ով Նարեկացու պես նրբորեն մերժում է Աստծո գոյությունը։ 
Ես իհարկե չեմ հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց և չեմ կարող մերժել այն Աստծո գոյությունն, որի մասին մարդիկ ոչինչ չգիտեն։ Ասենք ես չեմ մտածում, որ մարդը կարող է մտածել մի բանի մասին, ինչը գոյություն չունի։ )))

----------

Sambitbaba (06.03.2016), Աթեիստ (06.03.2016), Նիկեա (06.03.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խիղճն ա... ըստ աթեիստների...


Ուրեմն, նորից, Մեֆ ջան.
Արդյո՞ք երբ ասում ենք մի հոգի, տաս հոգի, հարյուր հոգի, - սխալ ենք ասում: Ճի՞շտ կլիներ ասել մի խիղճ, տաս խիղճ, հարյուր խիղճ...
Իսկ ինչու՞ են անգրագետները վերցրել ու "խղճաբանություն" գիտությանը "հոգեբանություն" անունը տվել...




> միայն թե քո իսկ տված հարցը ճիշտ կարդա ու հասկացի, լա՞վ...


Չեմ հասկանում ասածդ: Ինչպե՞ս "ճիշտ կարդալ ու հասկանալ"... Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:




> եթե քո համար ուրիշ բան ա, դու էլ բացատրի... ես ինչի՞ պտի քո երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տամ...


Ես քեզ չեմ խնդրել, որ դու իմ "երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տաս"...
Ես խնդրել եմ, որ դու *քո* "երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տա"...

Արդյո՞ք ես ասացի, Մեֆ, եկ ու ասա, թե ինչ է հոգին... Լիքը աթեիստներ չեկան, չէ՞... 
Ազնվորեն, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ հարցս անուշադրության չմատնեցիր ու եկար, -

Բայց դու եկել, ասում ես, թե խիղճն է: Ու երբ ասում ես դա, ես այնքան էլ չեմ պատկերացնում խիղճը հոգու դերում: Ու եթե չեմ պատկերացնում, մի՞թե հանցագործություն է խնդրելը, որ բացատրես...
Իսկ դու ասում ես.  ես ինչի՞ պտի քո երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տամ...

Մի տուր, Մեֆ ջան...
Բայց երբ ինձ հարց են տալիս, ես չեմ ասում. ինչի՞ պիտի բացատրեմ, այլ փորձում եմ բացատրել իմ հասկացածով... Մինչև օրս կարծում էի, թե բոլորն էլ այդպես են վարվում...

Չէ, հիշեցի... բացի անտրոպոսոֆիստները... :LOL: 
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մեկի հետ զրուցում ենք մոտավորապես այս թեմաներով, սա ասում է. Շտայներն այլ կերպ է նայում հարցին, Շտայներն այլ բան է ասում այդ մասին, Շտայներն այս, Շտայներն այն... Ասում եմ. լսիր, իսկ ի՞նչ է ասում Շտայները, կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել: Իսկ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ կոնկրետ քո կարծիքը լսել... Ասում է. մենք տարբեր մակարդակների վրա ենք գտնվում, որ ասեմ, չես հասկանա... 
Հետո մտածում եմ. էս ընկերոջ առջև ցանկացած հոմլեսի մի երկու դոլարով կարելի է անտրոպոսոֆիստ սարքել. ինչ հարցնի այս ընկերը, հոմլեսը կարող է պատասխանել. մենք տարբեր մակարդակների վրա ենք գտնվում, որ ասեմ, չես հասկանա: :Yes:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ համար Աստված գոյություն չունի։
> Ամբողջ «Աստվածաշունչում» մարդու հակասություններն են քողարկված արտահայտվում։ Եթե մենք Աստված ասելով հասկանում ենք ամենասուրբ, մաքրամաքուր, ամենարդար հավիտենական գույություն, ապա նա աստվածաշնչյան աստծո պես չի կարող լինել դաժան, երկերեսանի, ստախոս, պոռնկությունը սղացնող, կողմնապաշտ, չարիքի քարոզող, իսկ եթե կարող է, ապա թող գրողի ծոցը կորչի իր բոլոր հոգեբանական խնդիրներով հանդերձ։ 
> Ինձ հաճախ ասում են, որ նայեմ շուրջս, տեսնեմ, թե ինչ գեղեցիկ է կյանքը և անել հետևություն, որ էս գեղեցկությունը չէր կարող ինքնին ստեղծվել։ Իսկ ես անընդհատ համոզում եմ, որ եթե մարդը չլիներ, ապա հաստատ, աստղերը չէին լինի գեղեցիկ։


Այ, սա արդեն, կարծում եմ, կարելի է հարյուր տոկոսանոց մտորում համարել, այլ ոչ թե ասել "խիղճն ա" ու մի կողմ քաշվել: Որովհետև, երբ ասում ես "խիղճն ա" ու մի կողմ ես քաշվում, - դու ոչ թե մտորում ես, այլ ստիպում ես, որ ես մտորեմ...

Շատ շնորհակալություն, Զաք ջան...
Թույլ տուր ինձ էլ ասածիդ վրա մտորել, լա՞վ... :Smile: 
Որովհետև ես էլ, միանալով քեզ, մեծ ուրախությամբ գրողի ծոցը կուղարկեի (ավելի ճիշտ`ուղարկել եմ վաղուց) "դաժան, երկերեսանի, ստախոս, պոռնկությունը սղացնող, կողմնապաշտ, չարիք քարոզող" Աստծոն: Այսինքն այնպիսի Աստծոն, ինչպիսին ինձ ներկայացնում են կրոնները:
Բայց քո հետևյալ խոսքերից. "բայց և չեմ կարող մերժել այն Աստծո գոյությունն, որի մասին մարդիկ ոչինչ չգիտեն", - կարելի՞ է ենթադրել, որ քեզ համար (ինչպես և ինձ համար) ոչ թե "Աստված գոյություն չունի" ընդհանրապես, այլ գոյություն չունի* այն Աստված*, որին քեզ պարտադրել են...
Իսկ եթե վերցնենք մի պահ ու հնարավոր համարենք, որ այն Աստված, "որի մասին մարդիկ ոչինչ չգիտեն", բոլորովին նման չէ ինձ ու քեզ պարտադրած Աստծոն, որ նա էլ հենց կա այն Ամենաիրական Աստված, ում անունը տալով մենք հասկանում ենք "ամենասուրբ, մաքրամաքուր, ամենարդար հավիտենական գույություն", - այդպիսի Աստված քեզ համար գոյություն կունենա՞ր...
Կհամաձայնվեի՞ր արդյոք այդ դեպքում, որ "աստղերը գեղեցիկ են այդքան" այն պատճառով, որ քո միջից` քո աչքերով, - Աստված է նայում այդ աստղերին...




> Աստծո գոյությունն ամենուր մերժվում է, հատկապես կրոնակաների կողմից։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ. իմ հասկացած Աստված կրոնականների կողմից բացարձակապես մերժված է:




> Օրինակ ՝ Նարեկացին, ես դեռ ուրիշ ոչ մեկի չգիտեմ, ով Նարեկացու պես նրբորեն մերժում է Աստծո գոյությունը։


Շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, Զաք ջան: Կարո՞ղ ես այս մասին խոսել... Ինչպե՞ս է նա մերժում Աստծո գոյությունը: Մենակ Մեֆի պես չասես. նրբորեն... :Tongue: 




> Ես չեմ մտածում, որ մարդը կարող է մտածել մի բանի մասին, ինչը գոյություն չունի։


Իհա՛րկե!!!
Եվ այստեղից, շատ կարևոր մի եզրակացություն.

"Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր կերպ և նմանությամբ" խոսքերը պետք է հասկանալ հետևյալ կերպ. Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն այն բանի համար, որպեսզի մարդը ստեղծի Աստծոն...

Համաձայն չե՞ս... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .....Ես հարցրեցի, թե ըստ աթեիստների, ի՞նչ է հոգին: ....


ըստ աթեիստների, հոգին խիղճն ա... 

ինչու են ասում հինգ հոգի՞... հինգ շունչ էլ են ասում... ասում են mental health չեն ասում spiritual health... քո կարծիքով, Սամ հոգեբուժն ու հոգեբանը ի՞նչ են բուժում... հոգեբան էլ ունենք, հոգեբուժ էլ... մի հատ հարցրու... իրանք մասնագետ են, ինձնից լավ կասեն...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ըստ աթեիստների, հոգին խիղճն ա... 
> 
> ինչու են ասում հինգ հոգի՞... հինգ շունչ էլ են ասում... ասում են mental health չեն ասում spiritual health... քո կարծիքով, Սամ հոգեբուժն ու հոգեբանը ի՞նչ են բուժում... հոգեբան էլ ունենք, հոգեբուժ էլ... մի հատ հարցրու... իրանք մասնագետ են, ինձնից լավ կասեն...


Այս դեպքում հոգին ու շունչը նույն բանն է: Որովհետև համարվել է, որ եթե շնչում ես, ուրեմն հոգի ունես: Անշունչ մարմինը` դիակն է, որը, շնչի հետ միասին, այլևս հոգի էլ չունի: Մարմինը դադարում է շնչել այն ժամանակ, երբ հոգին լքում է մարմինը: Կամ հակառակը: Ու մի կապիր սա հավատի հետ, խնդրում եմ: Ուղղակի համաձայնվիր, որ ոչ թե ես եմ այդ հորինել, այլ յուրաքանչյուր աթեիստ երբևիցէ կարող է "շունչ" բառը փոխարինել "հոգի" բառով:
Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք "շունչ" բառը փոխարինել "խիղճ" բառով... :Think: 

Հա, Մեֆ ջան, "mental health"` նշանակում է "մտավոր" առողջություն: Բայց նշանակում է նաև "փսիխիկ", այսինքն` "հոգեկան" առողջություն, և ոչ մի դեպքում` "խղճի" առողջություն...




> քո կարծիքով, Սամ հոգեբուժն ու հոգեբանը ի՞նչ են բուժում... հոգեբան էլ ունենք, հոգեբուժ էլ... մի հատ հարցրու... իրանք մասնագետ են, ինձնից լավ կասեն...


Գիտեմ, մասնագետներն առաջին հերթին դա կապում են մտավոր հիվանդության հետ, մոռանալով, որ հենց իրենք են իրենց մասնագիտությանը "հոգեբանություն", այլ ոչ թե "մտքաբանություն" անունը տվել... Բայց սա այլ թեմա է արդեն, և եթե կարճ կապելու համար նույնիսկ համաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ, որ դա "մտքաբանություն" է, միևնույն է, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա խղճի հետ... :Xeloq:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Առանց մարմնի հոգի կարա՞ լինի...

----------


## Chuk

Վերջն ա... «աթեիստական մտորումներ» թեմայում հոգին ա քննարկվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջն ա... «աթեիստական մտորումներ» թեմայում հոգին ա քննարկվում


բա՞...

----------


## Chuk

> բա՞...


Աթեիստներին մենակ մարմինն ա հետաքրքիր, ընդ որում տղա աթեիստներին հիմնականում կանացի մարմինը, կին անթեիստներին՝ տղամարդու մարմինը: Բայց իհարկե պարտադիր չի, որ էդ հերթականությամբ  :Jpit:

----------

John (14.03.2016), Աթեիստ (07.03.2016), Արէա (07.03.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիստներին մենակ մարմինն ա հետաքրքիր, ընդ որում տղա աթեիստներին հիմնականում կանացի մարմինը, կին անթեիստներին՝ տղամարդու մարմինը: Բայց իհարկե պարտադիր չի, որ էդ հերթականությամբ


ըենց մի ասա ըգեր... պրակռիկան հակառակն ա ցույց տալիս

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Առանց մարմնի հոգի կարա՞ լինի...


Ընդունելով այն, ինչը դու չես ընդունում, այսինքն հոգու գոյությունն ընդհանրապես, - հարկ է ընդունել նաև, որ հոգին հավերժական է: Ասեմ, որ եթե կրոնի կողմից մոտենանք այս հարցին, ավելի լավ է չմոտենանք, որովհետև հոգու` կրոնի պատկերացրած հավերժությունը մի տեսակ թերի հավերժություն է, միկողմանի: Կրոնը համարում է, հոգին ծնվում է մարդու հետ, իսկ հետո նոր` հավերժանում: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող է հավերժությունը սկիզբ ունենալ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վերջն ա... «աթեիստական մտորումներ» թեմայում հոգին ա քննարկվում


Պատկերացնու՞մ ես... Աթեիստներին էլ ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում հոգու մասին չմտորել...

Իսկ միգուցէ պատճառն այն է, որ հոգին` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի՞...

----------

Աթեիստ (07.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Պատկերացնու՞մ ես... Աթեիստներին էլ ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում հոգու մասին չմտորել...
> 
> Իսկ միգուցէ պատճառն այն է, որ հոգին` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի՞...


Սամ ջան, հավատացյալն էլ մեկ-մեկ կարող ա մտածի, որ Աստված չկա։ Էդ պահի տակ մտորումն իրան անգավատ չի դարձնի։ Աթեիստն էլ մարդ ա ու պարբերաբար տարբեր բաներ կարող ա մտորի։

Բայց երբ որ ինչ-որ բան ա տեղի ունենում, որի բացատրությունը աթեիստը չունի, ինքը դրա բացատրությունը սկսում ա փնտրել պրակտիկ ոլորտում, տրամաբանությամբ ու գիտության միջոցով, ոչ թե գերբնական ու անբացատրելի բաների հավատալով, հոգի, ուրվական կամ տեսիլք խառնելով։

Այ հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ էս թեմայում, մենակ դու ես հետաքրքրված հոգու քննարկմամբ, որտև դու իրականում հեչ էլ աթեիստ չես։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատկերացնու՞մ ես... Աթեիստներին էլ ոչ մի կերպ չի հաջողվում հոգու մասին չմտորել...
> 
> Իսկ միգուցէ պատճառն այն է, որ հոգին` կրոնի հետ կապ չունի՞...


Սամ, ես չգիտեի որ դու աթեիստ ես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սամ ջան, հավատացյալն էլ մեկ-մեկ կարող ա մտածի, որ Աստված չկա։ Էդ պահի տակ մտորումն իրան անգավատ չի դարձնի։ Աթեիստն էլ մարդ ա ու պարբերաբար տարբեր բաներ կարող ա մտորի։
> 
> Բայց երբ որ ինչ-որ բան ա տեղի ունենում, որի բացատրությունը աթեիստը չունի, ինքը դրա բացատրությունը սկսում ա փնտրել պրակտիկ ոլորտում, տրամաբանությամբ ու գիտության միջոցով, ոչ թե գերբնական ու անբացատրելի բաների հավատալով, հոգի, ուրվական կամ տեսիլք խառնելով։
> 
> Այ հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ էս թեմայում, մենակ դու ես հետաքրքրված հոգու քննարկմամբ, որտև դու իրականում հեչ էլ աթեիստ չես։


Չուկ ջան, մարդը մեռնելուց էնքան ա վախենում որ ինչ ասես կհորինի... էլ հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք, էլ դրախտ, էլ հավերժական հոգի... չեն ուզում մեռնել, հո զոռով չի՞... ասում են դրախտ կգնաս, կյանքդ հավերժական կլնի, էլիոչ ոք ռիսկ չի անում... 

Սամն ավելի լավ բան ա գտել.֏...

----------

Աթեիստ (07.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մարդը մեռնելուց էնքան ա վախենում որ ինչ ասես կհորինի... էլ հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք, էլ դրախտ, էլ հավերժական հոգի... չեն ուզում մեռնել, հո զոռով չի՞... ասում են դրախտ կգնաս, կյանքդ հավերժական կլնի, էլիոչ ոք ռիսկ չի անում... 
> 
> Սամն ավելի լավ բան ա գտել.֏...


Ես չգիտեմ, բայց որդերը հաստատ դրախտ կընկնեն, որ ես մեռնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, հավատացյալն էլ մեկ-մեկ կարող ա մտածի, որ Աստված չկա։ Էդ պահի տակ մտորումն իրան անգավատ չի դարձնի։ Աթեիստն էլ մարդ ա ու պարբերաբար տարբեր բաներ կարող ա մտորի։
> 
> Բայց երբ որ ինչ-որ բան ա տեղի ունենում, որի բացատրությունը աթեիստը չունի, ինքը դրա բացատրությունը սկսում ա փնտրել պրակտիկ ոլորտում, տրամաբանությամբ ու գիտության միջոցով, ոչ թե գերբնական ու անբացատրելի բաների հավատալով, հոգի, ուրվական կամ տեսիլք խառնելով։


Էդ ամենը շատ լավ է, Արտ ջան, մարդ իր հարցերի պատասխանները պետք է իմանա:

Բայց մեր կյանքում այնքան բան կա`պրակտիկ ոլորտի, տրամաբանության ու գիտության մեջ չտեղավորվող, որ երբ քո աշխարհը սահմանափակում ես միայն պրակտիկ ոլորտի, տրամաբանության ու գիտության մեջ, այդ հարցերի պատասխանները երբեք չես իմանա: Ինձ թվում է, որ այդ "գերբնական" բառն էլ` աթեիստներն են հենց հնարել, դրանով իսկ բաժանելով աշխարհն իրենց` պրակտիկ կամ բնական աշխարհի և ոչ իրենց` ոչ պրակտիկ կամ գերբնական աշխարհի: Ինչը պրակտիկ ոլորտի, տրամաբանության ու գիտության մեջ չի տեղավորվում` գերբնական է: 

Իրականում ոչ մի գերբնական աշխարհ չկա: Կա ֆիզիկական և ոչ ֆիզիկական, տեսանելի և անտեսանելի, ճանաչած և *չը*-ճանաչած աշխարհ: Այո, *չը*-ճանաչած, այլ ոչ թե *ան*-ճանաչելի: Որովհետև անճանաչելի ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Մարդկության փորձը ցույց է տալիս այդ: Նույնիսկ այն ժամանակներում, երբ մարդուն ստիպել են իրեն սահմանափակ համարել: Քանզի մարդկային զարգացումը միշտ առաջ են տարել նրանք, ովքեր տեսել են, որ աշխարհը (կյանքը) չի տեղավորվում իրենց ճանաչածի մեջ, որ կան լիքը այլ բաներ, որ հերթի կանգնած, սպասում են, թե երբ մարդիկ պետք է իրենց ճանաչեն:

Հենց այդ հերթին` աթեիստը "գերբնական" անունն է տվել:




> Այ հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ էս թեմայում, մենակ դու ես հետաքրքրված հոգու քննարկմամբ, որտև դու իրականում հեչ էլ աթեիստ չես։


Չէ, Արտ ջան: Եթե ես հետաքրքրված լինեի հոգու քննարկմամբ, համապատասխան թեմա կգնայի` կարծեմ նման թեմա կա Ակումբում: Այստեղ ես առաջարկեցի փորձել խոսել հարցերի մասին, որոնք ասածդ պրակտիկ ոլորտի ու գիտության մեջ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չունեն, բայց լրիվ տրամաբանական են դառնում ու հեշտորեն, երբ ապրելու գոնե մի փոքր իրավունք ես տալիս նաև "գերբնականին":
Ես սա հասկացա այն ժամանակ, երբ հասկացա, որ աթեիզմն ինձ համար նույնպիսի պատնեշ է, ինչպես կրոնը:

Այո, աթեիստ չեմ, Արտ ջան, ու երբեք հակառակը չեմ պնդել վերջին ավելի քան քսանհինգ տարիների ընթացքում: Բայց շատ մեծ հույս եմ տածում, որ գոնե դու չես ասի, որ եթե աթեիստ չեմ, ուրեմն հավատացյալ եմ: Ավելի լավ է, անարխիստ համարիր: Չնայած դա էլ չի համապատասխանում, քանզի համարում եմ, որ աշխարհը` կյանքը, - լիակատար կարգուկանոն է և ներդաշնակություն... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ես չգիտեի որ դու աթեիստ ես...


Հիմա իմացար... :Yes: 




> Չուկ ջան, մարդը մեռնելուց էնքան ա վախենում որ ինչ ասես կհորինի... էլ հավերժական հանդերձյալ կյանք, էլ դրախտ, էլ հավերժական հոգի...


Էլ կրոն ու աթեիզմ...




> ասում են դրախտ կգնաս


Ասում են նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ արդեն իսկ դրախտում են, որ դրախտից բացի ոչինչ գոյություն չունի:




> Սամն ավելի լավ բան ա գտել.֏...


Սա ավելի է նման գտածիս, Մեֆ ջան. ∞ :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես չգիտեմ, բայց որդերը հաստատ դրախտ կընկնեն, որ ես մեռնեմ


 :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց քո հետևյալ խոսքերից. "բայց և չեմ կարող մերժել այն Աստծո գոյությունն, որի մասին մարդիկ ոչինչ չգիտեն", - կարելի՞ է ենթադրել, որ քեզ համար (ինչպես և ինձ համար) ոչ թե "Աստված գոյություն չունի" ընդհանրապես, այլ գոյություն չունի* այն Աստված*, որին քեզ պարտադրել են...


Սամ ջան, ես ասում եմ, որ գուցեև գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ պարադոքսալ Աստված, ով ուղղակիորեն հակադրված է բանականության հետ։ Ես չեմ մերժում նման Աստծո գոյության հավանականությունը, քանի որ շատ չեմ համարում նրա գոյությունը տիեզերքում։ 
Բայց մեկ է, կրկին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում երևակայել, թե որը՞ կարող է լինել նրա գոյության իմաստը, երևակայի այդ գոյը կլինի ամբողջ տիեզերքում միակ իմաստից զուրկ գոյությունը։
Շատ անհեթեթ եմ համարում նրան փնտրելը, առավել ևս ինչ-որ բաների վերագրումը նրան, նաև խոսելը նրա անունից։



> Իսկ եթե վերցնենք մի պահ ու հնարավոր համարենք, որ այն Աստված, "որի մասին մարդիկ ոչինչ չգիտեն", բոլորովին նման չէ ինձ ու քեզ պարտադրած Աստծոն, որ նա էլ հենց կա այն Ամենաիրական Աստված, ում անունը տալով մենք հասկանում ենք "ամենասուրբ, մաքրամաքուր, ամենարդար հավիտենական գույություն", - այդպիսի Աստված քեզ համար գոյություն կունենա՞ր...
> Կհամաձայնվեի՞ր արդյոք այդ դեպքում, որ "աստղերը գեղեցիկ են այդքան" այն պատճառով, որ քո միջից` քո աչքերով, - Աստված է նայում այդ աստղերին...


Եթե լինի Աստված, ապա չհավատալս ո՞րն է, Սամ ջան։ 
Բայց ես չեմ ուզում փնտրել էդ Աստծուն, եթե կա ու չի ուզում ինձ իր մասին անձամբ իմաց տալ, ապա ես էլ չեմ ուզում իրեն փնտրել, հատկապես հատուկն ընդհանուրից բխեցնելու միջոցով։ 
Եթե կա Աստված, Սամ ջան, ապա նա չի կարող իմ մեջ լինել, քանի որ Աստված ասելով ես նախ հասկանում եմ մատերիայից անդին երևույթ։ Բացի այդ, եթե Աստված է իմ մեջ զմայլվում աստղերով, ապա իմ գոյությունը պարզապես իմաստազրկվում է, դառնում եմ ուղղակի դատարկ մատերիա, ինչը չեմ կարծում, որ հնարավոր է։ 
Ինձ համար հոգի չկա, որի միջոցով Աստված կապրեր իմ մեջ, այսինքն մարմինը (մատերիան) ուղղակի տաճար չէ։ Որքանով ես եմ հասկացել ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան հենց մատերիայի մեջ է,  մատերիայի անբաժանելի մի մասն է, որից գոյանում է հոգեկան աշխարհը։ 



> Իհա՛րկե!!!
> Եվ այստեղից, շատ կարևոր մի եզրակացություն.
> 
> "Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր կերպ և նմանությամբ" խոսքերը պետք է հասկանալ հետևյալ կերպ. Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն այն բանի համար, որպեսզի մարդը ստեղծի Աստծոն...
> 
> Համաձայն չե՞ս...


Սամ ջան, «Աստվածաշունը» ինձ համար հավատի աղբյուր չէ, ընդհակառակն, այնտեղ այնքան սուտ ու շան որդություն կա, որ ինձ ստիպում է հակադրվել իր գլխավոր իմաստի հետ, որը դու մեջ բերեցիր։ 
Ի դեպ, մեջ բերածդ շատ լուրջ հարց է ու խիստ սուբյեկտիվ, համենայնդեպս քո եզրակացությամբ պատասխանում ես, թե ինչո՞ւ գոյություն ունի տիեզերքը հարցին։ 




> Շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, Զաք ջան: Կարո՞ղ ես այս մասին խոսել... Ինչպե՞ս է նա մերժում Աստծո գոյությունը: Մենակ Մեֆի պես չասես. նրբորեն...


Նարեկացին իրոք շատ նրբորեն է արտահայտում իր անհավատությունը։ 
Նա մարդուն դասում է աննասուների շարքին, նսեմացնում է, ասում, որ մարդն ի բնե չար է, հետո մարդուն ու Աստծուն մեկ դարձնում, իսկ էստեղից հետևություն եմ անում, որ նա պարզապես չէր հավատում աստվածաշնչյան Աստծուն, ով միայն բարին է անում ու ամենասուրբ է։ 
Ընդհանրապես, Նարեկացին շատ հակասական է, շատ բնական, իսկ բնականը/բնությունը մերժում է Աստծուն։ 
«Մատեան Ողբերգության» մեջ շատ պարզ նկատելի է, որ Նարեկացու հավատը պարզապես պատրանք է, որ նա ավելի շատ գիտնական է, քան քահանա։ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մարդը մեռնելուց էնքան ա վախենում որ ինչ ասես կհորինի... է





> 


Մեֆը ճիշտ էր  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ես ասում եմ, որ գուցեև գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ պարադոքսալ Աստված, ով ուղղակիորեն հակադրված է բանականության հետ։ Ես չեմ մերժում նման Աստծո գոյության հավանականությունը, քանի որ շատ չեմ համարում նրա գոյությունը տիեզերքում


Աստծո պիտակներն այնքան են բազմազան և անհաշիվ, Զաք ջան, որքան մարդիկ` ամբողջ Տիեզերքում: Այսինքն, մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի համար Աստծված հենց այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ցանկանում է տեսնել: Եվ ինչու՞ չէ, "պարադոքսալ" Աստված էլ` շատ հնարավոր բան է... Եթե Աստված կարող է նույնիսկ "չլինել", պարադոքսալ լինելն ի՞նչ է, որ չլինի...

Ամենակարևորն այստեղ` Կամքի Ազատությունն է, - Աստծո ամենագլխավոր նվերը քեզ, Աստծո խոստումը քեզ, որ մեկ անգամ տալով, այլևս դրժել չի կարող: Եվ սա նշանակում է, որ քո Կյանքը, քո Տիեզերքը, քո Աստծոն դու ստեղծում ես այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ինքդ ես ցանկանում: Շատ թե քիչ, պարադոքսալ թե ամենաըմբռնելի, - ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքին է:




> Բայց մեկ է, կրկին ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում երևակայել, թե որը՞ կարող է լինել նրա գոյության իմաստը, երևակայի այդ գոյը կլինի ամբողջ տիեզերքում միակ իմաստից զուրկ գոյությունը։


Երկար-բարակ չկրկնվելու համար, առավել ևս, որ առանց դրա էլ արդեն դուրս ենք գալիս թեմայից, եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է այն, ինչ ասում ես, կարող ես կարդալ իմ "Ինչու չեկավ Աշխարհի Վերջը" պատմվածքը:




> Շատ անհեթեթ եմ համարում նրան փնտրելը, առավել ևս ինչ-որ բաների վերագրումը նրան, նաև խոսելը նրա անունից։


Ես էլ եմ շատ անհեթեթ համարում դա: Փնտրել կարելի է այն, ինչ կորցրել ես, իսկ Աստծոն, ըստ իս, անհնար է կորցնել: 
Մի շատ գեղեցիկ ասույթ կա այս մասին, լսե՞լ ես...
Մեռնելուց հետո մեկը մուննաթ է գալիս Աստծո վրա. "Դու ասում ես, որ ամբողջ կյանքումս ինձ ուղեկից ես եղել: Բայց հիմա, նայելով մեր ոտնահետքերին իմ կյանքում, շատ տեղերում ես մի այն մի զույգ ոտնահետքեր եմ տեսնում... Իսկ չէ՞ որ դրանք իմ կյանքի ամենադժվար պահերն էին... Եվ ու՞ր էիր Դու այդ ժամանակ...
"Սիրելիս, - պատասխանում է Աստված, - դրանք իմ ոտնահետքերն են: Այդ դժվար պահերին Ես քեզ գրկած էի տանում"...

Կամ էլ կարող ես հիշել հարյուր երեսուն... չեմ հիշում որերորդ սաղմոսը, որտեղ մոտավորապես ասվում է. "Ու՞ր կարող եմ քեզանից փախչել: Երկինք բարձրանամ, Դու այնտեց ես, դժոխք էլ իջնեմ, այնտեղ էլ ես Դու: Ծովի խորքերն իջնեմ` Դու ինձ կառաջնորդես; խավարի մեջ թաքնվեմ, մութս կլուսավորես, քանզի քեզ համար լույսն ու մութը նույն բանն են":
Իմ խոսքերով ասացի, մոտավորապես սա եմ հիշում: Իսկ հիշում եմ, որովհետև երբ հավատացյալներին հիշեցնում ես սա, իսկույն համ քրտնում են համ էլ խրտնում... Քանզի նրանք էլ քեզ պես չեն հավատում, որ, ինչպես Գրիգոր Տաթևացին է ասում, Աստված` ամենուր է:




> Եթե լինի Աստված, ապա չհավատալս ո՞րն է, Սամ ջան։ 
> Բայց ես չեմ ուզում փնտրել էդ Աստծուն, *եթե կա ու չի ուզում ինձ իր մասին անձամբ իմաց տալ,* ապա ես էլ չեմ ուզում իրեն փնտրել, հատկապես հատուկն ընդհանուրից բխեցնելու միջոցով։


Եթե համարում ես, որ Աստված ոչ թե ամենուր է և ամեն ինչ, այլ ամպի վրա նստած էն ջղային բիձեն, որին քեզ հրամցրել է ինձ ու քեզ համար ատելի կրոնը, իսկ դու, չհավատալով կրոնին, բայց և այնպես հավատացել ես այդպիսի Աստծո գոյուոթյան հնարավորությանը, - ուրեմն իհարկե, կարող ես նաև նեղանալ նրանից, որ նա քեզ հետ նամակագրական կապ չի հաստատել:
Այս հարցում ես ավելի համաձայն եմ վերևում հիշատակածս սաղմոսի տողերի հետ, ու նաև Թովմասի ավետարանի տողերի հետ, որտեղ ասվում է. "կտրիր ծառը, և Ես այնտեղ եմ; բարձրացրու քարը, և այնտեղ էլ Ինձ կգտնես"...
Իսկ հիշելով Հիսուսի խոսքերը. "Աստծո արքայիությունը փնտրիր քո ներսում", - շատ հեշտ կարելի է եղրակացնել, որ եթե ուզում ես Աստծոց լուր ստանալ, ուղղակի բացիր սրտիդ դռները...
Եվ նորից. կամքի ազատություն... :Smile: 




> Եթե կա Աստված, Սամ ջան, ապա նա չի կարող իմ մեջ լինել, քանի որ Աստված ասելով ես նախ հասկանում եմ մատերիայից անդին երևույթ։


Կրկնվում եմ, բայց... կամքի ազատություն... Եթե, ասենք, ցանկանայիր Աստված ասելով հասկանալ Ամեն Ինչ, - ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկներ:




> Բացի այդ, եթե Աստված է իմ մեջ զմայլվում աստղերով, ապա իմ գոյությունը պարզապես իմաստազրկվում է, դառնում եմ ուղղակի դատարկ մատերիա, ինչը չեմ կարծում, որ հնարավոր է։


Այդ դեպքում ձեզանից ամեն մեկը իր գործն է կատարում. դու` իմաստազրկում ես քեզ, իսկ Աստված` քեզ դարձնում է Աստված... :Tongue: 




> Ինձ համար հոգի չկա, որի միջոցով Աստված կապրեր իմ մեջ, այսինքն մարմինը (մատերիան) ուղղակի տաճար չէ։ Որքանով ես եմ հասկացել ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան հենց մատերիայի մեջ է,  մատերիայի անբաժանելի մի մասն է, որից գոյանում է հոգեկան աշխարհը։


Այսօր արդեն ապացուցված է, որ նույնիսկ ատոմի մեջ, ասածդ մատերիան` ատոմի շատ աննշան մասն է կազմում, իսկ հիմնական մասը` դատարկությունն է: Հարաբերականորեն եթե համարենք, որ ատոմի մեջ մատերիան` ֆուտբոլի գնդակի չափ է, ուրեմն ատոմն աբողջովին` դատարկության հետ միասին, պետք է ֆուտբոլի դաշտի չափ լինի: Իսկ դատարկության մասին ոչինչ պարզ չի առայժմ (գիտության համար): Կա մեկ հիպոթեզ ընդամենը. որ ասածդ ինֆորմացիան` հենց այդ դատարկության մեջ է:




> Սամ ջան, «Աստվածաշունը» ինձ համար հավատի աղբյուր չէ, ընդհակառակն, այնտեղ այնքան սուտ ու շան որդություն կա, որ ինձ ստիպում է հակադրվել իր գլխավոր իմաստի հետ, որը դու մեջ բերեցիր։


Աստվածաշնչի հարցով լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Բայց գլխավոր իմաստն այնտեղ չէ, որ պետք է փնտրել:




> Նարեկացին իրոք շատ նրբորեն է արտահայտում իր անհավատությունը։ 
> Նա մարդուն դասում է աննասուների շարքին, նսեմացնում է, ասում, որ մարդն ի բնե չար է, հետո մարդուն ու Աստծուն մեկ դարձնում, իսկ էստեղից հետևություն եմ անում, որ նա պարզապես չէր հավատում աստվածաշնչյան Աստծուն, ով միայն բարին է անում ու ամենասուրբ է։ 
> Ընդհանրապես, Նարեկացին շատ հակասական է, շատ բնական, իսկ բնականը/բնությունը մերժում է Աստծուն։ 
> «Մատեան Ողբերգության» մեջ շատ պարզ նկատելի է, որ Նարեկացու հավատը պարզապես պատրանք է, որ նա ավելի շատ գիտնական է, քան քահանա։


Այս մասին ժամանակին ասել եմ կարծիքս, Զաք ջան. համարում եմ, որ այդ հակասականությունը հետևանքն է այն բանի, որ նա Աստծո հետ զրույցը` ողբերգություն է համարել... Հա, նա կրկնում է անվերջ. "Սրտի խորքից խոսք Աստծո դեմ", - բայց ուրիշ ի՞նչ է "Մատեան Ողբերգության"-ը, եթե ոչ զրույց Աստծո հետ...
Եվ հենց այդ էր պատճառը, որ մեկ ուրիշ զրույց Աստծո հետ ես "Մատեան Երանության" անվանեցի... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեֆը ճիշտ էր


 :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Մուշու

Օ իմ աղոթող և հավատացյալ ազգ, կբացատրեք ինձ ի՞նչ է անում ձեր աղոթքը այս ծանր պահին: Եթե՞ չաղոթեք աստված չի օգնի, չի տեսնի ի՞նչ է կատրավում, թե՞ նստած սպասում է,  որ ազգի աղոթքը ավելի շատ  «like» կհավաքի, որ ըստ այդմ որոշի ում օգնել  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  Հետո էլ ասում են աթեիստներն են խեղդում իրեն աթեիզմի քարոզով, մարդկանց համոզում/ստիպում ուրանալ հավատը: Վերջի երկու օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ աղոթքի կոչ եմ կարդացել քան,  հավաստի տեղեկություն սահմանի վիճակի մասին: Ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա ու կարծում եմ ձեր աստվածը առանց ողբալի աղոթքի էլ կօգնի ձեզ:
Ուֆ ուֆ իմ չաթեիստ հալով չդիմացա ու աթեիստական մտորումներ թեմայում հասցրեցի բողոքել:

----------

John (03.04.2016), Sambitbaba (03.04.2016), Աթեիստ (03.04.2016), Ուլուանա (03.04.2016)

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Օ իմ աղոթող և հավատացյալ ազգ, կբացատրեք ինձ ի՞նչ է անում ձեր աղոթքը այս ծանր պահին: Եթե՞ չաղոթեք աստված չի օգնի, չի տեսնի ի՞նչ է կատրավում, թե՞ նստած սպասում է,  որ ազգի աղոթքը ավելի շատ  «like» կհավաքի, որ ըստ այդմ որոշի ում օգնել  Հետո էլ ասում են աթեիստներն են խեղդում իրեն աթեիզմի քարոզով, մարդկանց համոզում/ստիպում ուրանալ հավատը: Վերջի երկու օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ աղոթքի կոչ եմ կարդացել քան,  հավաստի տեղեկություն սահմանի վիճակի մասին: Ամեն ինչին չափ ու սահման կա ու կարծում եմ ձեր աստվածը առանց ողբալի աղոթքի էլ կօգնի ձեզ:
> Ուֆ ուֆ իմ չաթեիստ հալով չդիմացա ու աթեիստական մտորումներ թեմայում հասցրեցի բողոքել:


Հատուկ ձեզ համար կցանկանամ մի պատմություն մեջբերել Աստվածաշնչից. «Եվ Նա մի առակ ասաց նրանց այն բանի վերաբերյալ, թե ամեն ժամանակ պետք է աղոթել և չվհատվել… Ասելով՝ «Մի քաղաքում մի դատավոր կար, որ Աստծուց չէր վախենում և մարդկանցից չէր ամաչում: Եվ մի որբևայրի էլ կար նույն քաղաքում, որ նրա մոտ էր գնում ու ասում. «Իրավունքս պաշտպանիր իմ թշնամուց»: Եվ նա որոշ ժամանակ չկամեցավ, սակայն հետո իր մտքում ասաց. «Թեև Աստծուց չեմ վախենում և մարդկանցից չեմ ամաչում, բայց քանի որ այս որբևայրին հոգնեցնում է ինձ, պետք է նրա իրավունքը պաշտպանեմ, որպեսզի այլևս չգա և ինձ չանհանգստացնի»: Եվ Տերն ասաց. «Լսեցեք, թե անիրավ դատավորը ինչ է ասում: Իսկ Աստված, ինչքան էլ համբերող լինի, միթե՞ Իր ընտրյալների համար արդարությունը չիտի չպաշտպանի, որոնք գիշեր ու ցերեկ աղաղակում են Իրեն: Ասում եմ ձեզ, թե Նա շուտով նրանց իրավունքը կպաշտպանի: Բայց երբ Մարդու Որդին գա, արդյոք հավատ կգտնի՞ երկրի վրա»: 
Խնդիրը գիտես ինչումն է, որ մենք Աստծուն հիշում ենք միայն մեր նեղությունների մեջ: Բայց համենայն դեպս գովելի է, որ գոնե այդ ժամանակ կարողանում ենք հիշել: Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք. համացանցը իրոք այդ օրերին ողողված էր աղոթքի կոչերով: Իսկ վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ եք հիշում, որ ազգովի, այդքան համախմբված աղաղակենք Աստծուն: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ձեր հարցին, թե արդյոք ինչ է անում մեր այդ աղոթքը, ապա կցանկանամ հիշեցնել այն դեպքը, որ երբ առաջին գիշերը նրանք հարձակվեցին մեր դիրքերի վրա և նռնակներ նետեցին մի վաշտի վրա, թեկուզ և մի քանի հոգի զոհվեցին, բայց մեծամասնությունը կարողացան ողջ մնալ: Կամ, երբ գրավեցին մեր դիրքերը, հենց հաջորդ օրը մեծ մասը կարողացանք հետ վերադարձնել: Իսկ ինչպես շատերս գիտենք, որ երբ նրանք փորձեցին օգտագործել սմերչ կոչվող ծանր հրետանին, որը շատ մեծ ավերածություն կարող էր մեզ պատճաել, նրանց մոտ մեղմ ասաց դա չհաջողվեց: իսկ եթե աղոթքի կոչերի փոխարեն կարդայինք հավաստի տեղեկություն սահմանի վիճակի մասին, ինչ պետք է փոխվեր. ընդամենը մեր սուքը պետք է փոխվեր ավելի ծանր սքի և մեր ատելությունը առ թուրքերի պետք է բազմապատկվեր: Իսկ աղոթքները մեզ հույս են ներշնչում. հույս այն բանի հանդեպ, որ Աստված ՇՈՒՏՈՎ մեր իրավունքը պետք է պաշտպանի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խնդիրը գիտես ինչումն է, որ մենք Աստծուն հիշում ենք միայն մեր նեղությունների մեջ: Բայց համենայն դեպս գովելի է, որ գոնե այդ ժամանակ կարողանում ենք հիշել: Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք. համացանցը իրոք այդ օրերին ողողված էր աղոթքի կոչերով: Իսկ վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ եք հիշում, որ ազգովի, այդքան համախմբված աղաղակենք Աստծուն: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ձեր հարցին, թե արդյոք ինչ է անում մեր այդ աղոթքը, ապա կցանկանամ հիշեցնել այն դեպքը, որ երբ առաջին գիշերը նրանք հարձակվեցին մեր դիրքերի վրա և նռնակներ նետեցին մի վաշտի վրա, թեկուզ և մի քանի հոգի զոհվեցին, բայց մեծամասնությունը կարողացան ողջ մնալ: Կամ, երբ գրավեցին մեր դիրքերը, հենց հաջորդ օրը մեծ մասը կարողացանք հետ վերադարձնել: Իսկ ինչպես շատերս գիտենք, որ երբ նրանք փորձեցին օգտագործել սմերչ կոչվող ծանր հրետանին, որը շատ մեծ ավերածություն կարող էր մեզ պատճաել, նրանց մոտ մեղմ ասաց դա չհաջողվեց: իսկ եթե աղոթքի կոչերի փոխարեն կարդայինք հավաստի տեղեկություն սահմանի վիճակի մասին, ինչ պետք է փոխվեր. ընդամենը մեր սուքը պետք է փոխվեր ավելի ծանր սքի և մեր ատելությունը առ թուրքերի պետք է բազմապատկվեր: Իսկ աղոթքները մեզ հույս են ներշնչում. հույս այն բանի հանդեպ, որ Աստված ՇՈՒՏՈՎ մեր իրավունքը պետք է պաշտպանի:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ... Հարցին այս կերպ մոտենալն արդեն իսկ վատ չէ, կարծում եմ. լիքը պոզիտիվ կա մեջը: Վերջիվերջո բոլորովին էլ վատ չի, որ Աստված կանգնած է ճշմարտության և արդարության համար պայքարողների թիկունքում: 
Բայց ես հարցին քիչ այլ կերպ եմ նայում:
Ես համարում եմ, որ իմ հասկացած Աստված միշտ էլ կանգնած է ճշմարտության և արդարության համար պայքարողների թիկունքում, անկախ այն բանից, աղոթում ենք մենք թե ոչ: Եթե դու սիրում ես քո զավակին, դրա համար դու սպասու՞մ ես նրանից ինչ-որ փոխհատուցում... Իհարկե, ոչ, ճի՞շտ է: Աստված էլ ճիշտ նույնպես է վարվում, նրան էլ ոչինչ քեզանից պետք չէ, ոչ հավատ, ոչ աղոթք... Նա ուղղակի սիրում է քեզ և միայն այդ պատճառով է մեջքիդ կանգնած, այլ ոչ որովհետև աղոթում ես կամ ոչ: Իսկ աղոթքը... աղոթքն իրոք որ շատ կարևոր ու լավ բան է: Բայց դա` մարդու համար է, այլ ոչ Աստծո: Աղոթքը համախմբում ու կուտակում է համամարդկային էներգետիկայի դրական լիցքերը: Իսկ այդ կուտակումը` այ, սա է, ինձ թվում է, ամենակարևորը, և սրա մեջ է հենց, որ խառն է Աստծո մատը: Պարզեմ. առանց Աստծո, ասենք, երեք հատ տասը հավասար է երեսունի, իսկ Աստծո միջամտությամբ` երեք հատ տասը հավասար է հազարի: Չմոռանանք, որ խոսում էինք էներգիայի կուտակման մասին:

Էնթոնի Դե Մելլոյի մի պատմություն հիշեցի, կարծում եմ, տեղին է մեջբերելը...

*ԹԵ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԷՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՕԳՆՈՒՄ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՆ*

Գյուղի քահանան սուրբ մարդ էր: Դժվար րոպեին մարդիկ միշտ նրա մոտ էին շտապում մի խորհուրդ ստանալու համար: Այդժամ նա առանձնանում էր ինչ-որ մի տեղ անտառում և կարդում էր իր կախարդական աղոթքը: Աստված միշտ լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:

Նրա մահից հետո մարդիկ, ընկնելով փորձանքի մեջ, սկսեցին դիմել նրան փոխարինողին, որը սուրբ մարդ չէր, բայց գիտեր այն խորհրդավոր տեղն անտառում և գիտեր կախարդական աղոթքը: Նա ասում էր. “Տեր Աստված, Դու գիտես, որ ես սուրբ չեմ: Բայց չէ՞ որ Դու այդ պատճառով իմ համագյուղացիներին փորձանքի մեջ չես թողնի: Լսիր աղոթքս և եկ օգնության”: Աստված լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:

Երբ այս քահանան էլ մահացավ, գյուղացիները սկսեցին գնալ նրա հետնորդի մոտ, որը գիտեր միայն կախարդական աղոթքը, բայց չգիտեր այն գաղտնի տեղն անտառում: Նա ասում էր. “Աստված, մի՞թե տեղը Քեզ համար ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունի: Մի՞թե յուրաքանչյուր տեղ այս երկրի վրա սրբություն չի ձեռք բերում հանուն Քո ներկայության: Լսիր իմ աղոթքը և եկ օգնության”: Եվ նորից Աստված լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:

Երբ քահանան մահացավ, դժվար րոպեին մարդիկ գնում էին նրա հետնորդի մոտ, որը չգիտեր խորհրդավոր տեղն անտառում և չգիտեր գաղտնի աղոթքը: Նա ասում էր. “Մի՞թե ինչ-որ թախանձանքներ կարող են գերազանցել սրտի ցավը: Լսիր իմ աղոթքը և եկ օգնության”: Եվ նորից Աստված լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:

Երբ այս վերջինն էլ մահացավ, ծանր րոպեներին մարդիկ սկսեցին դիմել արդեն նրան փոխարինողին: Այս քահանան հույսն ավելի շատ դնում էր փողի, այլ ոչ աղոթքի վրա: Նա ասում էր Աստծոն. “Ի՞նչ Աստված ես դու, եթե հեշտորեն կարող ես լուծել բոլոր խնդիրները, որոնք ինքդ էլ ծնել ես, բայց հրաժարվում ես մատդ անգամ շարժել, քանի դեռ մենք չենք սկսել շողոքորթել, քծնել և աղաչել քեզ: Իհարկե, դու կարող ես վերաբերվել մարդկանց այնպես, ինչպես կքմահաճես”: Դրանից հետո նա անմիջապես անցնում էր բուն հարցին:

Եվ նորից Աստված լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:

----------


## Սամվել Հարությունյան

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ... Հարցին այս կերպ մոտենալն արդեն իսկ վատ չէ, կարծում եմ. լիքը պոզիտիվ կա մեջը: Վերջիվերջո բոլորովին էլ վատ չի, որ Աստված կանգնած է ճշմարտության և արդարության համար պայքարողների թիկունքում: 
> Բայց ես հարցին քիչ այլ կերպ եմ նայում:
> Ես համարում եմ, որ իմ հասկացած Աստված միշտ էլ կանգնած է ճշմարտության և արդարության համար պայքարողների թիկունքում, անկախ այն բանից, աղոթում ենք մենք թե ոչ: Եթե դու սիրում ես քո զավակին, դրա համար դու սպասու՞մ ես նրանից ինչ-որ փոխհատուցում... Իհարկե, ոչ, ճի՞շտ է: Աստված էլ ճիշտ նույնպես է վարվում, նրան էլ ոչինչ քեզանից պետք չէ, ոչ հավատ, ոչ աղոթք... Նա ուղղակի սիրում է քեզ և միայն այդ պատճառով է մեջքիդ կանգնած, այլ ոչ որովհետև աղոթում ես կամ ոչ: Իսկ աղոթքը... աղոթքն իրոք որ շատ կարևոր ու լավ բան է: Բայց դա` մարդու համար է, այլ ոչ Աստծո: Աղոթքը համախմբում ու կուտակում է համամարդկային էներգետիկայի դրական լիցքերը: Իսկ այդ կուտակումը` այ, սա է, ինձ թվում է, ամենակարևորը, և սրա մեջ է հենց, որ խառն է Աստծո մատը: Պարզեմ. առանց Աստծո, ասենք, երեք հատ տասը հավասար է երեսունի, իսկ Աստծո միջամտությամբ` երեք հատ տասը հավասար է հազարի: Չմոռանանք, որ խոսում էինք էներգիայի կուտակման մասին:
> 
> Էնթոնի Դե Մելլոյի մի պատմություն հիշեցի, կարծում եմ, տեղին է մեջբերելը...
> 
> *ԹԵ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԷՐ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՕԳՆՈՒՄ ԳՅՈՒՂԻՆ*
> 
> Գյուղի քահանան սուրբ մարդ էր: Դժվար րոպեին մարդիկ միշտ նրա մոտ էին շտապում մի խորհուրդ ստանալու համար: Այդժամ նա առանձնանում էր ինչ-որ մի տեղ անտառում և կարդում էր իր կախարդական աղոթքը: Աստված միշտ լսում էր այդ աղոթքը և օգնում էր գյուղին:
> ...


Դու հարցնում ես ինչու ո՞չ. Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ Սամ ջան. քանի որ Աստված մեզ ստեղծել է, որ Իրեն երկրպագենք՝ ինչպես Ինքն է ասում Իր խոսքում.  Իսկ ուրիշ տեղ ասում է՝ կանչիր Ինձ և Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ… Որպեսզի ավելի հասկանալի լինի ասածս, փորձեմ մատչելի օրինակով բացատրել. Դու ունես հայր՝ ով քեզ շատ է սիրում և միշտ քո թիկունքին կանգնած է՝ քո ամեն մի դժվարության պահին. Բայց ինչ ես կարծում, նա իրեն ինչպես կզգա, եթե դու իրեն հիշես միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դժվարության մեջ լինես. Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դու հիշես իրեն, երբ իր կարիքը ունես՝ երբ ինքը քեզ պետք է… Իսկ ու՞ր մնաց նրա հետ զրուցելը, շփվելը, ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իր խոսքին հնազանդվելը, ասելը՝ թե սիրում ես իրեն՝ թե՛ խոսքերով և թե՛ գործերով… Իհարկե, ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ քո հայրը՝ իր արածների դիմաց քեզնից ոչինչ չի պահանջում, բայց ակնկալում է… Գիտես Սամ, միգուցե դու պետք է Աստծուն ճանաչես ոչ թե այնպես, ինչպես պատկերացնում ես, այլ այնպես, ինչպես Նա ներկայանում է… Ի վերջո, կրոնը՝ որը քեզ համար այդքան անընդունելի է, միգուցե հենց նրանից է առաջանում, որ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են Աստծուն այնպես, ինչպես հուշում են իրենց պատկերացումները… Իսկ այդ պատմությունը… Դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ Աստծո մոտ կան կախարդական խոսքեր, կախարդական տեղեր…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դու հարցնում ես ինչու ո՞չ. Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ Սամ ջան. քանի որ Աստված մեզ ստեղծել է, որ Իրեն երկրպագենք՝ ինչպես Ինքն է ասում Իր խոսքում.  Իսկ ուրիշ տեղ ասում է՝ կանչիր Ինձ և Ես քեզ կպատասխանեմ… Որպեսզի ավելի հասկանալի լինի ասածս, փորձեմ մատչելի օրինակով բացատրել. Դու ունես հայր՝ ով քեզ շատ է սիրում և միշտ քո թիկունքին կանգնած է՝ քո ամեն մի դժվարության պահին. Բայց ինչ ես կարծում, նա իրեն ինչպես կզգա, եթե դու իրեն հիշես միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դժվարության մեջ լինես. Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դու հիշես իրեն, երբ իր կարիքը ունես՝ երբ ինքը քեզ պետք է… Իսկ ու՞ր մնաց նրա հետ զրուցելը, շփվելը, ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իր խոսքին հնազանդվելը, ասելը՝ թե սիրում ես իրեն՝ թե՛ խոսքերով և թե՛ գործերով… Իհարկե, ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ քո հայրը՝ իր արածների դիմաց քեզնից ոչինչ չի պահանջում, բայց ակնկալում է… Գիտես Սամ, միգուցե դու պետք է Աստծուն ճանաչես ոչ թե այնպես, ինչպես պատկերացնում ես, այլ այնպես, ինչպես Նա ներկայանում է… Ի վերջո, կրոնը՝ որը քեզ համար այդքան անընդունելի է, միգուցե հենց նրանից է առաջանում, որ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են Աստծուն այնպես, ինչպես հուշում են իրենց պատկերացումները… Իսկ այդ պատմությունը… Դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ Աստծո մոտ կան կախարդական խոսքեր, կախարդական տեղեր…


Ես թեմայում աստծու մասին զրուցելը համարժեք ա ի ծնե որբի հետ հոր մասին զրուցելուն։

----------

John (27.04.2016), Sambitbaba (28.04.2016), Մուշու (27.04.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ունես հայր՝ ով քեզ շատ է սիրում և միշտ քո թիկունքին կանգնած է՝ քո ամեն մի դժվարության պահին. Բայց ինչ ես կարծում, նա իրեն ինչպես կզգա, եթե դու իրեն հիշես միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դժվարության մեջ լինես. Ավելի կոնկրետ՝ դու հիշես իրեն, երբ իր կարիքը ունես՝ երբ ինքը քեզ պետք է… Իսկ ու՞ր մնաց նրա հետ զրուցելը, շփվելը, ժամանակ անցկացնելը, իր խոսքին հնազանդվելը, ասելը՝ թե սիրում ես իրեն՝ թե՛ խոսքերով և թե՛ գործերով…


Այ մարդ, հորս հետ ինչքան ուզում եմ խոսել, նստում հետս զրուցում ա, քննարկում ա, հարցերիս պատասխանում ա, օգնություն ա առաջարկում, կատակներիս վրա ծիծաղում ա, մտահոգություններս կիսում ա։ Նույնիսկ երբ վրաս ջղայնացած ա լինում, նորից նստում հետս խոսում ա։

Իսկ Աստծու հետ ինչքան խոսում ես, մարդւ զբաղված ա, լիքը հոգսեր ունի, քեզ չի կարա պատասխանի։ Ինքը մենակ մոլեռանդ հավատացյալների հետ ա խոսում, էն էլ զուտ վերջիններիս վստահեցմամբ, որտև ես մենակ ասենք ծառի ճյուղի ջարդվել եմ տեսնում, իսկ իրանք ասում են էդ վերևից պատասխան էր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

John (27.04.2016), S.L.V. (11.09.2016), Աթեիստ (27.04.2016), Մուշու (27.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (28.04.2016)

----------


## Արմեն3

Շատ պատահական գտա այս ֆորումը ու կուզենամ մի քանի բան գրել:
Հավատը դա շատ լայն հասկացողություն է ու շահագործելով այդ բառը ասել,որ ամեն մարդ էլ ունի հավատ նույնիսկ աթեիստները,սխալ է:Բնակնաբար երբ խոսքը գնում է կրոնի մասին,մենք խոսում ենք հավատ առ աստված հասկացողության մասին,որտեղ աստված դա,տարբեր մարդկանց խմբերի համար որոշ տարբերություններով,մի գերբնական ուժ է:Ու սա համեմատել օրինակ չիգիտեմ հավատ սեփական ուժերի,հավատ լավ ապագայի հետ,սխալ է:Արդյո՞ք հավատը ապացուցվելու կարիք ունի:Եթե այն միայն սուբյեկտիվ երևույթ է բնականաբար ոչ։Ես շատ բաների կարող եմ հավատալ իմ գլխում և դա իմ համար «իրականություն» լինի։Բայց աստված,հավատացյալների ճնշող մեծամասնության համար,դա ուղակի սուբյեկտիվ երևույթ չի։Իսկ երբ դու քո սուբյեկտիվ պատկերացումները,տվյալ դեպքում աստծուն,մտցնում ես օբյեկտիվ դաշտ ու ցույց ես տալիս նրան որպես իրականության մի մաս,բացատրում ես շատ ու շատ երևույթներ աստծո գործոնով,այդ դեպքում դու արդեն ապացուցելու խնդիր ունես։Իսկ վիճել նրա մասին,որ ապացուցել պետք է ինչ որ բանի լինելը ոչ թե չլինելը,անիմաստ է։Գիտությունը չի կարող փաստեր ներկայացնել աստծո չգոյության մասին,ոնց որ և բոլոր միֆական կերպարների չգոյության մասին,բայց դա ոչինչով չի ապացուցում վերջիններիս լինելիությունը։
Ի՞նչ է նշանակաում մտորել կրոնի մասին։Եթե աղոթելը,եկեղեցի գնալը,տանը սրբապատկերներ հավաքելը և այլն(եթե խոսում ենք քրիստոնյաների մասին) չի համարվում կրոնի մասին «մտորել»,ուրեմն լավ,աթեիստները կրոնի մասին ավելի շատ են մտորում։Իսկ ընդհանրապես ինչ որ բանի շուրջ շատ մտորելը գալիս է ոչ թե աթեիստ լինել կամ չլինելուց այլ մարդու տեսակից։Կան աթեիստներ որոնք երբեք չեն էլ խոսում կրոնի ու հավատի մասին,ոնց որ և կան մարդիկ որոնք չեն խոսում աշխարում տեղ գտած շատ երևույթների մասին։Ես չեմ փորձում ասել որ մի տեսակը ավելի լավ է քան մյուսը, ուղակի ասում եմ որ տարբեր են։Ես խոսում եմ կրոնի մասին ոնց որ և շատ ուրիշ երևույթների մասին որոնք ծնում են անհանդուրժողականություն,բռնություն,ագրեսիա,դաժանություն և այլն։Ես ինքս դեմ չեմ յուրաքանչյուր բանի որը չի վնասում ուրիշներին,հակառակ իրանց կամքին։

----------

John (28.04.2016), Sambitbaba (28.04.2016), Աթեիստ (28.04.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես թեմայում աստծու մասին զրուցելը համարժեք ա ի ծնե որբի հետ հոր մասին զրուցելուն։


 :LOL:  Համաձայն եմ լրիվ, բրո...
Բայց Սամվելն իր հարցերն այստեղ է տալիս, դե, ես էլ ստիպված եմ այստեղ պատասխանել...
Լավ: Հեսա նրա հարցը կտանեմ "Կրոնական մտորումներ", - թող գա այնտեղ, որ քո գլուխը չտանենք...
Բայց եթե դու էլ կուզես գալ, համեցիր... :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.04.2016), Մուշու (28.04.2016)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Արէա ջան, ես վաղուց չեմ նեղանում արդեն... Ոչ ոքուց և ոչնչից:


Դժվար է հավատալ )

----------


## S.L.V.

> իրականության բացատրությունը գիտությունն ա... ես էլ շատ գրքեր կարամ ասեշ որ հակառակն ա պնդում... էս ա էսօրվա հավաստիության... գիտական բացատրություն... եթե չկա ուրեմն դա քո անձնական հավատքն ա... կարաս հավատաս ինչքան ուզես...
> 
> փաստորեն դու ես վերցնովին եղել..


Կախվածա նրանից թե ինչա քեզ համար իրականությունը

----------


## S.L.V.

> Խիղճն ա... ըստ աթեիստների...
> 
> միայն թե քո իսկ տված հարցը ճիշտ կարդա ու հասկացի, լա՞վ...
> 
> եթե քո համար ուրիշ բան ա, դու էլ բացատրի... ես ինչի՞ պտի քո երևակայության արդյունքներին բացատրություն տամ...


Հնարավոր է որոշ աթեիստների համար: Իմ համար դա ընդամենը հորինված հասկացողությունա ու տենց կմնա էնքան ժամանակ քանի ինձ ինչ-որ մեկը չի մատնանշել որ այ էսի կամ էնի հոգինա:

Հ.գ. աթեիստներին ընդհանրացնել նշանակումա աթեիզմից կրոն սարքել: Աթեիստներն ազատ են աշխարհայացքի հարցում ու աթեիստներին ընդամենը մի բանա միավորում - ժխտումը գերբնականի ու աստծո մասին հասկացողությունների

----------

Աթեիստ (15.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դժվար է հավատալ )


Հուսով եմ, գոնե անհնար չէ... :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ:  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աթեիստներն ազատ են աշխարհայացքի հարցում...


Չէի ասի... Աթեիստն անհնար է համարում իր և Աստծո համատեղ գոյությունն օրինակ, չհաշված հազար ու մի այլ բաներ: Այսինքն, նա սահմանափակում է իրեն միայն առանց Աստծո տարածության մեջ: Իսկ մի՞թե կարելի է նման սահմանափակ աշխարհայացքն ազատ աշխարհայացք համարել...




> աթեիստներին ընդամենը մի բանա միավորում - ժխտումը գերբնականի ու աստծո մասին հասկացողությունների


Պարտադիր չէ: Մեր ամենաթունդ աթեիստը` ում անունն անգամ Աթեիստ է, - շատ էլ համերաշխ ապրում է գերբնականի հետ, բայց ժխտում է Աստծո գոյությունը: :Wink: 

Մենակ թե նորից չասես, թե դժվար է հավատալ, - իրեն հարցրու... :Smile:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Հուսով եմ, գոնե անհնար չէ...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ:


Անհնարին ոչինչ չկա  ՃՃ


Շնորհակալություն ))

----------


## S.L.V.

> Չէի ասի... Աթեիստն անհնար է համարում իր և Աստծո համատեղ գոյությունն օրինակ, չհաշված հազար ու մի այլ բաներ: Այսինքն, նա սահմանափակում է իրեն միայն առանց Աստծո տարածության մեջ: Իսկ մի՞թե կարելի է նման սահմանափակ աշխարհայացքն ազատ աշխարհայացք համարել...
> 
> 
> Պարտադիր չէ: Մեր ամենաթունդ աթեիստը` ում անունն անգամ Աթեիստ է, - շատ էլ համերաշխ ապրում է գերբնականի հետ, բայց ժխտում է Աստծո գոյությունը:
> 
> Մենակ թե նորից չասես, թե դժվար է հավատալ, - իրեն հարցրու...


Ամենաթունդը հարաբերականա, չեմ կարծում որ ինձանից ավելի անհավատ մեկը կա  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամենաթունդը հարաբերականա, չեմ կարծում որ ինձանից ավելի անհավատ մեկը կա


Դա էլ` աթեիստների մեջ շատ ընդունված համոզմունք է... Ես էլ ժամանակին համոզված էի դրանում: :Yes:

----------


## S.L.V.

> Դա էլ` աթեիստների մեջ շատ ընդունված համոզմունք է... Ես էլ ժամանակին համոզված էի դրանում:


Այս հարցում չեմ վիճի )))

----------

Sambitbaba (15.05.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> "2005 հուլիսին գիտությանը չմնաց ոչինչ, քան սեղմել իր վաղեմի թշնամու ձեռքը. հեղինակավոր "Սայենս" ամսագիրն իր հիմնավորման 125-րդ տարեդարձի կապակցությամբ հրատարակեց 125 բաց հարցեր, որոնց գիտությունը դեռևս չի պատասխանել: Առաջին երկուսը սրանք էին.
> 
> * Ինչի՞ց է կազմավորվել Տիեզերքը:
> * Ո՞րն է գիտակցության բիոլոգիական հիմքը:
> 
> Երկրագնդի վրա գիտության երկուհարյուրամյա հաղթական շքերթից և այդ բնագավառում հսկայական նվաճումներից հետո դժվարությամբ ես հավատում, որ  ոչ ոք նույնիսկ չի էլ մոտեցել այս հարցերի պատասխաններին; ըստ էության, վերջին հետազոտությունները միայն կրկնապատկեցին այդ հանելուկը: Ինչպես մենք գիտենք, ատոմները, որոնցից կազմված են բոլոր տեսանելի աստղերն ու գալակտիկաները, կազմում են տիեզերական տարածքի ընդամենը 0,01%-ը: Մոտավորապես 4% հատկացված է տեսանելի ատոմներին` միջ-աստղային փոշուն և ջրածնի ու հելիումի չկապակցված ատոմներին: "Նյութի" մնացած 96%-ը հանդես է գալիս որպես ոչ ատոմարային և Տիեզերքի հիմնական` ձգողականության և լույսի արագության օրենքներին, չի ենթարկվում: Հետևաբար, տեսանելի աշխարհի չափանիշներով` դա նյութ չէ: 
> 
> *Ասել, թե ֆիզիկան ամփոփիչ բացատրություն է տալիս տարածության և ժամանակի ֆենոմենին, նույնն է, ինչ ասել, որ 4%-անոց տեսողություն ունեցող մարդը լիակատար տեսնում է իր առջև փռված ամբողջ բնապատկերը*": 
> 
> Դիպակ Չոպրա


Եթե ամեն ինչ իրոք այսպես է, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ենք որևէ բան հերքում... ընդամենը 4%-անոց տեսողությամբ...:o

----------

Micke (10.09.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Եթե ամեն ինչ իրոք այսպես է, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ենք որևէ բան հերքում... ընդամենը 4%-անոց տեսողությամբ...


Սամ ջան, ուզում ես հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ իրավունքով ենք հերքում Աստծուն։

----------


## Micke

Չուկ շատ պրիմիտիվ ես գրել: Թե էլի թրոլլինգ ես անում?

----------


## Micke

> Այ մարդ, հորս հետ ինչքան ուզում եմ խոսել, նստում հետս զրուցում ա, քննարկում ա, հարցերիս պատասխանում ա, օգնություն ա առաջարկում, կատակներիս վրա ծիծաղում ա, մտահոգություններս կիսում ա։ Նույնիսկ երբ վրաս ջղայնացած ա լինում, նորից նստում հետս խոսում ա։
> 
> Իսկ Աստծու հետ ինչքան խոսում ես, մարդւ զբաղված ա, լիքը հոգսեր ունի, քեզ չի կարա պատասխանի։ Ինքը մենակ մոլեռանդ հավատացյալների հետ ա խոսում, էն էլ զուտ վերջիններիս վստահեցմամբ, որտև ես մենակ ասենք ծառի ճյուղի ջարդվել եմ տեսնում, իսկ իրանք ասում են էդ վերևից պատասխան էր։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Դու տեսնում ես էն, ինչ ուզում ես տեսնել: Եթե թրոլլինգ չի, ապա շատ պրիմիտվ մտածելակերպ է: 
Ճյուղ, ֆլան-ֆստան...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ուզում ես հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ իրավունքով ենք հերքում Աստծուն։


Նաև Աստծոն, Զաք ջան... Աստծոն չհերքողներն էլ` հերքելու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ գտնում են հաստատ: Մեծ աշխարհ է, հերքելու լիքը բան կա...

Բայց եթե դու կոնկրետ Աստծոն հերքելը կբացատրեիր, - շատ ուրախ ու շնորհակալ կլինեի քեզանից, եղբայրս...

Հա, թույլ տուր հիշեցնել սկզբից, որ հերքում ենք, լավագույն դեպքում, ընդամենը 4% տեսողությամբ:

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց եթե դու կոնկրետ Աստծոն հերքելը կբացատրեիր, - շատ ուրախ ու շնորհակալ կլինեի քեզանից, եղբայրս...
> 
> Հա, թույլ տուր հիշեցնել սկզբից, որ հերքում ենք, լավագույն դեպքում, ընդամենը 4% տեսողությամբ:


Սամ ջան, Աստծո մասին պատկերացումը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու խոհեմ կլիներ եթե իր մեջ ընդգրկեր այդ «չորս տոկոս տեսողությունը» կամ գոնե դրա մեկ մասը։ Բայց էսօր հո պարզ է, որ սինթետիկ պատկերացումը կազմվել է շնորհիվ Երկրի զանազան երևույթների ներգործության, որոնք վերջին հաշվով իսկի փոշու հատիկ էլ չեն կազմում այդ «չորս տոկոս տեսողության» շրջանակում։ 
Բացի այս աստվածաշնչյան դրույթներում չի խոսվում դրանց ինքնին ճշմարիտ լինել-չլինելու մասին։ Դեռ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո մոտեցումները ճիշտ չեն, Սամ ջան, ներդաշնակ չեն բնության հարմոնիայի հետ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.09.2016)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու տեսնում ես էն, ինչ ուզում ես տեսնել: Եթե թրոլլինգ չի, ապա շատ պրիմիտվ մտածելակերպ է: 
> Ճյուղ, ֆլան-ֆստան...


Արդյո՞ք ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, թե՞ այն, ինչ ինձ ցույց է տալիս Աստված։ Գուցե ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվ եմ մտածում, իսկ գուցե դու շիմպանզեից ես առաջացել։ Հնարավոր է, որ ինձ չարքն է ուղարկել այստեղ։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվը խորն է, իսկ խորը՝ պրիմիտիվ է։ Գուցե Աստված բնությունն է, իսկ գուցե ինքը՝ Չարքը։ Գուցե դու, գուցե՝ ես։ Վաղը՝ նա, ում Աստված կոչեցինք։ Իսկ գուցե այն, ինչը հասցրել ենք  ճանաչել, ուսումնասիրել։ Այն 4 տոկոսը, որը երեկ չգիտեինք, ու կրոնն ասում էր «իսկի էդ չորսը չգիտեք, բայց պնդում եք, իսկ մենք չգիտենք, Ուրեմն պնդում ենք Աստված»։ Իսկ Սամը գրում ա գունավոր տառերով, ես՝ սև ու սպիտակ։ Իսկ դու չես գրում՝ մրոտում ես, մտքիդ եկած հակաճառանքն իմ գրածի մասին, առանց մտածելու, որ իմ աստվածաշնորհ ու սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա այս թեմայում մտորել ցանկացած բան, որ քո հավատավոր քիմքին հաճո չէ։ Ամեն։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

S.L.V. (12.09.2016), Աթեիստ (11.09.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Սամ, էդ 4%-ի պահը լուրջ չի։
2000 տարի առաջ մարդիկ ասում էին, եթե աստված չկա, բա կայծակը ո՞նց ա առաջանում։
Էսօր դու ասում ես, բա որ աստված չկա, բա էն 96% կազմող մուգ նյութն ի՞նչ ա։
Համբերի։ Շուտով կիմանանք ինչ ա)
Ի բարեբախտություն մեզ, հեքիաթների հավատացող-հավատացնողներից բացի, ուսումնասիրող մարդիկ էլ շատ կան, ու հեսա-հեսա գտնում են էդ անհայտ մասնիկները, բան չմնաց։

----------

S.L.V. (12.09.2016), Աթեիստ (11.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, Աստծո մասին պատկերացումը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու խոհեմ կլիներ եթե իր մեջ ընդգրկեր այդ «չորս տոկոս տեսողությունը» կամ գոնե դրա մեկ մասը։ Բայց էսօր հո պարզ է, որ սինթետիկ պատկերացումը կազմվել է շնորհիվ Երկրի զանազան երևույթների ներգործության, որոնք վերջին հաշվով իսկի փոշու հատիկ էլ չեն կազմում այդ «չորս տոկոս տեսողության» շրջանակում։ 
> Բացի այս աստվածաշնչյան դրույթներում չի խոսվում դրանց ինքնին ճշմարիտ լինել-չլինելու մասին։ Դեռ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո մոտեցումները ճիշտ չեն, Սամ ջան, ներդաշնակ չեն բնության հարմոնիայի հետ։


Եթե դու խոսում ես ուրիշների պատկերացման մասին, ուրեմն հա, Զաք ջան, կարող ես ասել ընդամենը, հետաքրքիր է քեզ, թե հետաքրքիր չի, - դե, մարդ են, ըմտրել են այդպիսի պատկերացումներ... Բայց եթե փորձես կազմել սեփական պատկերացումներդ, առանց որևէ դրույթների ու սինթեթիկայի, - այստեղ արդեն ամեն ինչ քեզանից է կախված. քո պատկերացումներն իրենց մեջ կարող են ընթգրկել թե 4, թե 444% հնարավոր ամեն ինչ:

Հիմնականում մարդկության պատկերացումներն Աստծո մասին իրենց մեջ ամփոփում են ոչ թե *կոնկրետ իր, անձի* պատկերացումներն Աստծո մասին և ոչ էլ կոնկրետ ինքն Աստված` լինի նա իրական թե անիրական: Մեր պատկերացումներն Աստծո մասին ամբողջովին կազմված են մեր գլխին բարդած *ուրիշների պատկերացումներից*, թե ինչ է Աստված...
Օքեյ, եկ հանգիստ թողնենք հավատացյալներին` նրանք հնազանդորեն իրենց վզին են բարդել ուրիշների պատկերացումները և հոժարակամ ապրում են ուրիշների պատկերացումներով, հիմա երջանիկ են դրանով թե ոչ, դա իրենց գործն է:
Բայց աթեիստնե՞րը... Չէ՞ որ աթեիստներն իրենց ազատ են համարում իրենց պատկերացումներում. ազատ հավատից, ազատ կրոնից, ազատ Աստծոց...
Զաք, Զաք, այդպե՞ս է արդյոք...
Եթե ես ու դու վերցնում ենք ուրիշի պատկերացումն ու. 
ես ընտրում եմ ընդունել ուրիշի պատկերացումը;
դու ընտրում ես հերքել ուրիշի պատկերացումը, -
մի՞թե մենք երկուսս էլ կախված չենք ՈՒՐԻՇԻ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄԻՑ... և ինչո՞վ ես դու ինձանից ավելի ազատ:
Չէ՞ որ իրականությանը մենք երկուսս էլ վերջին հաշվով չհասանք:
Մի՞թե մենք երկուսս էլ` ուրիշի պատկերացման գերիները չենք...

Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ աթիստները նույնքան միակողմանի են մոտենում հարցին, որքան հավատացյալները: 

Տես, հիանալի խոսքեր ես ասում հենց ինքդ. "_Դեռ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո մոտեցումները ճիշտ չեն, Սամ ջան, ներդաշնակ չեն բնության հարմոնիայի հետ։_" Հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն կլինեի հետդ, եթե չհամարեի, որ սխալներ ընդհանրապես չկան, բայց սա այլ հարց է, այնպես որ եկ համարենք, որ համաձայն եմ հարյուր տոկոսով: Եվ ուրեմն.
Ինչո՞վ է քեզանից ավելի լավը նա, ով վերցրել ու ինչ-որ մոտեցում է հորինել Աստծո մասին, որը բոլորովին  չի համապատասխանում իմ ու քո պատկերացրած բնության հետ ներդաշնակությանը: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարողացել է ստեղծել ինչ-որ մոտեցում, որը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, - ինչու՞ ուրեմն դու ինքդ չես կարող վերցնել ու ստեղծել մի այնպիսի մոտեցում, որը քեզ համար ավելի ներդաշնակ կլիներ և ընդունելի:

Չէ՞ որ, Զաք ջան, եթե լուրջ նայես հարցին, դու հերքում ես ոչ թե Իրական Աստծոն, քանզի դու Իրական Աստծոն դեռ չես էլ հասել, - դու հերքում ես աստվածաշնչյան Աստծոն, որն ինչ-որ մեկը (կամ ոմանք) հորինել ու փաթաթել է քո վզին... որն էլ պատնեշ է հանդիսացել քեզ համար, որպեսզի դու Իրականին այդպես էլ չհասնես...

Հիշում ես չէ՞, որ Աստված ինքը չէ Աստվածաշնչի հեղինակը...

Գուցէ հարցին պետք է մոտենալ ոչ թե. "Ես հերքում եմ Աստծոն, քանզի ինձ ասում են, որ Աստված այս է, այս է և այս, - իսկ ես չեմ ընդունում այդպիսի Աստծո;
Այլ. "Ինչպիսի՞ Աստծո ես չէի հերքի... կամ կընդունեի..." Եվ` սկսել թվարկել այն, ինչ ցանկանում ես. այսպիսի, այսպիսի, աիսպիսի... սկսել սեփական Իրական, Ներդաշնակ Աստծոն* կառուցել*...

Միայն թե չհարցնես հանկարծ, թե որն է այդ Իրական Աստված: Ես չգիտեմ, թե որն է Քո Իրական Աստված: Ես գիտեմ միայն Իմ Իրական Աստծո մասին: Եթե ես քեզ ասեմ իմի մասին, նորից կվերադառնանք կոտրված տաշտակին, քեզ համար դա նորից կլինի Ուրիշի Աստված...  Իսկ իմի մասին ինձ համար` ամենայն վստահությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ Նա ոչ միայն ներդաշնակ է ինձ հետ, բնության հետ, Տիեզերքի հետ, Ամենայն Գոյի հետ, -  այլև ինձ հետ, բնության հետ, Տիեզերքի հետ, Ամենայն Գոյի հետ` մի ամբողջականություն է կազմում: Եվ այդ Ամբողջականությունից դուրս` թվարկածներիցս որևէ մեկն ուղղակի անկարող է գոյություն ունենալ, նույնիսկ ինքն Աստված:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արդյո՞ք ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, թե՞ այն, ինչ ինձ ցույց է տալիս Աստված։ Գուցե ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվ եմ մտածում, իսկ գուցե դու շիմպանզեից ես առաջացել։ Հնարավոր է, որ ինձ չարքն է ուղարկել այստեղ։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվը խորն է, իսկ խորը՝ պրիմիտիվ է։ Գուցե Աստված բնությունն է, իսկ գուցե ինքը՝ Չարքը։ Գուցե դու, գուցե՝ ես։ Վաղը՝ նա, ում Աստված կոչեցինք։ Իսկ գուցե այն, ինչը հասցրել ենք  ճանաչել, ուսումնասիրել։ Այն 4 տոկոսը, որը երեկ չգիտեինք, ու կրոնն ասում էր «իսկի էդ չորսը չգիտեք, բայց պնդում եք, իսկ մենք չգիտենք, Ուրեմն պնդում ենք Աստված»։ Իսկ Սամը գրում ա գունավոր տառերով, ես՝ սև ու սպիտակ։ Իսկ դու չես գրում՝ մրոտում ես, մտքիդ եկած հակաճառանքն իմ գրածի մասին, առանց մտածելու, որ իմ աստվածաշնորհ ու սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա այս թեմայում մտորել ցանկացած բան, որ քո հավատավոր քիմքին հաճո չէ։ Ամեն։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Աստված` և Բնությունն է, և ինքը` Չարքը: Նաև` թե Ես Եմ, թե Դու Ես: Համ էլ Նա, Ում Վաղն Աստված Կկոչենք, նույնիսկ Նա, Ում Չենք Կոչի: Նաև այն, ինչը հասցրել ենք ճանաչել, ուսումնասիրել, ինչպես նաև առայժմ անճանաչելին: 4 տոկոսը,  400 տոկոսը, 4000 տոկոսը: Աստված` ամեն ինչ է, առանց բացառության: 

Ես բնութագրեցի Իմ Աստծոն, Արտ ջան, այն Աստծոն/Աստվածուհուն, որին ընտրել եմ ես: Սա է պատճառը, որ ես գունավոր տառերով եմ գրում: Ինքդ պատկերացրու. մի՞թե սև է բնությունը, Տիեզերքը, կյանքը, սերը... :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, էդ 4%-ի պահը լուրջ չի:


Արէա ջան,  էդ 4%-ի մասին` գիտությունը չի՞ ասողը: Ես ընդամենը ցիտատ եմ բերել, չէ՞: Չգիտեմ ինչի, քո էդ "լուրջ չի"-ն ինձ Բյուրին հիշեցրեց...




> 2000 տարի առաջ մարդիկ ասում էին, եթե աստված չկա, բա կայծակը ո՞նց ա առաջանում։
> Էսօր դու ասում ես, բա որ աստված չկա, բա էն 96% կազմող մուգ նյութն ի՞նչ ա։
> Համբերի։ Շուտով կիմանանք ինչ ա)
> Ի բարեբախտություն մեզ, հեքիաթների հավատացող-հավատացնողներից բացի, ուսումնասիրող մարդիկ էլ շատ կան, ու հեսա-հեսա գտնում են էդ անհայտ մասնիկները, բան չմնաց։


Նման փաստարկներ ինքս բավական հաճախ բերել եմ մեր վիճաբանություններում, - որ պետք չէ էսօրվա գիտելիքները որպես աքսիոմա ընդունել, քանզի վաղը լրիվ այլ բաներ ենք որպես աքսիոմա ընդունելու... :Smile: 
Ի տարբերություն ձեզ, հեքիաթների չհավատացող-չհավատացնողներիդ, կան նաև նրանք, ովքեր տեղյակ են, որ այսօր արդեն կան նրանք, ովքեր տեղյակ են, թե "էն 96% կազմող մուգ նյութն ինչ ա":
Իսկ դուք համբերեք, դուք էլ շուտով կիմանաք: :Wink: 
Շուտով ինչ-որ մեկը կհայտնաբերի հեծանիվ ու անունը կդնի, ասենք, կոկորդիլոս, - ու հիմա էլ մենք կսկսենք վիճել. դա էն հին հեծանի՞վն է, թե՞ նոր կոկորդիլոսը... :Tongue:

----------


## Micke

> Արդյո՞ք ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, թե՞ այն, ինչ ինձ ցույց է տալիս Աստված։ Գուցե ես տեսնում եմ այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվ եմ մտածում, իսկ գուցե դու շիմպանզեից ես առաջացել։ Հնարավոր է, որ ինձ չարքն է ուղարկել այստեղ։ Գուցե պրիմիտիվը խորն է, իսկ խորը՝ պրիմիտիվ է։ Գուցե Աստված բնությունն է, իսկ գուցե ինքը՝ Չարքը։ Գուցե դու, գուցե՝ ես։ Վաղը՝ նա, ում Աստված կոչեցինք։ Իսկ գուցե այն, ինչը հասցրել ենք  ճանաչել, ուսումնասիրել։ Այն 4 տոկոսը, որը երեկ չգիտեինք, ու կրոնն ասում էր «իսկի էդ չորսը չգիտեք, բայց պնդում եք, իսկ մենք չգիտենք, Ուրեմն պնդում ենք Աստված»։ Իսկ Սամը գրում ա գունավոր տառերով, ես՝ սև ու սպիտակ։ Իսկ դու չես գրում՝ մրոտում ես, մտքիդ եկած հակաճառանքն իմ գրածի մասին, առանց մտածելու, որ իմ աստվածաշնորհ ու սահմանադրական իրավունքն ա այս թեմայում մտորել ցանկացած բան, որ քո հավատավոր քիմքին հաճո չէ։ Ամեն։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Չուկ կարդում եմ գրածդ ներողամիտ ժպիտով, զի բլթոց է այն և պղպջակ: Գրածդ կլասիկ դեմագոգիա է, զի դեմագոգից դուրս կգա: Մրում եմ? Միգեցե: Քո կարծիքն է դա ու զուտ իմ իրավունքը` լավ եմ անում: Իսկ միգուցե մուրը ոչ թե իմ գրածն է, այլ քո կեղծ սրամիտ մտքերը? Քո ու քո նման մտածողների համար միգուցե ես մրում եմ: Իսկ մարդկանց մի ստվար զանգվածի հետաքրքրությունը համընկնում է իմ կարծիքին: Քո  գրածը սրամտության ու իմաստության ձև է առանց պարունակության:
Իհարկե կարող եմ գրածներդ կետ առ կետ հերքել, բայց գիտեմ որ անօգուտ ու պարապ զբաղմունք է, որովհետև միտքդ փակել ես նորն ընդունելու համար: Բայց հենց միտքդ պատրաստ լինի սովորելու, ձայն հանիր, կսկսենք ծննդոցից, պատրաստ եմ սենսեյդ դառնալ, եթե բավականաչափ հարգանք ցուցաբերես: 
Իսկ հիմա տողամիջում խցկածդ հեգնանքին պարզապես հեգնանքով եմ պատասխանում: 
Եղիր առողջ և պահպանիր քեզ (սա արդեն առանց հեգնանքի):

----------


## Արէա

Սամ, անլուրջը 4%-ը չի. բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ տիեզերքը հիմնականում բաղկացած է սև նյութից, որի բնույթը գիտնականները դեռ մինչև վերջ պարզել չեն կարողանում, բայց ինչի ուղղությամբ շատ ակտիվ գործողություններ են իրականացնում։
Անլուրջը դա աստծո հետ կապելն ա։ Այսինքն էն ինչ չգիտենք Աստծո գոյությու՞նն ա ապացուցում։ Կայծակի պես էլի։

----------

Sambitbaba (11.09.2016), Աթեիստ (11.09.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Մայք, սիրելիս, կուզեմ իմանալ, թե ինչու՞ այս՝ զուտ թրոլինգային գրառումիցս հետո դեն նետեցիր թրոլինգի վարկածդ։ Եթե ունես բուժման խնդիր, պատրաստ եմ ներդնել իմ համեստ ավանդը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Մայք, սիրելիս, կուզեմ իմանալ, թե ինչու՞ այս՝ զուտ թրոլինգային գրառումիցս հետո դեն նետեցիր թրոլինգի վարկածդ։ Եթե ունես բուժման խնդիր, պատրաստ եմ ներդնել իմ համեստ ավանդը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հա Չուկ ջան, էս քանի վախտա ոտքիս բութ մատի եղունգը թեքա  աճում, կարաս բուժես? 
Հա մեկել աչքերիս տակ մուգ պարկերի են առաջացել, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս?
Բա էս թրոլինգի պահը ոնց անենք?  Գոնե մի հատ նշան արա, որ հասկանանք, թե չէ ասածները լրիվ լուրջ եմ ընդունում:

----------


## Chuk

Դիմիր բժշկի։ Հավատա գիտությանը։ Մի աղոթիր։ Աղոթքը չի օգնելու։

Բայց ես ավելի լուրջ խնդիրների մասին էի հարցնում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց աթեիստնե՞րը... Չէ՞ որ աթեիստներն իրենց ազատ են համարում իրենց պատկերացումներում. ազատ հավատից, ազատ կրոնից, ազատ Աստծոց...
> Զաք, Զաք, այդպե՞ս է արդյոք...
> Եթե ես ու դու վերցնում ենք ուրիշի պատկերացումն ու. 
> ես ընտրում եմ ընդունել ուրիշի պատկերացումը;
> դու ընտրում ես հերքել ուրիշի պատկերացումը, -
> մի՞թե մենք երկուսս էլ կախված չենք ՈՒՐԻՇԻ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄԻՑ... և ինչո՞վ ես դու ինձանից ավելի ազատ:
> Չէ՞ որ իրականությանը մենք երկուսս էլ վերջին հաշվով չհասանք:
> Մի՞թե մենք երկուսս էլ` ուրիշի պատկերացման գերիները չենք...
> 
> Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ աթիստները նույնքան միակողմանի են մոտենում հարցին, որքան հավատացյալները:


Սամ ջան, իրոք կառուցվածքն այնպիսին է, որ այսօր դժվար է գտնել մարդիկ, որոնք իրոք բացարձակապես զերծ կլինեն Աստծուց, կրոնից և հավատքից։ Վերլուծելով վարքը, դատողությունների որակը անպայման կգտնվեն  քողարկված գաղափարներ, որոնց ակունքները կրոնական են, սակայն սա դեռ ինձ համար բավարար հիմք չէ, որպեսզի ասեմ հավատացյալն ու աթեիստը միևնույն արդյունքն են ստանում։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարցին միակողմանի մոտենալուն, Սամ ջան, ես այդտեղ արտառոց ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում։ Հասկանու՞մ ես, եղբայր, բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ մտածողության ֆունկցիաները նույնն են, հետևաբար պետք է հաստատեն կամ ժխտեն միևնույն սխեմայով, սակայն էստեղ տարբերակիչ հատկանիշ կա, այն որ պատկերացումներն են տարբեր, որոնք բացարձակապես չեն ենթադրում մեկ ուրիշի գաղափար։ Օրինակ ՝ շատերը Աստծո մասին դատում են աստիճանաբար, սկզբից համարում են, որ հնարավոր է գոյություն ունենա, այնուհետև որոշ պատկերացումներ երևակայության հաշվին սինթեզվում են ու գոյությունն ընդունվում է իբրև իրական, իսկ վերջում նույն երևակայության արդյունքում Աստված դիտվում է իբրև անհրաժեշտություն։ Նույն գործառույթի հաշվին մարդը կարող է դառնալ աթեիստ։ Սակայն կան մարդիկ, որոնք Աստծուն ժխտում են մտածողության մեկ այլ ֆունկցիայի միջոցով. օրինակ նայվում է հատկանիշի հարաբերությունը Աստծո նկատմամբ։ Ցավոք, եղբայր, հավատացյալների զգալի մասի մոտ այս ֆունկցիան կարծես թե գոյություն չունի համենայնդեպս չեն նկատում, որ ամենաարդարը չի կարող լինել արյան ծարավ, կամ ակներևաբար կեղծ դատողությունը չի կարող լինել հնարավոր։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է արդյունքներին, Սամ ջան, ապա ըստ իս աթեիստը ժխտելով Աստծուն կասեցնում է հետագա մոլորությունը, իսկ հավատացյալը շարունակում մնալ այդ ակներևաբար կեղծիքի մեջ։ 



> Գուցէ հարցին պետք է մոտենալ ոչ թե. "Ես հերքում եմ Աստծոն, քանզի ինձ ասում են, որ Աստված այս է, այս է և այս, - իսկ ես չեմ ընդունում այդպիսի Աստծո;
> Այլ. "Ինչպիսի՞ Աստծո ես չէի հերքի... կամ կընդունեի..." Եվ` սկսել թվարկել այն, ինչ ցանկանում ես. այսպիսի, այսպիսի, աիսպիսի... սկսել սեփական Իրական, Ներդաշնակ Աստծոն* կառուցել*...
> 
> Միայն թե չհարցնես հանկարծ, թե որն է այդ Իրական Աստված: Ես չգիտեմ, թե որն է Քո Իրական Աստված: Ես գիտեմ միայն Իմ Իրական Աստծո մասին: Եթե ես քեզ ասեմ իմի մասին, նորից կվերադառնանք կոտրված տաշտակին, քեզ համար դա նորից կլինի Ուրիշի Աստված...  Իսկ իմի մասին ինձ համար` ամենայն վստահությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ Նա ոչ միայն ներդաշնակ է ինձ հետ, բնության հետ, Տիեզերքի հետ, Ամենայն Գոյի հետ, -  այլև ինձ հետ, բնության հետ, Տիեզերքի հետ, Ամենայն Գոյի հետ` մի ամբողջականություն է կազմում: Եվ այդ Ամբողջականությունից դուրս` թվարկածներիցս որևէ մեկն ուղղակի անկարող է գոյություն ունենալ, նույնիսկ ինքն Աստված:


Սամ ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ է պետք Աստված։

----------


## Micke

> Դիմիր բժշկի։ Հավատա գիտությանը։ Մի աղոթիր։ Աղոթքը չի օգնելու։
> 
> Բայց ես ավելի լուրջ խնդիրների մասին էի հարցնում։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ինչա, թաքուն եկել ես մեր տուն ու տեսել, որ տանն ապտեչկա չունենք? 
Լավ թարգը տանք: Ուրիշ թեմաներում միգուցե հետաքրքիր է քո հետ շփվելը, բայց էս թեմայում բացի թրոլլինգից ուրիշ ռացիոնալ զրույց հետդ տանել չի լինում: 
Ասել եմ արդեն, որ քեզ լավ նայես? Մի խոսքով դրանից:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ, ջանիկ։

Բայց եթե ցանկանաս, մի օր կարող ենք իրար հետ զրուցել էս թեմայով։ Գուցե հասկանաս, թե ինչու և՛ տեղեկետվությամբ, և՛ ինտելեկտով չկաղողները սահմանափակվում են ղժժալով։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micke

> Լավ, ջանիկ։
> 
> Բայց եթե ցանկանաս, մի օր կարող ենք իրար հետ զրուցել էս թեմայով։ Գուցե հասկանաս, թե ինչու և՛ տեղեկետվությամբ, և՛ ինտելեկտով չկաղողները սահմանափակվում են ղժժալով։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Հիմարը հենվումա պատին: Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց պատը որոշումա տեղի տալ:
Լավ քո ասածնա "ջանիկ"

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, անլուրջը 4%-ը չի. բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ տիեզերքը հիմնականում բաղկացած է սև նյութից, որի բնույթը գիտնականները դեռ մինչև վերջ պարզել չեն կարողանում, բայց ինչի ուղղությամբ շատ ակտիվ գործողություններ են իրականացնում։
> Անլուրջը դա աստծո հետ կապելն ա։ Այսինքն էն ինչ չգիտենք Աստծո գոյությու՞նն ա ապացուցում։ Կայծակի պես էլի։


Արէա ջան, ես չասացի, որ ան-գիտությունն Աստծո գոյությունն է ապացուցում: Եվ ընդհանրապես, կարծես թե ապացուցելու մասին բան չէի ասել...
Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե մի բան չգիտենք, առավել ևս, եթե մեր չգիտեցածը` իրականության հիմնական մասն է կազմում, - ուրեմն ընդհանրապես ոչինչ հերքելու իրավունք չունենք:
Մի՞թե նույն բանն են ապացուցելը և չհերքելը... :Shok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սակայն կան մարդիկ, որոնք Աստծուն ժխտում են մտածողության մեկ այլ ֆունկցիայի միջոցով. օրինակ նայվում է հատկանիշի հարաբերությունը Աստծո նկատմամբ։ Ցավոք, եղբայր, հավատացյալների զգալի մասի մոտ այս ֆունկցիան կարծես թե գոյություն չունի համենայնդեպս չեն նկատում, որ ամենաարդարը չի կարող լինել արյան ծարավ, կամ ակներևաբար կեղծ դատողությունը չի կարող լինել հնարավոր։


Տես, Զաք ջան, նորից եկանք-հասանք նույն խնդրին` հենց այս մասին եմ ես անընդհատ ասում ախր...
"*կան մարդիկ, որոնք Աստծուն ժխտում են մտածողության մեկ այլ ֆունկցիայի միջոցով. օրինակ նայվում է հատկանիշի հարաբերությունը Աստծո նկատմամբ։*" Արդյո՞ք չի նշանակում ասածդ, որ.
 ոմանք, լսելով, որ Աստված "ամենաարդար" է, բայց "արյան ծարավ", հրաժարվում են հավատալ, որ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ այդպիսի Աստված և հերքում են նրան;
իսկ ոմանք,  լսելով, որ Աստված "ամենաարդար" է, բայց "արյան ծարավ", հնարավոր են համարում այդպիսի Աստծո գոյությունն ու հավատում են  դրան:

Ըստ իս, այս երկու փիլիսոփայություններն իրարից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում, ու ես ձեզ երկուսիդ էլ շատ պարզ հարց կտայի, նրանցից, որ պուճուր երեխեքն իրենց ծնողներին են տալիս. իսկ դուք երկուսդ ի՞նչ գիտեք, որ Աստված հենց այդպիսին է, որ մեկդ հավատում է, իսկ մյուսը հերքում: Եվ դուք երկուսդ էլ միայն մեկ պատասխան ունեք տվածս հարցին. մեզ այդ մասին ասել են: Իմ հաջորդ բնական հարցը. ո՞վ է ասել... Դուք երկուսդ. Հովարսի սիրած "Ած/շունչ" գիրքը, կամ նման մի բան... (ինչ էլ կայֆ անուն է դրել տնաշենը, "Ուրբաթ, 13" ֆիլմի հերոս Ֆրեդդիի դաժան մտքին արժանի. Ած/շունչ - "Ածելու շունչը". - բռռռ):

Ես այդպիսի փիլիսոփայությանը "Մհկա-փիլիսոփայություն" անունն եմ տվել, այսինքն` "Մի հատ կնիկ ասեց - փիլիսոփայություն"...

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ձեզ երկուսիդ էլ խաբել են, և Աստված բոլորովին էլ այդպիսին չէ...




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է արդյունքներին, Սամ ջան, ապա ըստ իս աթեիստը ժխտելով Աստծուն կասեցնում է հետագա մոլորությունը, իսկ հավատացյալը շարունակում մնալ այդ ակներևաբար կեղծիքի մեջ։


Այս ասածդ, Զաք ջան, աթեիստների հիմնական մոլորությունն է: Որովհետև, ժխտելով ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից քո վզին փաթաթած ինչ-որ միտք, դու, լավագույն դեպքում, ազատում ես քեզ այդ օտար մտքից, բայց դա քեզ մի քայլ անգամ առաջ չի տանում դեպի Իրականության ընկալումը:

Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ժխտել ինչ-որ բան` 4% գիտելիքներով... Դա նույնն է, ինչ մանկապարտեզի երեխան ժխտի լոգարիթմների գոյությունը:

Քեզ նույնպես հիշեցնեմ, որ ես ոչ մի բառով չեմ պնդում Աստծո գոյությունը: Ես ընդունում եմ, դու` ոչ, - դա ամեն մեկիս գործն է: 
Ես ասում եմ ուղղակի, որ եթե տեղյակ չես Ամբողջ Իրականությանը, ուրեմն իրավունք չունես հերքել այդ Ամբողջի ինչ-որ մասը: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե հերքածդ` այն չգիտեցածդ մասի մեջ է...




> Սամ ջան, իսկ ինչի՞ է պետք Աստված։


Գոնե, որ ամեն ինչի շառը նրա վրա գցենք... մեր չարության, մեր բարության, մեր դարդերի, մեր երջանկության... :Tongue: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Զաք ջան, ասեմ կարծիքս:

Աստված ոչ մի բանի պետք չէ, Աստված ուղղակի կա:

Ուրիշ հարց, թե ինչի ենք մե՞նք պետք... Բայց այս մասին էլ, անկարող եմ արտահայտվել ավելի լավ, քան արել է դա Գրիքոր Տաթևացին: Եվ այդ պատճառով թույլ տուր կրկնել ուղղակի նրա խոսքերը.
"Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի իրենով զմայլվի":

Ստացվում է, որ մենք Աստծոն պետ ենք որպես հայելի: Որ մեր մեջ Նա տեսնի իրեն և հիանա: :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Տես, Զաք ջան, նորից եկանք-հասանք նույն խնդրին` հենց այս մասին եմ ես անընդհատ ասում ախր...
> "*կան մարդիկ, որոնք Աստծուն ժխտում են մտածողության մեկ այլ ֆունկցիայի միջոցով. օրինակ նայվում է հատկանիշի հարաբերությունը Աստծո նկատմամբ։*" Արդյո՞ք չի նշանակում ասածդ, որ.
>  ոմանք, լսելով, որ Աստված "ամենաարդար" է, բայց "արյան ծարավ", հրաժարվում են հավատալ, որ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ այդպիսի Աստված և հերքում են նրան;
> իսկ ոմանք,  լսելով, որ Աստված "ամենաարդար" է, բայց "արյան ծարավ", հնարավոր են համարում այդպիսի Աստծո գոյությունն ու հավատում են  դրան:
> 
> Ըստ իս, այս երկու փիլիսոփայություններն իրարից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում, ու ես ձեզ երկուսիդ էլ շատ պարզ հարց կտայի, նրանցից, որ պուճուր երեխեքն իրենց ծնողներին են տալիս. իսկ դուք երկուսդ ի՞նչ գիտեք, որ Աստված հենց այդպիսին է, որ մեկդ հավատում է, իսկ մյուսը հերքում: Եվ դուք երկուսդ էլ միայն մեկ պատասխան ունեք տվածս հարցին. մեզ այդ մասին ասել են: Իմ հաջորդ բնական հարցը. ո՞վ է ասել... Դուք երկուսդ. Հովարսի սիրած "Ած/շունչ" գիրքը, կամ նման մի բան... (ինչ էլ կայֆ անուն է դրել տնաշենը, "Ուրբաթ, 13" ֆիլմի հերոս Ֆրեդդիի դաժան մտքին արժանի. Ած/շունչ - "Ածելու շունչը". - բռռռ):
> 
> Ես այդպիսի փիլիսոփայությանը "Մհկա-փիլիսոփայություն" անունն եմ տվել, այսինքն` "Մի հատ կնիկ ասեց - փիլիսոփայություն"...
> 
> ...


Սամ ջան, ես մերժում եմ նախ աստվածաշնչյան Աստծուն և մերժում եմ ոչ թե ըստ իմ հայեցողության, այլ ըստ աստվածաշնչի։ Համենայնդեպս աստվածաշնչյան անձանց պատկերացումները խիստ հակադրության մեջ են Աստծո էության նկատմամբ։ Այդ ամենահասուն արդարների արդարը, անժամանակ ծնվածը, եղբայր ջան, հավանաբար մանկություն չի ապրել, որի վառ ապացույցը հասուն տարիքում տապանակի մեջ խլվլալն է։
Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, Սամ ջան, մենք հենց այսպիսինն ենք, հավատում ենք որևէ բանի, երբ այն մեզ հավատ է ներշնչում կամ այլ կերպ ասած երևույթը բարձրացնում է մեր վստահության սանդղակը։ 
Ես չեմ ասում, որ բացարձակապես գոյություն չունի Աստված, պարզապես մերժում եմ ակներևաբար կեղծիքը, տեզերական հարմոնիայի գաղափարը չեմ վերագրում ինչ-որ մտացածին Աստծուն, չեմ ընդունում, որ աշխարհը գոյում է, քանի որ Աստված է այդպես կամեցել, ոչ կյանքը գոյում է, քանի որ դա ներքին անհրաժեշտություն է, ոչ թե գաղափար ֆիզիկականացում է։ Այդ չորս տոկոս տեղեկատվությանն էլ ծանոթ լինելով կարող եմ վստահաբար պնդել, որ կյանքը գոյում է շնորհիվ ներքին անհրաժեշտության։ Բերեմ մեկ օրինակ, Սամ ջան, որպեսզի այդ չորս տոկոսն այդքան նվաստ չմնա. երբ կրիմինալիստը գնում է հանցանքի վայր, նա երբեք չի մտածում, չէ՞, որ հանցագործը հանցանքի վայրում թողած կլինի իր լուսանկարը հետև մասում էլ հասցեն գրված։ Նա ստիպված բավարարվում է անորոշ ու աննշան հետքերով, որի արդյունքում էլ բացահայտում է ողջ կծիկը։ Սակայն այս անորոշ ու աննշան հետքերն իրականում շատ ավելի խոնարհ են, քան այդ չորս տոկոս տեսանելի տիեզերքը։ 



> Ես ասում եմ ուղղակի, որ եթե տեղյակ չես Ամբողջ Իրականությանը, ուրեմն իրավունք չունես հերքել այդ Ամբողջի ինչ-որ մասը:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ ես հարց տամ, եղբայր, իսկ դու ունե՞ս պնդելու իրավունք, թեկուզ ինքդ քեզ համար, թե՞ գալիս ենք կրկին նույն տաշտակին ՝ «Աստծո մասին դատվում է աստիճանաբար, սկզբում համարում է, որ հնարավոր է գոյություն ունենա, այնուհետև որոշ պատկերացումներ երևակայության հաշվին սինթեզվում են ու գոյությունն ընդունվում է իբրև իրական, իսկ վերջում նույն երևակայության արդյունքում Աստված դիտվում է իբրև անհրաժեշտություն»։ 
Եթե Աստված պետք է հաստատվի միայն ամբողջ իրականության առկայության դեպքում, ապա մինչև այդ եղած բոլոր պնդումները տկլոր են և զուրկ ամեն բովանդակությունից։ Հետևաբար։ Սամ ջան, պետք է ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, որպեսզի զերծ մնալ հետագա մոլորությունից։ 



> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե հերքածդ` այն չգիտեցածդ մասի մեջ է...


Սամ ջան, սա շատ բարդ թեմա է։ 
Այն կարող է լինել տարածություն ժամանակի մի ահռելի հարթ տարածություն կամ մի հարթ տարածություն/աշխարհ ՝ Հարթաստան, որը բոլոր ուղղություններով փակված է և որտեղ երկչափ էակներ են ապրում։ Մինչդեռ նաև հնարավոր է լինեն տիրույթներ, որտեղ ժամանսկը կանգ է առել «ինչպես ցնորամիտ Գլխարկյանի մոտ թեյ խմելիս, որտեղ միշտ երեկոյան ժամը վեցն է»։ Ասա, որ դրախտը պատկերացրեցիր։ )))



> Աստված ոչ մի բանի պետք չէ, Աստված ուղղակի կա:
> Ուրիշ հարց, թե ինչի ենք մե՞նք պետք... Բայց այս մասին էլ, անկարող եմ արտահայտվել ավելի լավ, քան արել է դա Գրիքոր Տաթևացին: Եվ այդ պատճառով թույլ տուր կրկնել ուղղակի նրա խոսքերը.
> "Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի իրենով զմայլվի":
> Ստացվում է, որ մենք Աստծոն պետ ենք որպես հայելի: Որ մեր մեջ Նա տեսնի իրեն և հիանա:


Սամ ջան, ես չեմ ուզում, որ մարդիկ նմանվեն  մտազբաղ Տաթևացուն, որ հետո էլ կարծեն, թե մարդը միջոց է և ոչ թե արժեք։ Միջոցն երբևէ չի կարող լինել արժեք նույնիսկ գտնվելով Աստծո հետ խորը հարաբերությունների մեջ։
Իսկ ընդհանուր եզրակացությունս հետևյալն է ՝ Աստված պետք է, Ինքն անժխտեկիորեն կա, քանի որ կա մարդ, և մենք միջոցներ ենք ՝ Աստծո տաճարներ և էս ամենից դուրս մենք անկենդան նյութ ենք, ինչպես ՝ լեռը։ Մենք իսկի ծառի արժեք էլ չունենք։ Իսկ, թե մեր մեջ զգում, հիշում և մտածում է ինքն Աստված, ապա նա ինքն է իրեն ժխտում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ես մերժում եմ նախ աստվածաշնչյան Աստծուն և մերժում եմ ոչ թե ըստ իմ հայեցողության, այլ ըստ աստվածաշնչի։ Համենայնդեպս աստվածաշնչյան անձանց պատկերացումները խիստ հակադրության մեջ են Աստծո էության նկատմամբ։


Օքեյ, Զաք ջան, իմ ամբողջ կռիվն էլ հենց դա է, սիրելիս: Հանգիստ թող Աստվածաշունչն էլ, նրա ստեղծողին էլ, նրա Աստծոն էլ` եթե դա քոնը չի... Ես չեմ ասում գնա բուդդիստ կամ մահմեդական դարձիր, այլ ասում եմ, հանգիստ թող կրոնները, թող ապրեն իրենց կյանքով: Որովհետև կրոն` չի նշանակում Աստված: Կրոն նշանակում է պատնեշ մարդու և Աստծո միջև, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր կրոն ասում է. ես եմ քեզ Աստծո հետ կապողը, այսինքն սկզբում քեզ անջատում է, որ հետո իբր թե կապի: Որքան հասկանում եմ, դու հենց այդ պատնեշն ես ժխտում... Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար է այս վիճաբանությունը, այդ պատնեեշը ես էլ եմ ժխտում:

Բայց պատնեշը` Աստված չէ: Եվ այս խոսքերս մի բան են միայն նշանակում. պատնեշը` Աստված չէ: 

Սրանով ես չեմ պնդում Աստծո պարտադիր գոյությունը` դա յուրաքանչյուրի անձնական գործն է` գտնել սեփական Աստծոն կամ հրաժարվել նրանից: Ուղղակի փորձիր ջնջել քո մեջ այն, ինչի հետ համաձայն չես ու չես հանդուրժում, առավել ևս, որ դա ոչ թե քո, այլ ուրիշների մտքերն են, - իսկ հետո նոր միայն փորձիր սեփականդ կառուցել, մաքուր թղթի վրա:

Այդ կերպ միայն կարելի է նույնիսկ աչքիդ սովորական դարձած գույնի նոր երանգներ էլ հայտնաբերել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Քսանհինգ տարեկանում հասկացա, որ Աստծո մասին ամեն ինչ գիտեմ:
Քառասունհինգ տարեկանում հասկացա, որ ամենը, ինչ գիտեմ, Աստծո մասին չէ:

----------

